# STREETSESSION in Hamburg



## Hyp3r (13. Dezember 2005)

Moin moin,

Ich und ein paar kumpels wollen, wir ihr vielleicht schon am titel habt erkennen können, eine große streetsession in Hamburg organisieren es sind schon so ca. 15 leute am start und hoffe noch auf viele weitere Biker ...
Geplant ist das erste wochenende nach Neujahr und als Spots sind die Kunsthalle und die Innenstadt angesagt...
Hoffe auf reges Interesse XD

MfG HyP3r


----------



## richi001 (13. Dezember 2005)

also ich habe auf jeden Fall Lust. Aber wir ziehen leider erst am 25.01.06 nach Hamburg, daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr sowas dann nochmal machen würdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (14. Dezember 2005)

Gute Idee, hatte auch schon vor sowas im Frühjahr in Berlin oder Hamburg zu   planen. Wenn ich an dem WE Zeit habe, dann bin ich dabei. Ein paar anderes aus Hannover würden sicher auch mitkommen...


----------



## sandro (14. Dezember 2005)

gute idee vielleicht komm ich mit den hamburg-freeriders mal vorbei. ich weiß noch nicht ob das etwas wird aber ich werd auf jeden fall mal fragen wer von uns zeit und lust hätte.bis dann sandro


----------



## Döner (15. Dezember 2005)

Geile Idee  
Ich würde auch mit 2-4 leuten kommen.
Vll sollte man das noch mal in dem street und dirt forum posten.
mfg Uli


----------



## Fh4n (15. Dezember 2005)

Klingt gut!
Nur ich weiss nicht wie es in Hamburg steettechnisch aussieht. Soll ich eher das Fully nehmen oder mein Hardtail? Sprich, wird es eine slowmotion Runde oder Drops/Stairgaps usw.?


----------



## sandro (15. Dezember 2005)

ich denk und hoff das es eine runde mit stairgabs und ein paar stairdrops (hab ich das wort grad neu erfunden???) gibt. es wär also am sinnvollsten ein fully mitzunehmen


----------



## Buff Daddy (15. Dezember 2005)

cool, wann gibts genauere infos ?


----------



## richi001 (15. Dezember 2005)

also ich werde Fh4n und winx wohl dazu zwingen mit nach Hamburg zu kommen!


----------



## Fh4n (15. Dezember 2005)

Das erste Wochenende nach Neujahr ist der 08.01.2006 (Sonntag). Wollen wir das festhalten?
Wo könnte man sich treffen? Wir würden dann mit der Bahn antanzen.


----------



## richi001 (16. Dezember 2005)

ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (16. Dezember 2005)

Gibt es Fotos von den Spots, die wir ansteuern werden?


----------



## Hyp3r (18. Dezember 2005)

Cool, hätte ich ja nicht erwartet das es so reges interesse gegeben hätte...
Also ich hab inzwischen auch schon so die wage vermutung das wir so an die 30 leute werden was ich ziemlich cool finden würde...
Also ich würde sagen wir nehmen hier in Poppenbüttel die Bahn um kurz nach 12 was heisst das wir so ca. 20 vor 1 bei der Kunsthalle sind..
Wer dazustoßen will also um kurz vor 12 poppenbüttel sein oder um halb ca. bei Sbahn haltestelle jungfernstieg oder direkt einfach am mittag schmuf zur kunsthalle kommen.....
ICH EMPFEHLE ALLEN EIN HARDTAIL MITZUNEHMEN°°°°°!!!!!!°°°°°°

naja bis dann keep on riding 

MfG HyPe


----------



## Lolli (18. Dezember 2005)

tach...bin als fotograph dabei ! kenn ich dich hyper ?? sach ma deinen namen.  poppenbüttel is ja 10 min von mir....das wird hammer

grüßle


----------



## Fh4n (18. Dezember 2005)

Wie jetzt, einer sagt Hü der andere Hott: Fully oder HT?!   

Der Stadtteilnahme Poppenbüttel klingt ja vielversprechend...


----------



## sandro (18. Dezember 2005)

wieso denn ein hardtail? was hast du denn vor zu machen? mehr street tricks oder treppen rocken? also ich wär ja mehr für die treppen.ich denk es muss jeder selber wissen was fürn bike er nimmt. da auch jeder verschiedene sachen mag und macht.es wird bestimmt jede art des biken vertreten sein.wieso hast du überhaubt zwei bikes bist du reich oder was? naja bis dann


----------



## Fh4n (18. Dezember 2005)

Ja ich bin reich...reich an Fett, Kalorien und Zucker. 

Back to topic:
Naja, ihr kennt euch aus in Hamburg. Eigentlich gibs bei jeder Session nen Leitwolf, der son bisschen alles führt und sagt welche Spots es zur Auswahl gibt. Klar bestimmen die anderen mit usw. Aber ihr kennt das Terrain, also raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lolli (18. Dezember 2005)

joa i weiß net wer hyper is sonst macht ers. ich würd sagen ersma inne city kunsthalle. (treppen schöne wallrides) dann durch die stadt weiter nach city nord zu den ganzen treppen und banks usw....ma schaun evtl sonst noch niendirt. hätte mal bock auszuchecken was am hafen geht ( treppenmäßig)


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich heiss Jannik, kennst mich warscheinlich net....
Die Spots die mien Vorredner da angesprochen hat sind echt sehhhr porno...
wenn wir street fahren fahren wir genau da....
Nien dirt is zwar auch ganz cool aber da brauch man dann shcon ne weile hin...
An Leute die dann da kommen, ich fahre ein Bergamont Kiez Dirt mit 80mm Dirt jumper 2 hussefelt und so.......
Naja bis densen
haut rein
HyP3r


----------



## Fh4n (19. Dezember 2005)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> An Leute die dann da kommen, ich fahre ein Bergamont Kiez Dirt mit 80mm Dirt jumper 2 hussefelt und so.......
> HyP3r



Spoiler!   


Seit ihr einverstanden mit dem 08.01.2006. Das ist wie erwünscht das erste Wochenende nach Neujahr und der letzte Ferientag. Ich würde sagen 12h vorm HBF, da wir Hannoveraner uns nicht in Hamburg auskennen. Von dort könnten wir dann losziehen.


----------



## richi001 (19. Dezember 2005)

da müssen wir ja früh losfahren


----------



## Felix89 (19. Dezember 2005)

ich kann zwar nichts, aber kann ja n bißchen mitrollen.   

learning by seeing


----------



## Fh4n (19. Dezember 2005)

Felix89 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann zwar nichts, aber kann ja n bißchen mitrollen.
> 
> learning by seeing



Immerhin was!
Manchen ist es zu früh sonntags ab 12h zu biken.  

Dein Learning by Seeing erweitern wir noch um Doing.


----------



## winx (19. Dezember 2005)

Na dann, bis dann.  Bin gespannt auf Hamburg.


----------



## sandro (19. Dezember 2005)

is doch net so schlimm wenn man nicht so der pro is( ich auch nicht) es is ja auch dafür da um uns mal ein bisschen zu promoten und ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. damit die leute sehen das es sowas gibt und wir vielleicht ein bisschen zuspruch bekommen.das is mit dreißig leuten ja schon fast nicht zu vermeiden. vielleicht bekommt die stadt davon ja ein bisschen wind. wär ja geil! wir müssen uns natürlich alle gut benehmen und den sport gut präsentrieren.  bis dann


----------



## richi001 (19. Dezember 2005)

WICHTIG: wir müssennoch festmachen ob wir uns HBF-Nord oder Süd treffen, der Bahnhof hat meines wissens nämlich zwei ausgänge

ich würde vorschlagen Süd


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Dezember 2005)

Seid mal lieber um 20 vor 1 hauptbahnhof...
Aber is echt geil das so viele kommen wollen!!!
Am 8.1 um 20 vor 1 am DB info center im HbHf!!!!
Wer um 1 nich da is muss selber zur neuen kunsthalle finden geht aba auch einfach durchfragen kennt jeder!!!
wenn es morgens aber aus Kübeln gießt oder allgemein total bike untaugliches wetter is fällt die session sprichwörtlich ins WASSER....

In diesem SInne !!


MfG HYpeR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lolli (21. Dezember 2005)

wenn wedder gut is komm ich mit so 4-5 leuten...bis denne ( werd aber nur forographieren)


----------



## Fh4n (21. Dezember 2005)

richi001 und ich haben scho unseren Zug klargemacht. Es kann also nichts mehr im Weg stehen, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Wenns kalt ist, aber trocken ist doch gut, was will man mehr.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. Dezember 2005)

Lolli schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wedder gut is komm ich mit so 4-5 leuten...bis denne ( werd aber nur forographieren)



Moin Lolli!!

an welche 4-5 Rider hast du denn gedacht?? Ich bringe auch noch n paar leute mit!!

Gruss
Phil


----------



## Lolli (22. Dezember 2005)

zach ....also ich meinte jetzt so die streeter die ich kenne ( whizzbold, aso) weiß nich ob du die kennst. weiß nich ..wollt ihr denn alle kommen ?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. Dezember 2005)

Also ich weiss zwar nicht, wen du mit "Alle" meinst, aber ich bringe Nino und Michi (der mit der Hupe) mit!! Was ist eigentlich mit der Sattelklemme?? habe immer noch die Stange, wollte aber ne klemme...

Gruss
Phil


----------



## Michel.M. (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jungs die " Hamburg-freeriders" kommen auch noch mit 5 man das wird sicher ne große Runde


----------



## richi001 (22. Dezember 2005)

also die Hannoveraner sind dann am 8.01.06 12.40 Uhr am Service Point im HBF.


----------



## Hyp3r (23. Dezember 2005)

lol
ey lolli ich kenn dich wir sind schon zusammen gefahren haha 
Mit Nico und Nils.....
geil bis dann (voll fresh, kommen derbe viele leute)

Haut rein
HyPe


----------



## richi001 (23. Dezember 2005)

wer holt uns dann vom Service Point ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buff Daddy (23. Dezember 2005)

Hamburg wird gerockt


----------



## Hyp3r (24. Dezember 2005)

richi001 schrieb:
			
		

> wer holt uns dann vom Service Point ab?




Da is treffpunkt für alle... dürfte man wohl net übersehen 

HypeR


----------



## richi001 (24. Dezember 2005)

jo  
es sei denn die Bahnbeamten schmeißen uns raus wegen verängstigung unschuldiger Passanten


----------



## Buff Daddy (24. Dezember 2005)

richi001 schrieb:
			
		

> jo
> es sei denn die Bahnbeamten schmeißen uns raus wegen verängstigung unschuldiger Passanten




nix da


----------



## zyco (26. Dezember 2005)

Trefft euch doch am besten draussen vorm Hbf - Ausgang Wandelhalle/Spitalerstraße-Mönkebergstraße... Da ist auf jeden genug Platz für alle und kein Bahner, der irgendwie stresst, weil zuviele da auf Rädern rumhocken. Außerdem kann man sich da die Wartezeit schon mit ein wenig rumcruisen/-tricksen vertreiben...

@Hyp3r: Welche Spots wolltet ihr denn jetzt ganau ansteuern ? Bin auch am überlegen bei passender Wetterlage mitzukommen...


----------



## Hyp3r (27. Dezember 2005)

Die KUnsthalle, die Magelanterassen, einfach bisschen mit tausend leuten in der innenstadt rumgurken kommt auch geil, so eine Bank in der Stadt ich weiss aber net genau wie das da heisst, City Nord mit Banks und Treppen dann evtl. ausrollen bei ipunkt aber das wird warscheinlich nix da zu viele leute kommen.....

MfG HyP3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (27. Dezember 2005)

So lange du weißt, wo der ganze Kram ist, wo du hin willst...

Dann mach mal ne feine Streckenplanung ohne viel hin und her. Bin gespannt drauf.
Aber City-Nord z.B., denke ich, ist schon ein bisschen weit ab vom Schuss...

Greetz


----------



## sandro (27. Dezember 2005)

dafür sind in city nord viele geile treppen.wird sich bestimmt lohnen.wie weit müssen wir denn fahren um überall hin zu kommern.bis dann


----------



## zyco (27. Dezember 2005)

Die Distanzen zu den bis jetzt angegebenen Locations:
[Luftlinie an Hbf]
Kunsthalle: 400m
Magellan-Terassen: 1400m
City-Nord: 6000m [muss jeder selbst wissen]

Noch schön für zugereiste:
Landungsbrücken: 2000m
Kiez: 2800m

Postet noch mal n paar nette Spots in der City...


----------



## zyco (27. Dezember 2005)

Mir fallen gerade noch ein:

- Die Treppen hinter Grunner & Jahr zum Michel hin
- Der Vorplatz der Deichtorhallen
- Der Weg vor dem Deichtor-Center


----------



## Hyp3r (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich meinte mit magelanterassen eigentlich was anderes, aber ich lag falsch, ich meinte diese weissen treppen beim jungfernstieg, aber egal ich glauzb bei den magelanterassen kann man auch ziemlich gut fahren....

MfG HyPeR


----------



## Fh4n (29. Dezember 2005)

Noch eine Frage die das Wetter angeht:
Was ist, wenn Schnee liegt? Bei Regen ist ja klar, dass dann nichts läuft, aber der Schnee in der City ist ja schnell abgetrocknet, bzw. es wurde viel gestreut, fahren wir dann trotzdem?


----------



## djinges (29. Dezember 2005)

Wenns gut läuft könnt ich noch mit zwei anderen Bikern dazustossen - hätt schon Bock bei dem Fest mitzumachen.


----------



## richi001 (29. Dezember 2005)

also wenn a bissl schnee liegt dann fahren wir trotzdem würd ich sagen


----------



## winx (29. Dezember 2005)

$ wetter -o hamburg -s
*** Schnee ***
Do, 29.12. 13:00 - 8 cm
Do, 29.12. 07:00 - 8 cm
Do, 29.12. 01:00 - 6 cm
Mi, 28.12. 19:00 - 3 cm


Hm, zur Zeit 8cm. Wieviel liegt denn in der Stadt?


----------



## zyco (29. Dezember 2005)

0.5 cm Streusalz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars88 (30. Dezember 2005)

nach Silvester werden es bis zu 5° warm und es soll regnen...
dann ist sowohl Schnee als auch das Salz weg.


----------



## Sparkie (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich komme auch mit 1 kumpel.... (also 2 xD ) vielleicht auch noch 3 andere steht aber noch nicht 100% fest


----------



## Fh4n (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube wir werden in Massen die Stadt überrennen...öm ich meine überfahren.   
Von Tag zu Tag werden es mehr...


----------



## Sparkie (31. Dezember 2005)

Ja klar ich hoffe es gibt auch das viele kommen da macht es erst richtig spass 

und mann kann sich auch viele Tricks oder Tipps von anderen holen...


----------



## djinges (31. Dezember 2005)

Da würd es sich schon fast lohnen wenn ein Fernsehteam anreist


----------



## Fh4n (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe ma, dass jemand dabei ist, der nen Camcorder hat und nen bissel filmt.


----------



## sandro (31. Dezember 2005)

lolli wollte doch fotos machen und die hamburg-freeriders ham bestimmt auch ne cam dabei.man könnte ja ein video nur von der streetsession machen und danach hier auf diese seite stellen.wär bestimmt gut anzusehen.ciao frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Fh4n (2. Januar 2006)

So Jungz betet, dass es nicht regnet. Schnee wird es ja wohl nicht mehr geben, aber bei Nieselregen fahren wir doch trotzdem oder?


----------



## Döner (2. Januar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungz betet, dass es nicht regnet. Schnee wird es ja wohl nicht mehr geben, aber bei Nieselregen fahren wir doch trotzdem oder?



Auf jeden Fall, oder nicht??
Also ich bin dafür.

Mfg Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi001 (2. Januar 2006)

ich auch!
wir sind doch männer und keine waschweiber!!!!!


----------



## Jungle69 (2. Januar 2006)

Yo, wenn alles gut geht Wettertechnisch dann bin ich mit Blinky *g* und evtl noch ein paar anderen am Start! rockn'roll ^^


----------



## sandro (2. Januar 2006)

ja klar bei nieselregen wird gefahren. nur wenn es so richtig richtig dolle regnet, so richtig ohne pause meine ich, komm ich net weil das einfach kein spaß macht dann zu fahren. aber das passiert bestimmt nicht.hoffentlich. wenn es zwischendurch ma anfängt zu pissen kann man sich ja an der nächsten bahnstation unterstellen und dort die treppen fahren. am besten wärs wenn man am sonntag morgen hier nochma reinguckt und dann sagt was sache is. schüsi


----------



## Michel.M. (2. Januar 2006)

Hi jungs, ääää Sandro mach mal da wo bei dir HAMBURG-FREERIDERS steht unsere Internetadresse hin. Sieht besser aus.

 Klaro wird bei regen gefahren. In ner CCH Tiefgarage


----------



## Fh4n (2. Januar 2006)

Sagt dann aber frühzeitig bescheid, wenn Hamburg im Suff versinkt, weil wir ja aus Hannover anreisen. Ich werde morgens natürlich nochmal online sein und die  Lage checken.


----------



## richi001 (2. Januar 2006)

genau, du bist mein checker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichBack1278 (3. Januar 2006)

jo komme mit nino und phil also wenns regnet sind wir auch dabei sonst hätten wir uns auch rennräder kaufen können


----------



## MichBack1278 (3. Januar 2006)

ach ja schöne grüsse auch an HH Freeraiders *grins*


----------



## sandro (3. Januar 2006)

@michel so besser?


----------



## richi001 (3. Januar 2006)

also ich denke bei regen werden wir trotzdem einige sein?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (4. Januar 2006)

@zyco

wenn man vom Hauotbahnhof zu den Deichtorhallen fährt, ist am ende der passage (weiss leider nicht, wie die heisst) eine ziemlich lange treppe... Luftlinie von da zu den deichtorhallen 50-100m. und ca. das doppelte vom HBF!!!

@Hamburg-Freeriders
Dannn treffen wir uns halt um 11:45 - 12:00 an der U-Bahn Langenhorn Markt am Parkplatz, vor Spar!!! da kann Nico auch mit dem Auto hinkommen, wenn er damit fährt..!!

also, bis Sonntag!!


----------



## Fh4n (5. Januar 2006)

So Ladies, macht scho mal eure Kampfwagen bereit: Sonntag wird anscheinend gutes und trockenes Wetter werden:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Hamburg/Hamburg.htm

Wenn ich mir das so angucke, werden wir wohl so 40-50 Leutz sein!


----------



## Sir G (5. Januar 2006)

Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp: nehmt Digicams oder sonst was mit, ist zwar gut zu wissen, dass bestimmte Personen welche mithaben werden, aber je mehr, desto ebsser


----------



## burn (6. Januar 2006)

und die entstandenen bilder hier natuerlich posten :>


----------



## seth gecko (6. Januar 2006)

Ich glaub auch das das Wetter relativ gut wird, aber im moment ist das schweine kalt draussen..man wirds ja am sonntag sehen!


----------



## Sir G (6. Januar 2006)

Kalt... phah!!! Solang die Bremsflüssigkeit nicht friert ist es nicht kalt!  Hauptsache es wird nicht glatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (6. Januar 2006)

YEEAAH sergey, das ist die richtige einstellung!!!


----------



## Fh4n (7. Januar 2006)

Wir werden morgen den Metronom um 9:40 in Hannover nehmen und vorraussichtlich 12:01 in Hamburg ankommen. Wir kommen dann direkt zum Service-Point, minimal sind wir 3 Leute.


----------



## Michel.M. (7. Januar 2006)

@ Hagbard ok ich bin um 12 bei Spar und dann können wir 10min nach 12 die Bahn nehmen in der auch sandro fährt ok cu bis dann


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (7. Januar 2006)

@Michel: kannst du bitte auf dem Weg noch Torben einpacken!!! sonst verpennet er das auch noch!!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Januar 2006)

ich und kollege sind auch da ab 20 nach 12 bis halb 1


----------



## Fh4n (7. Januar 2006)

Treffen wir uns jetzt am Service-Point oder draussen vorm HBF?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (7. Januar 2006)

Also, am besten kommen alle zum Service Point!!! ist wärmer als draussen!!!


----------



## Fh4n (8. Januar 2006)

So, bin gerade aufgestanden. Ist noch dunkel...  Bis nachher!


----------



## dropit (8. Januar 2006)

so auch gerade aufgestanden. Die Streetsession findet statt. Es is kalt aber TROCKEN. handschuhe und mütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (8. Januar 2006)

War ja mal ne ganz coole session, mit 60 mann über kreuzungen mit roten ampeln geheizt, sehr schön....
Nur ******** das mein reifen geplatzt ist bin deswegen schon bisschen früher gefahren (geschoben) naja war aber ganz cool....
Gerne wieder 

MfG HyP3r


----------



## Darkmetal (8. Januar 2006)

Das hat sich ehrlich gebockt das müssen wir mal wiederholen bin zwar halb tot aber naja es hat sich gelohnt

MfG 
Darkmetal


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (8. Januar 2006)

Fette Session mit 60 man durch die City!!! Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier so viele Biker gibt!!

Bilder folgen... müssen noch verkleinert werden!!

Gruss
Phil


----------



## seth gecko (8. Januar 2006)

hört sich ja fett an, konnte nicht mitkommen weil mein bike noch nicht ganz fertig war.. aber ich hoffe das das demnächst nochmal wiederholt wird und ich dann auch am start bin :-D


----------



## Nuram Tschilln (8. Januar 2006)

Jo, das war doch echt mal sehr nett!!! Müssen wir unbedingt nochmal wiederholen! Wär nett, wenn die Jungs von euch, die so viel gefilmt haben, hier Links posten könnten, wenn ihr Videos oder auch Fotos uppen solltet!!
Sehr nice, wirklich..hat jemand mal gezählt? Waren sicher so 60/70 Leute oder? Hätte nie gedacht, dass da so groß wird^^


----------



## Serviceecke (8. Januar 2006)

Es war echt der Hammer mit 60 Leuten durch die Innenstadt zu biken  
Wir können das gerne nochmal wieder holen, es war einfach nur geil 
Was wohl die ganzen Leute gedacht haben müssen *g* 

bis denne Serviceecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (8. Januar 2006)

Re, wir sind auch wieder in Hannover. War auf jeden fall nett! Ich hätte nich gedacht, dass es so viele werden. Fotos checke ich gleich...


----------



## Fh4n (8. Januar 2006)

War doch ne gemütliche Runde!  
71 Mann habe ich von irgendwem gehört.


----------



## Sparkie (8. Januar 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Re, wir sind auch wieder in Hannover. War auf jeden fall nett! Ich hätte nich gedacht, dass es so viele werden. Fotos checke ich gleich...




Wo sind die Bilder ?!   ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## Fh4n (8. Januar 2006)

Wer issen jezze hier wer? So viele Namen und so viele Biker heute!


----------



## Sir G (8. Januar 2006)

Für nächstes mal brauchen wir Namensschilder *g*


----------



## dropit (8. Januar 2006)

war auf jedenfall supergeil. bin auch schon gespannt auf das gruppenfoto. weis irgendjemand wer das gemacht hat? Also hyper lass sowas nochmal starten. war ne super idee von dir. vielleicht können wir das bald schon wiederholen so in 2 monaten wen wir dan alle ein wenig aufgetaut sind  Also nochma würd mich freun wen hier jemand das gruppenfoto hat oder einen linl posten könnte mfg Dropit "ride on"


----------



## winx (8. Januar 2006)

54 auf dem Gruppenfoto. + min. 4 Fotografen + min. 3 die wo anders standen. Das sind dann auf jeden Fall über 60


----------



## Darkmetal (8. Januar 2006)

packt ma wenigstens schon mal das gruppenfoto online

MfG 
Darkmetal


----------



## winx (8. Januar 2006)

http://www.sylence.de/fotos/v/mtb/20060108-Street_Session_Hamburg/

72 Fotos, dauert aber noch ein paar minuten bis alle oben sind...


----------



## winx (8. Januar 2006)

Der mit der Canon Spiegelreflex soll mal sein Foto posten, da sind rechts bestimmt noch mehr drauf. Und danke fürs Foto machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (8. Januar 2006)

hab das foto zweimal gepostet...gelöscht


----------



## Felix89 (8. Januar 2006)

asche über mich und schande über mein haupt, dass ich das verpasst habe, habs total verpennt  

naja, die fotos motivieren gut, das nächste mal denk ich hoffentlich drann


----------



## Fh4n (8. Januar 2006)

Das Gruppenfoto mache ich mir als Desktophintergrund!


----------



## Hyp3r (8. Januar 2006)

Ich könnte mich so derartig darüber aufregen dass mir mein reifen geplatzt ist echt zum kotzen....
Aber lasst uns das echt nochmal wiederholen...
Das Gefühl mit soner Horde von bikern durch hamburgs straßen zu cruisen   

Naja 
MfG HyP3R


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. Januar 2006)

Jau, das muss wiederholt werden. Ist echt fett mit sovielen Leuten durch die City zu cruisen.
Bin dann auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Greetz!


----------



## <<fixstern>> (9. Januar 2006)

ich auch ! wie wärs in den märz ferien ? wenn es nicht mehr so eiskalt ist ?


----------



## burn (9. Januar 2006)

im maerz waere fett, ich denke mal dann wuerden auch ein paar aus luebeck mitkommen....

da habe ich dann acuh semesterferien


----------



## simmons1984 (9. Januar 2006)

das war ja wohl der hammer, so viele coole dudes und fast alle sind abgegangen einfach der hammer!! ich wär immer wieder dabei, auf jeden !! bis dennsen Johannes


----------



## zyco (9. Januar 2006)

Ich hab meine Fotos jetzt auch endlich online... [bin der mit der Canon-SLR]

www.zornic.de

Also muss schon sagen, dass die Resonanz meine Erwartungen übertroffen hat... Respekt !!!

Müsste man auf jeden Fall nochmal an nem wärmeren Tag starten !

Hier schon mal ein paar Pics:
























Das Gruppenbilder gibts hier in gross:
http://www.zornic.de/Website/Privat/Bike/2006-01-08 - Streetsession in HH/slides/IMG_5347-gross.JPG
http://www.zornic.de/Website/Privat/Bike/2006-01-08 - Streetsession in HH/slides/IMG_5348-gross.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (9. Januar 2006)

Sind ja ein paar schicke Fotos dabei! Wir können die Streetsession gerne wiederholen, wir stoßen gerne wieder aus Hannover dazu.


----------



## Darkmetal (9. Januar 2006)

War nicht noch jemand mit ner videocam dabei???
wenn ja dann schickt ma link bitte
Thx

MfG 
Darkmetal


----------



## mombasa (9. Januar 2006)

Wollte auch mal mein Senf dazu geben. Auch wenn ich erkältet war und bin und es schweine
kalt war, hat es nur Spaß gemacht. Die Blicke der Leute werde ich, glaube ich, 
nie vergessen.

Das muß auf jedenfall nochmal gemacht werden, aber bitte erst wenn die
Temperaturen etwas ziviler sind. 

Ride on!


----------



## richi001 (9. Januar 2006)

wie gesagt, osterferien sind perfekt dafür


----------



## Hyp3r (9. Januar 2006)

Ich schlage jetzt mal ganz dumpf den 8.2 vor....
Mich hat die Kälte nämlich irgendwie nich so crass gestört, finde es eigentlich sogar ganz entspannt bei solchen temperaturen zu fahren....
Ausserdem ist es ja in nem monat deutlich wärmer (hoffe ich ma  ) naja wenn ihr kein flash habt könnt ihr ja sagen aber was gibts zu verlieren wenns zu kalt is kann man ja auch einfach nach hause zischen....
Und auf dem rad dürften die meissten hier ja eh fast jeden tag sitzen... 

Naja schriebt ma was ihr davon haltet XD

MfG HyP3r


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (9. Januar 2006)

hi mädels!!! ich habe fotos und videos gemacht, allerdings brauche ich noch mal ne gute seite, wo man die posten kann (habe nämlich 300mb). wer also einen tip für mich hat, wo ich die .avi, .mov, oder auch ne zip datei posten kann... da ich 2mb upload habe, könnt ihr mich auch über Skype erreichen und ich schicke euch n netten .zip file!!!! User name: philippeender  

hier schon mal das gruppen foto, mit den fehlenden leuten, ausser die an einer anderen stelle standen. ausserdem noch nen netten jump!!!  

Zum thema wetter: "Es gibt keine schlechtes wetter, nur falsche kleidung"!!! Mich hat die Temperatur auch nicht so gestört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (9. Januar 2006)

ach, das will ich euch vorenthalten!!! die einzige verletzung des tages!!!


----------



## Sir G (9. Januar 2006)

=> Verletzung.. Nein, das ist keine Schürfwunde, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, sondern ein zwei-, nein dreifacher Knochenbruch mit rausgesprungenem Gelenk und gerissenen Sehnen....  Armer Timo


----------



## Stolem (9. Januar 2006)

ja leider hab ich es erst heute gelesen  naja shit happens. ich wär am 8.2. nich dabei aber in den osterferien. da am 8.2. mein rad noch in einzelteilen verstreut in meinem zimmer liegt. aus lübeck würden bestimmt so an die 15 leute mitkommen (waren mal mit 15leuten aus lübeck in der i-pkt). die bilder sprechen auch für sich. bis dann

mfg


----------



## <<fixstern>> (9. Januar 2006)

Ich finds cool, dass alle, trotz des schlechten wetters und des eingeschränkten fahrvergnügens wieder lust haben. dafür extra repekt für alle die die von "weit her" kamen (hannover lübeck und alles was nicht mehr zu HH gehört )
Also ich bin jederzeit wieder dabei,nur sollte man die spots etwas mehr planen, und evtl einen spot finden auf dem alle fahren können (heiligengeistfeld   )
Also immer gerne wieder, und ich hoffe nächstes mal knacken wir die 100er marke, was fahrer betrifft 
twitcH


----------



## winx (9. Januar 2006)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> => Verletzung.. Nein, das ist keine Schürfwunde, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, sondern ein zwei-, nein dreifacher Knochenbruch mit rausgesprungenem Gelenk und gerissenen Sehnen....  Armer Timo



Krass, im ersten Moment dachte ich das wäre gar nich so schlimm. Gute Besserung!


----------



## winx (9. Januar 2006)

.:HaGbArD:. schrieb:
			
		

> hi mädels!!! ich habe fotos und videos gemacht, allerdings brauche ich noch mal ne gute seite, wo man die posten kann (habe nämlich 300mb). wer also einen tip für mich hat, wo ich die .avi, .mov, oder auch ne zip datei posten kann... da ich 2mb upload



Wenn du mir die sachen irgendwie schickst kann ich das auf mein Server packen, ist wohl das sinnvollste. Meld dich per Mail oder hier! Fotos könntest du auch bei mir hochladen.


----------



## Sir G (10. Januar 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Krass, im ersten Moment dachte ich das wäre gar nich so schlimm. Gute Besserung!


Mensch, und ich hab mir extra mühe gegeben, dass es so unglaubwürdig wie möglich rüberkommt ...  Nächstes mal kommen da mehr smileys hinter


----------



## richi001 (10. Januar 2006)

also am 8.2 wär ich auch wieder dabei, weil ich dann ja schon in Hamburg wohnen werde!


----------



## Darkmetal (10. Januar 2006)

Ich finde Osterferien wäre besser da is es wärmer das Wetter ist besser
Naja.. egal wann ich komm auf jeden Fall mit

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## Serviceecke (10. Januar 2006)

Also ich wär auch auf jeden fall am 8.2 dabei  

mfg Serviceecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (10. Januar 2006)

8.2. wird bei mir wohl leioder nichts, denn so wie es aussieht, ist das ein mittwoch und an den meissten wochentagen muss ich leider arbeiten!!  
Aber ich denke beim nächsten WE-Treffen wirds dann wohl was...

War trotzdem ein geiles erlebnis, mit den passanten, die für nette kreisch einlagen und verdutzte gesichter gesorgt haben!!!

Gruss
Phil


----------



## Stolem (10. Januar 2006)

ich denke man sollte einen termin am wochenende festlegen an dem es 1. warm sein könnte und 2. an dem viele leute zeit haben. (schulferien & wochenenden eignen sich sehr gut)  mfg


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (10. Januar 2006)

Dimmu_Borgir schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke man sollte einen termin am wochenende festlegen an dem es 1. warm sein könnte und 2. an dem viele leute zeit haben. (schulferien & wochenenden eignen sich sehr gut)  mfg



Dem kann ich mich anschliessen!!! Es gibt halt auch biker, die nicht mehr zur Schule gehen... diese werden es dann am mittwoch nciht schaffen... Wie gesagt Temperatur ist nicht das Problem... 1. man bewegt sich!! 2. kann sich ja warm anziehen!! 3. Warme gedanken machen, allerdings bei nur 1 weiblichen Teilnehmerin, bleiben die gedanken wohl eher klat... (nichts für ungut mädels!!!)


----------



## Sir G (10. Januar 2006)

Ausserdem würde man sich an Arbeitstagen in den Menschenmengen verlieren. Am Wochenende ist auf jeden Fall besser, und Sonntag ist eh ein toter tag, da die Geschäfte zu haben.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (10. Januar 2006)

Habe noch mal ein foto bearbeitet... sehr stylish!!!!


----------



## richi001 (10. Januar 2006)

aso das ist nen mittwoch, nee das ist net gut.

wenn dann lieber sonntag, den 12.02.06, das wär dann schon besser


----------



## simmons1984 (10. Januar 2006)

moin leude ich wär am 8.2.auch dabei, übrigens, weiß jemand ob die leute von TIDE TV ihr material mal im tv zeigen oder obdas schon war??  bis denn johannes


----------



## Nuram Tschilln (10. Januar 2006)

also, ich wäre sofort wieder dabei...gerne auch öfter, wenn n paar hamburger lust haben... temperaturen gingen doch echt, solange es nicht regnet..und sonntags ist schon gut... in der woche mit 80 mann die mö-be-str. runter.... das wär....naja  bestimmt..öhm..interessant...
aber war geil, danke an alle für die pics, hoffe noch auf videos, wär supercool!!
diesmal dann allerdings mit hoffentlich haltender kette  

also imma wieder gerne!!!


----------



## Hyp3r (10. Januar 2006)

ja ok dann lasst es uns doch einfach auf den 12.2 legen....
Hab auch schon wieder ganz gut viele leute am start die dann da kommen...
Würd mich freuen wenn dann auch die HC freerider mal ein bisschen mehr auftauen.... 

MfG HyP3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (10. Januar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200705

^^


kleines video....


----------



## simmons1984 (11. Januar 2006)

also ich find das video absolut ok musik ist doch lustig weiter so!! bis zur naechsten session


----------



## <<fixstern>> (11. Januar 2006)

also wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde: Der 12.2 wär doch toLL, weil das we ist, denn n mittwoch ist echt *******... ich wär dabei.. wochenende immer


----------



## Fh4n (11. Januar 2006)

joah, warum nicht! Werde wahrscheinlich dann fotographieren und filmen, weil ich dann meine 4wöchige Ruhe einhalten muss. (Meine Schiene wird wahrscheinlich Anfang Februar rausoperiert.)
Aber wir Hannoveraner sind uns nicht zu schade, wir werden wieder mit dem Zug anreisen.


----------



## richi001 (11. Januar 2006)

@Fh4n: ich hole euch dann von Hamburg HBF ab


----------



## Fh4n (11. Januar 2006)

12.02.2006
12h wieder am Servicepoint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serviceecke (11. Januar 2006)

Bin dabei Jungs, plant aber dieses mal besser wo lang wir fahren wär echt besser 
Mfg Serviceecke


----------



## Hyp3r (11. Januar 2006)

JA AUF JEDEN BESSER SPOTS PLANEN!!!!!!!

Einfach hier mal spots vorschlagen undkurz beschreiben bitte....
Ich fand den spot bei den künstlichen Palmen sehr cool...

MfG HyPe


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (11. Januar 2006)

Hi, mal was anderes...

am SOnntag hat einer von euch jungs an der kunsthalle flatlandtricks auf mtb gerissen!! das fand ich soo geil, dass ich vergessen habe es zu filmen... 1. mehr davon!!!! Bitte!!!!   2. haste videos davon??? das würde ich gerne noch mal sehen!!! Bitte dringend melden!!!!!

12.2. sind die Hamburg-Freerider auch wieder am Start!!! (gehe ich mal Stark von aus!!!, sorry falls ich mich irren sollte...) Ich bins auf jeden fall!!!

Zur Spotplanung möchte ich sagen, dass wohl keiner hier mit einer solchen masse gerechnet hat!! 
aber eine gründlich planung ist künftig auf jeden angesagt... ich fand CCH und den spot von dem letzten bild von nem x-up (wer war das eigentlich??)... da konnte man auch hinten an einer art quater-fahren, runter springen, etc... dort wurde aus kamera sich am meisten gefahren und dort waren auch mit die stylishten tricksgezeigt!! Tailwhip versuch, leider!! 360 tailtap und noch einiges anderes!!! das also meine vorschläge!!

Phil


----------



## Hyp3r (12. Januar 2006)

wenn du mit flatlandtricks einen nosepick tailwhip meinst dann war ich das oder ein kumpel von mir, kann ihn aber irgendwie nich so gut, erst einmal geschafft....
naja vll kann ihc ihn ja bis zum 12.2 
das bild mit dem x up mit dem weissen lenker ist alex, ein kumpel von mir....

MfG HyP3r


----------



## Cycomiko (12. Januar 2006)

tolle bilder, neid, hatte es am dem besagten sonntag nicht mehr geschaft, werde mir aber den 12.2 auf jeden fall vormerken, vielleicht noch den termin ins LMB schreiben, dann bekommen wir vielleicht wirklich die 100 mann voll

wäre auch nicht abgeneigt sowas öfters zu machen, vielleicht auch inner kleineren gruppe, kann man vielleicht dann vorort ausmachen, bei so vielen MTB begeistetrten gibt es bestimmt immer welche die bock auf fahren haben

in gespannter wartung auf den 12.2...

greetz Cyco


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (12. Januar 2006)

ACHTUNG!!!!! HEUTE 22:30 soll man die bike action von sonntag im TV sehen!!! Sender Tide!!! wer kann bitte aufnehmen!!!!

versuche die jungs für den 12.2. noch mal an den start zu bekommen

Gruss
ich


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (12. Januar 2006)

achja, fotos sind hier: http://www.sylence.de/fotos/v/mtb/20060108-Street_Session_Hamburg_by_Hagbard/

videos folgen!!!!

Phil


----------



## simmons1984 (12. Januar 2006)

Ich werds versuchen auf VHS aufzunehmen aber jemand anderes sollte das auf jeden fall auch noch tun hab probleme mit dem videorecorder...aber ist schon krass oder die ganze crew im TV!! bis dann johannes


----------



## Fh4n (12. Januar 2006)

Ich nehme an, den Sender kann man nur in Hamburg empfangen?!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (12. Januar 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mit flatlandtricks einen nosepick tailwhip meinst dann war ich das oder ein kumpel von mir, kann ihn aber irgendwie nich so gut, erst einmal geschafft....
> naja vll kann ihc ihn ja bis zum 12.2
> das bild mit dem x up mit dem weissen lenker ist alex, ein kumpel von mir....
> 
> MfG HyP3r



also, ich habe mal nachgeforscht und mein kumpel sagt, es handele sich dabei, nach meiner leienhaften beschreibung um einen whiplash! So wie ich es gesehen habe, war der trick folgendermassen: auf dem VR stehend einen 360° tailwhip... ca. so: http://www.shellkonto.nu/nize/foton/SWEBMX Flatland/t_1072847357_whiplash.jpg

Gruss
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (12. Januar 2006)

also wenn letztes mal bei ca 60 leuten schon das fernsehen da war vll. kriegt man ja es hin das einer der öffentlich rechtl. sender das bei dem 100er versuch macht wenn man ihnen einen "tipp" gibt. gibt es auf dem NDR nich das Hamburg-Journal/Magazin? wie auch das Schleswig-Holstein-Magazin? die würden sowas doch vll ausstrahlen oder?

mfg


----------



## Hyp3r (12. Januar 2006)

miese fehlinformation da lief gar nix über die session  ......

MfG HyPe


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Januar 2006)

Also der 12.2. klingt wunderbar! 
Bitte nicht in der Woche.. Glaube da würden net ganz so viele kommen..

Sonntag is besser!!


----------



## simmons1984 (13. Januar 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> miese fehlinformation da lief gar nix über die session  ......
> 
> MfG HyPe



stimmt war leider gar nix nur was über einen köter der shoppt haha


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Januar 2006)

Dimmu_Borgir schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn letztes mal bei ca 60 leuten schon das fernsehen da war vll. kriegt man ja es hin das einer der öffentlich rechtl. sender das bei dem 100er versuch macht wenn man ihnen einen "tipp" gibt. gibt es auf dem NDR nich das Hamburg-Journal/Magazin? wie auch das Schleswig-Holstein-Magazin? die würden sowas doch vll ausstrahlen oder?
> 
> mfg




Man könnte ja auch klein anfangen. Mit HH1 zum Beispiel. Einfach mal ne Email hinschreiben. Vieleicht haben die ja Interresse.
Mehr als ein Nein kann es nicht geben..


----------



## Stolem (13. Januar 2006)

naja da ich dachte das der eine sender das bereits gemacht hat. ich guck häufiger schleswig-holstein-magazin und dort kommen auch so schön sinnvolle beiträge wie 



			
				simmons1984 schrieb:
			
		

> nur was über einen köter der shoppt haha



und ich denke da ist so ein event eine garnicht so schlechte idee für das allabendliche programm

mfg


----------



## djinges (14. Januar 2006)

Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher wie das genau läuft, aber wenn man nun selber ein Video drehen würde, kann man das vielleicht einem Sender schicken.  Dort entscheidet sich dann, ob der Streifen gezeigt wird.
Wahrscheinlich wäre es gut die verschiedenen Meinungen zum biken aufzunehmen, dann könnten sich auch die Kultursender (z.B. N3) daran interessieren.  Möglicherweise lässt sich ja die eine oder andere Meinung der Anwohner zu dem Spektakel im Gegensatz zu einigen Perspektiven und Ansichten der Fahrer aufnehmen.
Man könnte einigen Budenbesitzern in der Gegend dann ein Interview anbieten... mir fallen aber nicht so super viele Fragen ein... Vielleicht: 
"Was halten Sie von der Idee das Rad als Sportgerät und die Stadt als Sportplatz zu verwenden?",  "Welche Erfahrungen haben sie mit Radsportlern gemacht?"


----------



## Hyp3r (14. Januar 2006)

journalistisch ganz großes kino 

Ich kann dir versichern das die kein von ein paar fahrrad-verrückten eingesandtes video mit interviews mit einem currywurststandbesitzer ausstrahlen werden....

MfG HyP3r


----------



## Darkmetal (14. Januar 2006)

hahaha
einer der es auf den punkt bringt
aber ausprobieren kann man ja mal
schaden tuts ja nicht

MfG Darkmetal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (14. Januar 2006)

moin leute was ist jetzt mit Tide TV weiß jemand ob die noch was zeigen oder was mit denen sonst so geht? grußjohannes


----------



## simmons1984 (14. Januar 2006)

moin weiß jemand ob TIDE TV jetzt noch was zeigt oder was da sonst so geht??     ich hab den ne mailanfrage geschickt die sägge antworten aber nischt!! bis dann johannes


----------



## Darkmetal (14. Januar 2006)

nächtes mal reicht auch nur ein beitrag


----------



## djinges (14. Januar 2006)

naja kann auch sein -aber das wäre schon eine abgefahrene Sache alleine für die eigene Sammlung - und kommt im style auch dicht an die sprung videos ran... - nich wahr?


----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2006)

Werden am 12.02.2006 wieder die gleichen Spots angefahren, oder gibs auch noch andere?


----------



## richi001 (16. Januar 2006)

ich fänd´s gut wenn man sich an einigen spots auch mal länger aufhalten würden, damit die leute auch mal üben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (16. Januar 2006)

Abend, weiß jemand wo man in Hamburg nen bißchen tricks üben kann oder wo ganz nette trails sind?? Fahr irgendwie immer die gleichen strecken...laaanngweilig. Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir nen paar tipps geben könntet.

Gruß


----------



## djinges (16. Januar 2006)

Kann Dir meine Hausstrecke zeigen, sie verbindet einige ganz schicke Singletrailpassagen harubrger Niveaus, die man in 90 min. von Heimfeld als Runde fahren kann.


----------



## simmons1984 (17. Januar 2006)

moin in volcksdorf im Moorredder 41 ist ne richtig geile bmx racebahn die man auch mit dem mtb super fahren kann sind auch immer biker da( im sommer)wenn du bock hast können wir ja mal da hincruisen bis dann johannes


----------



## Hyp3r (17. Januar 2006)

Moin, die Bmx strecke kenne ich aber ich find die irgendwie nich so toll...

Jungs was erwartet hier der eine sagt mir dann ja lass ma hier noch länger fahren aber die ersten ham ja sogar bei der kunsthalle schon nach 5 minuten rumgeheult das das da ******** ist... 

man muss also ein gesundes mittelmaß finden wobei ich eine halbe stunde pro spot recht angemessen finde....

ich schlage einfach mal vor für den 12.2

13:00-13:30 Kunsthalle
13:30-14:00 Diese Weissen treppen an der alster
14:30
naja mir fallen auch nich so viele spots ein schreibt mal einfach erstma drauflos....

MfG Hyp3r

Und ich empfehle den meisten mal schön mit nem hardtail zu kommen denn wenn man nich grade das gap an der kunsthalle sopringt dann hat man einfahc nix von sonem unwendigen monster, denn ihr wollt doch nich ehrlich ein fully mitnehmen weil man damit besser treppenfahren kann oder ?


----------



## DirtMTB (17. Januar 2006)

Danke euch für die Antworten....An Harburg hab ich auch schon gedacht liegt aber nen bischen zu entfernt bzw. nich so ne Lust mit der Bahn erstmal zu fahren ;-)... Volksdorf währe da schon ne Alternative. Ich glaub ich war auch schon mal auf der Bahn...groß isse aber nicht oder....wenn ich mich recht entsinne? 

Grützi


----------



## Serviceecke (25. Januar 2006)

Ne groß is die nich wirklich, ich war auch schon mal da 
Der 12.2 rückt ja immer näher ich hoff mal das die Temperaturen besser werden 
Denn wenn die so wie jetzt sind gestern -11 Grad ..brrrrrr..
Ich fre mich echt schon drauf mit euch wieder durch die City zu crusen 
(wenn man das crusen nennen kann  )


naja wir sehen uns cu  

Mfg Serviceecke


----------



## Darkmetal (25. Januar 2006)

Wir müssten uns einen Namen für die "Veranstaltung" ausdenken (wie z.B. Die HEW- bzw. Vattenfall Cyclassics)...
Streetsession is n bisschen zu simpel finde ich...
Und was ist wenn die Temperaturen weiter hin so tief bleiben findet das trotzdem statt??? Meinem Bike tut das zwar gut (quietscht gar nicht mehr bei solchen Temperaturen aber... naja n bisschen kalt halt.

@Serviceecke a.k.a Jan 
Man nennt das Cruisen 

MfG

Darkmetal


----------



## slipknot (25. Januar 2006)

Steht der 12.02.06 nun für die zwote session fest?!?! War bei der ersten net dabei aber würde nu super gern mit biken! KÖnnt ihr mir denn auch noch ma bitte treffpunkt und uhrzeit nennen!!!!????
Wäre nett....

mfg


----------



## Fh4n (25. Januar 2006)

Ich würde wieder 12h Servicepoint am Ausgang vorschlagen, am 12.02.2006.


----------



## Savoth (30. Januar 2006)

wie geil! also am 12.2 bin ich auch dabei. endlich ma wer mit dem ich fahrn kann bin hier in bad bramstedt irgendwie ganz allein  :'( 
also wenn es hier doch noch wen aus meiner umgebung gibt dann meldet euch ruhig ma.

greetzchen der savoth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serviceecke (30. Januar 2006)

12.2 12.00 Servicepoint is ne gute Idee müssen zwar bestimmt wieder abhauen weil wir sonst alles blockieren 
Wird bestimmt wieder derbe lustich 

MfG Serviceecke


----------



## Fh4n (30. Januar 2006)

Wir fahren einfach wieder zur Kunsthalle und warten dann auf den Rest der Meute!


----------



## Hyp3r (30. Januar 2006)

ich denk das bei treffpunkten wie der hbf eher schwierigkeiten und mißverständnisse auftreten könnten insofern lege ich mal halb 1 bis 1 als treffpunkt bei der kunsthalle mit und ich finde diese mal wird da auch bisschen gefahren...

naja bis denn und lasst eure fullys zuhause....

haut rein...

HyPe


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2006)

Ich komme mit meinem Hardtail, son Gerät habe ich auch noch @ Home!


----------



## sandro (31. Januar 2006)

na toll ich hab gar kein hardtail.naja da müsst ihr wohl mit leben bis dann


----------



## Darkmetal (31. Januar 2006)

ey leute wir müssen langsam richtig planen es sind nur noch 1 1/2 wochen und bis jetzt steht nur der treffpunkt fest... und was ist wenn wieder schneit?

MfG
Darkmetal / Vorstand WandsbekRiders (@jan haha )


----------



## HPI-RS4 (31. Januar 2006)

Ich glaub ich komm auch mal. kann zwar nichts aber egaaaal^^


----------



## Michel.M. (31. Januar 2006)

Fullys zuhause lassen  .
Street is zwar nich so meins aber ich fahre wegen der großen meute mit.
Blankenese würd sich ja anbieten


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2006)

Na, wir gucken einfach wieder, was die Wettervorhersagen sagen (tolles Deutsch) und dann ran an die Buletten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (1. Februar 2006)

Blankenese ? Treppenviertel ? merkst du eigentlich noch was ? 70 leute in den engen gassen ? FREAK da kannste ja mit deiner wildsau alleine hinfahren und die 270 mm voll ausschöpfen...  und so wie ich das interpretiere war der spruch von hyp3r ernst gemeint... also wenn du schon mit 270 mm kommst, dann wollen wir HT fahrer wenigstens mal n bisschen treppengap action von dir sehen... Also enttäusch uns nicht, in der city gibts genug nette gaps für dich und deine sau... 
bis zum 12.


----------



## Sir G (1. Februar 2006)

Genau, ich möchte auch Michel endlich eine Treppe springen sehn


----------



## HPI-RS4 (2. Februar 2006)

Wie lang wird die session denn dann gehen, weil ich gucken muss von wegen zug und so...


----------



## Serviceecke (2. Februar 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang wird die session denn dann gehen, weil ich gucken muss von wegen zug und so...


Also ich würde sagen so wie letztes mal also so bis 16.30-17.00

MfG Serviceecke


----------



## sandro (2. Februar 2006)

ich glaub michel sagte: Street is zwar nich so meins aber ich fahre wegen der großen meute mit.
denk ma drüber nach.
muss ja nich jeder so abgehen wie ihr, oder?
is jetzt nich bös gemeint oder so, nur hat er das gerade erst gesagt.und vielleicht hast dus ja net gesehn.denn das würd auch erklärn wieso er nicht den gap gerockt hat.


----------



## Michel.M. (3. Februar 2006)

eyyy Treppen jeder art nein. DH jederzeit alles. Komme nur wegen der vielen leute. Tehma wechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (4. Februar 2006)

was hast du gegen treppen ? mit 270 mm wird jede treppe butterweich... außerdem gehen treppengaps eher in richtung (urban) freeride... naja muss man wissen, ob und wozu man sein bike braucht


----------



## Serviceecke (4. Februar 2006)

Leute, nich streiten.... jedem dem was er möchte  
freut euch lieber auf den 12.2 das wird wieder lustich 


bis denne Serviceecke


----------



## Fh4n (4. Februar 2006)

Jedem das Seine: Fully oder Hardtail. 

Ich werde mitm Hardtail kommen, letztes Mal mitm Fully da. Gut für die Stairgaps scho wat feines, aber gucken wa ma, was sich mit dem HT machen lässt.


----------



## <<fixstern>> (4. Februar 2006)

wieso streiten ? ich sagte "naja muss man wissen" damit mein ich soviel wie "ist mir egal, jedem das seine"


----------



## djinges (4. Februar 2006)

Mal sehen ob ich mein Rad bis dahin wieder hinbekomme.  Der Rahmen ist erstmal durch :-(
Ansonsten hoffen wa mal auf gutes Wetter


----------



## seth gecko (5. Februar 2006)

muss echt jeder selber wissen was er mit seinem bike bewerkstelligt...
also leute WUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAA


----------



## Felix89 (5. Februar 2006)

werden auch ein paar bmxer da sien, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch ein paar mitbringen (von wegen günstiger zugfahrt oder so)


----------



## simmons1984 (6. Februar 2006)

moin leude ich könnt mir dn arsch abbeissen!!! hab mir vor 2 wochen nen finger gebrochen kann am 12.2 also nicht richtig gas geben...grrrrr vielleicht komm ich mit nem hollandrad vorbei und guck den anderen zu bis dann...pain is temporary, glory is forever  johannes


----------



## Darkmetal (6. Februar 2006)

sag ma eine frage was waren das für felgen die (ich glaub robby heißt er) hatte
also der typ mit den blauen BoyToy-Rahmen 
ich hab nämlich noch nie blaue felgen mit löchern gesehen


----------



## HPI-RS4 (6. Februar 2006)

Hi
was wird eigentlich gemacht, wenn es anfängt zu regnen oder es regnet, fahren wir dann in irgend eine halle oder wie is das? und wird die dann eintritt kosten?
zwar dumme fragen, aber wenn ich mir den wetterbericht so anguck sieht das ja nich so gut aus für sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (6. Februar 2006)

Gucken wa ma, wir entscheiden rechtzeitlich und studieren vorher schö den Wetterbericht!


----------



## sandro (7. Februar 2006)

das sacht der Wetterbericht:
Höchsttemperatur   1°  (-4°)  
Tiefsttemperatur   -3°  (-8°)  
  WIND   
Tempo/Böen   17 / 35 km/h  
Windrichtung   WNW 
  SONNE   

Sonnenscheindauer  2 h 30 min   
Sonnenaufgang  07:45   
Sonnenuntergang  17:23   
  NIEDERSCHLAG   

Menge  <= 0,5 l/qm   
Risiko  19 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  92 %   
is nich so toll aber mit ein bisschen glück bleibt regen weg.bis dann


----------



## Darkmetal (7. Februar 2006)

lol ich wollte grade genau das gleiche schreiben


----------



## seth gecko (7. Februar 2006)

ja der heisst robby, der hat sich seine felgen irgendwo im internet bestellt glaub ich hab aber kein plan wo oder wie die heissen, das sind aber irgendwie bestimmte trial felgen deswegen auch die löcher...


----------



## Hyp3r (7. Februar 2006)

trial felgen schön gesehen google--->5sec 
http://www.biketrial.de/ man kann net direkt verlinken deswegen einfach da auf felgen gehen....

MfG hyP3r


----------



## Stolem (9. Februar 2006)

also der wetterbericht für sonntag wird ja immer besser... samstag kommt endlich die 66 rein .. .lala 

aus lübeck kommen nun ca 3-5 leute

das hier sagt www.wetter.de zum sonntag

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 2°  (-1°)
Tiefsttemperatur 		 -5°  (-10°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 13 / 26 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 S

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		3 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		07:45  
Sonnenuntergang 		17:23  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		0 l/m²  
Risiko 		7 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		70 %


----------



## HPI-RS4 (9. Februar 2006)

Ja klingt echt ma net schlecht^^ nun muss ich bis sonntag nur wieder gesund werden...


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (9. Februar 2006)

mir fehlen leider noch immer meine neuen Kurbeln und KeFü... so langsam galube ich auch nicht mehr daran, dass sie rechtzeitig eintreffen werden... naja, muss ich sonst eben mit dem guten torrent-fully von meiner freundin fahren. sollte aber zum filmen reichen!!

Hoffentlich wird es sonntag gut!!! Daumen Drücken!!


----------



## Savoth (9. Februar 2006)

boah das wird sicher voll pornös am so. hoff ma dass das wetter dann nu echt so is.       
---ride on ----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (10. Februar 2006)

wenns wetter am sontag net so toll is am besten morgens nochma reingucken ob es auch stattfindet.also wie beim ersten ma. bis dann


----------



## Fh4n (10. Februar 2006)

So, wir werden so bis zu 10 Leute sein, die aus Hannover kommen!


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Februar 2006)

Hauptsache das is trocken am Sonntag.. Der Rest ist egal..  
Wird schon jut werden!!


----------



## Fh4n (11. Februar 2006)

Welcher Treffpunkt ist jetzt ausgemacht worden?
ab 12h Treffen am Servicepoint am Ausgang vom HBF oder Kunsthalle?


----------



## Nuram Tschilln (11. Februar 2006)

eben! also ich bin dabei, wird sicher gut!


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Treffpunkt ist jetzt ausgemacht worden?
> ab 12h Treffen am Servicepoint am Ausgang vom HBF oder Kunsthalle?



Denke der Teil der mit der Bahn kommt und sich nicht auskennt trifft sich wieder am HBF und der andere Teil an der Kunsthalle? Oder finden alle zur Kunsthalle? 

Würde auf jeden Fall sagen die Kunsthalle ist der Treffpunkt!! ODER?

Und dann halt so das alle um 13 Uhr da sind,bzw das dann losgehen kann.
Wie beim letzten Mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparkie (11. Februar 2006)

Es kommen noch 3-5 Leute aus Uelzen mit der Bahn...


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Februar 2006)

Schaffen wir diesmal die 100 ??


----------



## Fh4n (11. Februar 2006)

Na hoffentlich!  
Ist ja auch nicht all zu schwer mit an die 70 Biker beim letzen Mal!


----------



## Serviceecke (11. Februar 2006)

Na logen schaffen wir die 100  
ich bring auch noch so an die 4 leute mit 
mit 100 Mann durch Hamburg geil  

bis morgen Leute 

MfG Serviceecke


----------



## HPI-RS4 (11. Februar 2006)

Das wird morgen ein Spaß =) auch wenn ich ebend noch stress mit meinem vadder hatte, der wollt mir kein geld geben


----------



## Fh4n (12. Februar 2006)

Na, Wetter sieht doch gut aus, ist doch machbar heute!  
Ich wette ihr pennt alle noch, ich muss jetzt aufstehen, um 9.40h geht der Zug!


----------



## sandro (12. Februar 2006)

sieht ganz schön frostig aus aber das is ja net sooo schlimm  bis gleich


----------



## Felix89 (12. Februar 2006)

aus dem kuscheligen tostedt komme auch 4 davon 2 die nur mitrollen und sich den sport mal angucken wollen.

an alle bremer, (die jetzt zwar schon los sind^^) das wird ein lustiger zug


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2006)

joar, Wetter schaut gut aus.. 

dann wollen wir mal..


----------



## Serviceecke (12. Februar 2006)

Um 7.49, jo da hab ich wirklich noch tief und fest gepennt  
Wetter geht durch solange es nich regnet ist alles fein  

Bis nachher

Serviceecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jungle69 (12. Februar 2006)

Yo, falls noch jemand auf der Bahnstrecke (natürlich im Zug! *G*) Izehoe, Elmshorn, Pinneberg -> Dammtor 12:33 fährt, ich steig Elmshorn zu, vll sieht man sich ja so schon!  Wird sicher lustig!


----------



## Darkmetal (12. Februar 2006)

Tolle shice ausgerechnet heute bin ich krank.... wann is wieder mal das nächste treffen wieder in 5 wochen? also 18./19. März... Wie wärs mit nem Streetweekend? Also Samstag und Sonntag... Samstag vll Volksdorf und andere Strecken und Sonntag wieder traditionell in der Innenstadt...
Was hält ihr davon?

Mfg
Darkmetal


----------



## Stolem (12. Februar 2006)

shiit... aus lübeck wollten auf 1mal nur ich und jmd anderes und das wär mit 25 euro zugticket zu teuer geworden. hoffentlich beim nächsten mal. dann is mein bike auch komplett fertig 

auf bald!


----------



## Cycomiko (12. Februar 2006)

musste leider gegen 15uhr aussteigen da ich ein  platten hinterreifen hatte, aber bis dahin war es doch recht interessant und hat auf jeden fall ne menge spass gemacht, die tage müssen nur noch wärmer werden...bis zum nächsten mal

greetz Cyco


----------



## nigglstyle (12. Februar 2006)

NOCHMAL!!!

moinsen
war super cool hat ne menge spass gemacht mit so vielen unterwegs zu sein  
ich finde so was sollte einmal im monat gemacht werden, dann wird das noch berühmt  
also ich bin beim nächsten mal auf jeden fall wieder dabei.
hoffe ihr seit alle gut nach hause gekommen oder wurde jemand von den "jungs in blau" gefasst? 

bis denn
henry


----------



## Serviceecke (12. Februar 2006)

Es war einfach nur der hammer und ich will so schnell wie möglich Videos und Pics sehen   
Allen schon mit den Bullen, ab durch die Mitte 

bin beim nächsten mal auf jeden fall wieder dabei 

bis dahin, Serviceecke


----------



## RuNN3r (12. Februar 2006)

ach ja mit 80 man durch die straßen zu fahren hat schon was ^^
immer wieder dabei macht echt fun


----------



## püppi-bikes (12. Februar 2006)

kann nur sagen das es einfach nur genial war,
wetter war ok, dafür das es die woche über so bescheiden war.
der krönende abschluß der session war wohl die flucht vor der RENNLEITUNG.   

freu mich aufs nächste mal  ( 19.03.   ??????????  )

p.s: sonntag 19.02. ab 10 uhr Treffpunkt HB Ausgang Möncke, Session Heimfeld/Harburg


----------



## Savoth (12. Februar 2006)

war echt wirklich nur lustig also ich bin auf jeden bei der nächsten auch dabei! das erste märz wochenende wär doch ma wieder lustig oder nich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix89 (12. Februar 2006)

was gibts denn nächste woche in harburg? wäre gerne dabei, aber wo ist anschlussstelle für die die direkt nach harbung fahrne?


----------



## Sparkie (12. Februar 2006)

War richtig geil die Session... Besonders die Flucht vor denn Blaun Männern und noch mal ein Fettes Danke schön an die Leute die uns 3 Uelzener zum Bahnhof gebracht haben... sind auf jedenfall bei der nächsten Session dabei


----------



## winx (12. Februar 2006)

So, Hannover ist auch wieder at Home. War ja auf jeden Fall ganz nett und hat spass gemacht - aber beim letzten mal war irgendwie mehr Stimmung. Naja, war trotzdem gut! 

Fotos gibts gleich.

Gunnar (Big Air, heute Hardtail) soll sich mal melden! Ihr wolltet bei uns Cross und Shore fahren. Wir mussten schnell zum HBF, hab euch nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## püppi-bikes (12. Februar 2006)

Felix89 schrieb:
			
		

> was gibts denn nächste woche in harburg? wäre gerne dabei, aber wo ist anschlussstelle für die die direkt nach harbung fahrne?


keine ahnung wo genau, wird spontan am treffpunkt ausgemacht


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2006)

Ich lad meine Bilder und kleinen Filmchen grade hoch. 
Allerdings nicht aussortiert oder so. Also nicht wundern oder meckern.  

Leider hat am Ende der Akku auf Wiedersehen gesagt.. 

Hab zum Schluß auch noch welche mitm Handy gemacht. Die Qualität is net sooo toll..


----------



## winx (12. Februar 2006)

Ist eigentlich noch jemand nach Harburg gefahren? Als wir noch an der Kunsthalle waren wollten da ja ein paar hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2006)

Nee, die Beiden haben sich dann doch entschlossen noch zu bleiben und haben ein wenig die Führung übernommen.. 

Was auch eigentlich recht gut geklappt hat alles..


----------



## Sparkie (12. Februar 2006)

wo und wann werden die Fotos zu betrachten sein ?!


----------



## Fh4n (12. Februar 2006)

War doch ne dufte Runde! Etwas träge, aber hat scho Spassss gemacht!


----------



## HPI-RS4 (12. Februar 2006)

Jap war geil, besonders die flucht vor den blauen männlein^^ erst alle voll ruhig und auf mal hauen wir alle ab^^
und nochmal danke an die, die uns zum hbf gebracht haben, sonst wären wir da so in der stadt rumgeirrt=)


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2006)

Glaube wir ham auch nen Schwung Leute zum HBF gebracht.. 
Ansonsten hättet ihr ja ein paar Cop´s fragen können.. 

Hier gibts ein paar Bilder:

ftp://elbe011.server4you.de/Bike-Session/

Wie gesagt unsortiert und und einfach nur schnell hochgeladen..  
Viel Spaß damit..


----------



## winx (12. Februar 2006)

Sparkie schrieb:
			
		

> wo und wann werden die Fotos zu betrachten sein ?!



noch ca. 10 minuten, ich sag bescheid.


----------



## Sparkie (12. Februar 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> noch ca. 10 minuten, ich sag bescheid.



Ja o.k. ich hab ja erstmal die anderen zum gucken... war nur Hammer heute


----------



## winx (12. Februar 2006)

Fotos:
http://www.sylence.de/fotos/v/mtb/20060212-Street_Session_Hamburg/


----------



## Felix89 (12. Februar 2006)

hab hier nochmal ein kleines gruppenfoto


----------



## RuNN3r (12. Februar 2006)

schick schick ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (13. Februar 2006)

wieso musste ich blos gestern krank sein  
scheint ja derbs geil gewesen zu sein.....
also... wann ist wieder das nächste mal wieder  wochen oder wann? 

MfG 
Darkmetal


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (13. Februar 2006)

hört sich nach einer menge spass an!!! echt blöd, dass mein bike nichtr rechtzeitig fertig geworden ist!! naja.. 19.3. hört sich schon mal gut an!! Bis dahin sollte ich die kurbeln auch bekommen und montiert haben  

Gruss
Phil


----------



## RuNN3r (13. Februar 2006)

19.3.2006 gutes datum ^^


----------



## Jungle69 (13. Februar 2006)

Jo, mir hats auch sehr viel Spass gemacht! Fands echt klasse das sowas so guten Anklang findet!  Viele schöne Bikes gabs zusehen! Bischen durcheinander das ganze aber das war wohl abzusehen bei der Anzahl Bikern!  Echt schade, dass das mit dem Blitzen lassen nicht geklappt hat! *g* Wäre echt witzig gewesen wie sich das Blitzerfeuerwerk entzündet..und die Fotos erst! Hatte mir aber auch schon gedacht, dass der Blitzer nicht mit Reflexion sonder per Kontaktschleife ausgelöst wird. Da waren wir wohl zu leicht!  

Super Fotos auch, die da bereits gepostet wurden!
Beim nächsten mal gerne wieder! 

Grüße!


----------



## Felix89 (13. Februar 2006)

hey leute, habt ihr noch irgendwas an fotos? wenn ja her damit?

infos übers nächste wochenende auch gerne^^


----------



## sandro (13. Februar 2006)

ich fands gestern auch voll lustig. womit soll man die fotos und die videos von deepstar23 öffnen? oder was muss ich tun um sie sehn zu können?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (13. Februar 2006)

sandro, lad dir "winrar" runter installieren und dann kannst du die dateien entpacken!! 

wann haste jetzt endlich mal slype und/oder icq??

Gruß
Phil


----------



## sandro (13. Februar 2006)

wo bekomm ich winrar kostenlos? 
@phil hab ich dir das nich schomal gesagt? ich hab kein eigenen Pc und darf mir nich ma icq raufmachen also auch kein skype.das wird sich auch so schnell nich ändern da ich mir im sommer erstma ein big air 1 hol und fürn PC so schnell kein geld haben werde.naja gehört ja auch eigntlich nich hier her.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (13. Februar 2006)

sandro: ->winrar:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/w/t/de0DWT-wc.html

einfach installieren!! packen und entpacken kannst du dann auch immer noch, wenn es nicht registriert ist.. (nach ca. 14 tagen).

icq gibt es auch in einer "browser-version" die muss man nicht installieren und sollte somit keine probleme machen!!!  heisst dann icq2go: http://www.icq.com/icq2go/
Skype muss man hingegen installieren!! Tip: Damit können deine eltern super günstig in die ganz welt (sogar handy) telefonieren (ab 1,7 cent)!!!! F**K Telekom!!!

Big Air 1 is geil!! dann spar mal schön!!!

Viel spass
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (13. Februar 2006)

darf ich trotzdem nich, egal. die bilder sind echt gut. macht spaß sich alles nochma anzugucken. dank an den fotohaini


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. Februar 2006)

Ja,sorry hab gedacht jeder hat Win-Raw.. Hab mich heute aber schon mehrfach eines besseren belehren lassen..


----------



## Felix89 (13. Februar 2006)

wer von euch hat mich gestern geaddet mit dem grund auch ein hardtail fahrer zu sein? der soll mich mal anschreiben, damit ich den auch adden kann 




> da ich mir im sommer erstma ein big air 1 hol



und was machst du dann mit der pike ?


----------



## Hyp3r (13. Februar 2006)

mir schenken z.B.


----------



## sandro (13. Februar 2006)

die pike kommt mit dem ganzen schrotthaufen, mit dem ich noch rumfahr verkauft. aber niemand weiter sagen. sonst bekomm ich nichts mehr dafür. ne spaß, außer flatlandungen hält es die sachen die ich damit mach noch aus (noch).


----------



## HPI-RS4 (13. Februar 2006)

Es waren doch soviele leute mit Cams da, wo bleiben also die Fotos? wenn jemand was weiß, gleich hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (13. Februar 2006)

ja doch,war echt super,das wetter hat mitgespielt und die stimmung unter den leuten war auch echt gut,schade ist es aber irgendwie das es mit dem blitzen lasse nicht geklappt hat,wäre bestimmt in die zeitung gekommen *g*.der krönende abschluss allerdings war immer noch die kleine verfolgungsjadt mit den "jungs in blau".   wie is das jetzt eigentlich mit dem 19.3. ?  wäre fährt vom hh hauptbahnhof los?ich hab nämlich voll kein planb wie ich da hinkommen soll *g*

mfg. Bennet


----------



## püppi-bikes (14. Februar 2006)

moinsen,

ein fettes merci an den fotohaini


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. Februar 2006)

moin!!

@Deppstar: nimm doch zum packen zip!! das geht schneller als rar und für die menge auch in etwas gleich gross kompremiert!! 

@benööööt: ich habe auch schon mal versucht mich blitzen zu lassen!! dazu bin ich mit fast 70kmh an dem blitzer an der langenhorner chaussee vorbei gedonnert!! leider hat das auch niciht geklappt.. der weg zum blitzer ist leicht abschüssig und mit der richtigen übersetzung und genügend beinkraft geht es auch!! 
von wo kommst du denn bennet??

19.3. bin ich auf jeden dabei!!! heuute sollte ich meine fehlenden kurbeln endlich bekommen!!! dann komme ich auch wieder ohne schieben voran!!

Bis dahin
Phil


----------



## bennööööt (14. Februar 2006)

@ .:HaGbArD:.   also ich komme aus quickborn,is ungefähr mit dem auto 20 min vom hauptbahnhof entfernt,und mit der bahn dauert das glaub ich ungefähr so ca. 45 min...
Mfg. Bennet


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. Februar 2006)

@Bennet: ich wohne in garstedt!! adde mich doch im skype!! oder icq aber skype habe ich immer an!!! dann können wir uns treffen und zusammen hin fahren!!

Gruss
Phil


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2006)

@ .:HaGbArD:. das heisst DeepStar und hat nix mit depp zu tun,danke.. 
nächstes mal gibts die Bilder als .zip 

Was ist denn jetzt nächstes WE angesagt? Bissel durch die Harburger Berge huschen? 

Dann muss ich aber mein Billy Bones erstmal wieder Geländetauglich machen.
Wenn das alles klappt wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Felix89 (14. Februar 2006)

auf gelände hätte ich auch richtig richtig bock, so fischbeckerheide/ habes oder im truppenübungsplatz soll ja auch noch ein spot versteckt sein.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. Februar 2006)

DeepStar23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ .:HaGbArD:. das heisst DeepStar und hat nix mit depp zu tun,danke..
> nächstes mal gibts die Bilder als .zip
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt nächstes WE angesagt? Bissel durch die Harburger Berge huschen?
> ...




Sorry!!!!! habe mich beim zu schnellen tippen vertippt!!! Wollte dich nicht absichtlich "Depp" nennen!!! das kann ich mir ja gar nicht erlauben! Bitte um verzeihung!!!

Gruss
Phil


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2006)

.:HaGbArD:. schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry!!!!! habe mich beim zu schnellen tippen vertippt!!! Wollte dich nicht absichtlich "Depp" nennen!!! das kann ich mir ja gar nicht erlauben! Bitte um verzeihung!!!
> 
> Gruss
> Phil



hehe, war ja auch net böse gemeint.. 
wollte dat nur ma anmerken..   

Wer weiss denn nun was genaues wegen nächstem WE?


----------



## Hyp3r (15. Februar 2006)

Also jungs ich denke, da man dann evtl. die spots besser abchecken kann, die leute die STREETEN wollen und die leute die FREERIDEN wollen trennen würde da das sicher dem spaß keinen abbruch tut, eher im gegenteil... man kann die spots besser aussuchen und die *ullen ham auch nich so viel zu melden...

So und nun zerfetzt mich in der luft...

MfG hYp3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (15. Februar 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht ob ihr mein Vorschlag gelesen habt oder nicht... aber um auf meine Idee zurück zu greifen... -> Wie wärs mit Samstag Freeriden und Sonntag Streeten? Denn ich finde das prizipielle das alle dort machen wollen ist ihre Künste zu zeigen und die Künste anderer zu beobachten und unter umständen draus was zu lernen.... Ich persönlich würde es schade finden das die Gruppe geteilt wird... Was sagt ihr dazu????

MfG

Darkmetal


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (15. Februar 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht ob ihr mein Vorschlag gelesen habt oder nicht... aber um auf meine Idee zurück zu greifen... -> Wie wärs mit Samstag Freeriden und Sonntag Streeten? Denn ich finde das prizipielle das alle dort machen wollen ist ihre Künste zu zeigen und die Künste anderer zu beobachten und unter umständen draus was zu lernen.... Ich persönlich würde es schade finden das die Gruppe geteilt wird... Was sagt ihr dazu????
> 
> MfG
> 
> Darkmetal




Also ich finde deinen Vorschlag gut! evtl. wollen auch einige an beiden tagen fahren...


----------



## Hyp3r (15. Februar 2006)

hm... also da ich derbe kein flash auf freeriden hab, und mein rad auch weniger freeride tauglich ist finde ICH persönlich die idee nicht so gut das ganze aufzuteilen da das ja auch für die leute die aus ner anderen stadt kommen vll ganz cool wäre wenn sie an beiden sessions ein wenig teilnehmen könnten wenn man z.B. alle 2 stunden einen sicheren treffpunkt pro session festmacht um dann nach belieben entweder später dazuzustoßen oder gar an beiden sessions ein bisschen teilzunehmen...

kommentare bitte...

MfG hYp3R


----------



## Darkmetal (15. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht ob du das richtig verstanden hast....
Samstag Freeriden
Sonntag Streeten

Also wenn du nicht willst kommst du einfach nur am Sonntag und nicht am Samstag... ein auf Samstag FreerideSession in der Stadt und Sonntag StreetSession

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## sandro (15. Februar 2006)

hmm teilen wäre wirklich schade aber schlecht finde ich es nicht. wie is es denn in Harburg so. was gibt es für sprünge und wie weit muss man fahren, da ich nich so große lust auf große touren habe. wie groß sind die sprünge denn?


----------



## seth gecko (16. Februar 2006)

darkmetal ich glaub du hast hyp3r nicht richtig verstanden bzw nicht richtig gelesen...


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (17. Februar 2006)

da stimme ich seth zu!!

die nächste session soll wohl *19.3.!!* statt finden!! nicht 19.*2*.!!!! 

sonst bis dahin: spass haben!!! und nie vergessen!! Pain is temporary, Glory is Forever!!!   

was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wie ihr auf harburg kommt..

Gruss
Phil


----------



## RuNN3r (17. Februar 2006)

ich glaube in harburg gibt ein schicken wald oder so ka ^^

aber naja bis zum 19.3. freu mich schon


----------



## seth gecko (17. Februar 2006)

ja ne in harburg gibts "berge"...die harburger berge ;-) aber ich finds da eigentlich nicht soo toll war zwei mal da und soo toll ist das da nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (17. Februar 2006)

irgendeiner wollte doch nach harburg.hat er bei der streetsession gemeint.samstag sollen alle zum Hauptbahnhof kommen und von da aus fahren wir nach harburg. aber wenns eh nicht so toll da is.komm ich net. bis zur nächsten session


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Februar 2006)

Also ganz im ernst die HC freerider stehen bei den streetspots eh nur im weg und deswegen liegt es echt im interesse aller die session zu teilen....

MfG hYp3r


----------



## Darkmetal (19. Februar 2006)

wieso plötzlich der Sinneswandel?


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Februar 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> die HC freerider stehen bei den streetspots eh nur im weg




^^

MfG HyP3r


----------



## <<fixstern>> (22. Februar 2006)

is der thread jetzt tot ? Wann is die nächste ? maL in ner anderen HH nahen city ? Bremen ? Hannover ? Kann doch nich sein, dass niemand mehr Lust und Ideen hat...



> Zitat von davoz
> kenntste kent? kenntste kent kenntste auch seine gewichtsangaben
> 
> wer kent kennt, kennt kents gewichtsangaben, kenner sagen traue kent nicht, denn kent kennt keine ehrlichen aussagen.



    

hahahah


----------



## Hyp3r (22. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal Jungs weiss hier einer bescheid wie das mit anmelden und so von wegen versammlung über x personen  ist weil die bullen am kiez schienen nicht sonderlich begeistert von unserer ''kleinen versammlung'' gewesen zu sein...

MfG hyp3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (23. Februar 2006)

sowas brauchst du eigentlich nicht anmelden du brauchst nur veranstaltungen anmelden bei denen du vll polizeilichen schutz brauchst... soviel ich weiÃ....


MfG
Darkmetal

P.S.: Heute ist die Rennleitung in Wandsbek und "blitz" die jenigen die auf "falscher" Strassenseite fahren (15â¬) oder nicht Jan  wucher vom feinsten.... dabei brÃ¤uchte ich ne neue Kette aber nein die machen meinen ganzen Finanzplan kaputt
Wir brÃ¤uchten mal n Thread wo man die "Blitzer" posten kann


----------



## Serviceecke (23. Februar 2006)

So ne Schweine diese ..... 15 Euro das ist wucher


----------



## RuNN3r (23. Februar 2006)

selber schuld sag ich nur selber schuld


----------



## Darkmetal (23. Februar 2006)

RuNN3r schrieb:
			
		

> selber schuld sag ich nur selber schuld


Wieso?
fährst du etwa IMMER auf dem rechtem fahrradweg?
vor allem wenn du erstma 200 meter (in richtiger richtung) zur nächsten ampel brauchst nur damit du dann die strassenseite wechseln kannst?


----------



## RuNN3r (23. Februar 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?
> fährst du etwa IMMER auf dem rechtem fahrradweg?
> vor allem wenn du erstma 200 meter (in richtiger richtung) zur nächsten ampel brauchst nur damit du dann die strassenseite wechseln kannst?



sowieso 
aber hey wer wollte denn immer gebitz werden mitn bike ?


----------



## Darkmetal (23. Februar 2006)

Jan und ich : hat aber bis heute noch nicht geklappt
ausserdem wenn du geblitzt wirst ist das nicht schlimm was wollen die machen dein kennzeichen auf dem foto suchen


----------



## winx (26. Februar 2006)

-=twitcH=- schrieb:
			
		

> is der thread jetzt tot ? Wann is die nächste ? maL in ner anderen HH nahen city ? Bremen ? Hannover ? Kann doch nich sein, dass niemand mehr Lust und Ideen hat...



Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht aber wir aus Hannover fanden die erste Session irgendwie besser. Das ist aber eigentlich auch klar: Beim ersten Mal sind alle in super Stimmung weil so viele Leute gekommen sind. Beim zweiten Mal erwarten alle noch mehr und das klappt meistens nicht. Jedefalls nicht mit so einem kurzen Abstand zwischen den Terminen.

Das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass es bald nicht noch eine dritte Session geben soll! Wir werden hier in Hannover dann auch mal etwas organisieren wenn es etwas wärmer ist. Ich hoffe es kommen dann auch viele aus Hamburg! 

Den Termin der ersten Session sollte man übrigens schon mal für 2007 festhalten.


----------



## Darkmetal (26. Februar 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Den Termin der ersten Session sollte man übrigens schon mal für 2007 festhalten.


 Wenn schon so danach gefragt wird
Lasset uns festlegen im Heiligen Forum der MTBiker das an dem ersten Wochende jedes Jahres in Hamburg eine Neu-Jahrs-Session stattfinde um 12 Uhr am Heiligen Platz der Kunsthallen.....

lol

weiter gehts.... also den abstand der ersten und zweiten session fand ich auch zu kurz weil ich finde das wetter halt nicht zum biken geeignet ist... aber im März schätz ich mal ist schon viel besseres Wetter und die Temperaturen sind auch angenehmer... lass erstma denn 19.3 stattfinden und danach weiter gucken ob der abstand vll vergrößert werden soll....

bis dahin haben wir noch zeit

MfG

Darkmetal

P.S.: @ winx deine Page sieht echt geil aus aber du musst mal wieder die seiten valid-checken und RSS 1.0 ist nicht das gleiche wie RSS 0.92.... aber sonst ist mir nix aufgefallen alles perfekt sonst das design gefällt mir auch sehr womit hast du das gemacht...CGI?
ich bin eher für PHP.... 

//EDIT: Geil 300er Post in diesen thread.. Ich bedanke mich bei allen die mich dazu gebracht haben  hier rein zu posten und vor allem bei Hyp3r der diesen thread eröffnet hat ohne ihn wär das alles nicht zu stande gekommen


----------



## Stolem (27. Februar 2006)

also ich geh seit wochen nur mit fleecepulli und darüber nen filzpulli biken. das reicht völlig. bei den handschuhen hab ich unter meinen bikehandschuhe einfach dünne fleece handschuhe... das ist auch super. ich freu mich schon riesig auf den 19.3 da mir geld immer in schüben und nicht gleichmäßig zufließt werde ich dann wohl schon mein komplett neues bike haben 

also bis denne

mfg


----------



## Darkmetal (27. Februar 2006)

Das was ich aber meine versteh du bestimmt auch... zwar meine ich nicht das es scheiß kalt ist (was aber auch stimmt)...aber bei der kälte musst du dich dick anziehen und dadurch bist du nicht mehr so beweglich wie mit nem t-shirt... ausserdem wiegt das ganze auch n wenig... aber wie schon gesagt primär gehts mir um die beweglichkeit....

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (27. Februar 2006)

najo ich bin nun knapp ein viertel jahr nicht mehr im t-shirt gefahren  

war eben draußen und das ging echt gut in meiner oben beschriebenen tracht...  auf bald


----------



## Hyp3r (28. Februar 2006)

So ich denke das wir echt schlauerweise, da inzwischen ja auch viele bekanntschaften geknüpft wurden vielleicht echt eine session in den harburger bergen machen und eine in der hamburger innenstadt.....
denn wie schon gesagt stehen die großteils untätigen fullyfahrer den anderen fahrern nur im weg und die spots kann man angesichts der gleichmässigeren interessenverteilung sicher besser auswählen...

ride on...
hyp3r


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. März 2006)

Also ich finde wir sollten den März mal lieber ruhen lassen und warten bis es wärmer wird.
Heute hat es hier mal wieder geschneit.. 
Und wenn es denn wärmer wird würde ich die Abstände auch net verringern.. Meine Meinung..  
Wenn ich Zeit habe sitze ich eh Sonntag´s aufm Bike egal ob mit 80 oder 3 Leuten..  

Hier gibt es auch noch mal etwas Nachschub an Film-material:

ftp://elbe011.server4you.de/Bike-Session

Und zwar Filmchen2

Dank geht an Thomas mit seinem Nicolai.


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. März 2006)

DeepStar23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde wir sollten den März mal lieber ruhen lassen und warten bis es wärmer wird.
> Heute hat es hier mal wieder geschneit..
> Und wenn es denn wärmer wird würde ich die Abstände auch net verringern.. Meine Meinung..
> Wenn ich Zeit habe sitze ich eh Sonntag´s aufm Bike egal ob mit 80 oder 3 Leuten..



 wo kann man denn hier editieren.? 

Ich meinte das man wenn´s wärmer wird die Abstände zwischen den Treffen eher verringer sollte!! Denke dann sind eh viele alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen unterwegs. Und dann kann man sich ja ruhig kurzschliessen,grade die Leute aus HH.


----------



## Sparkie (1. März 2006)

Ich würde auch vorschlagen nächsten Monat zufahren also April also wenn es bischen Trockener ist damit wir auch mal richtig im Park Dropen können und nicht dem Big Hit fahrer zugucken müssen ^^

Aber der Bighit fahrer hatte eine gute show einlage geliefert für ein "Anfänger"


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (1. März 2006)

habe noch n video von Michel, wo er über den Brückenbogen in der Hafenn City fährt!! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227702/cat/502
Echt sehenswert!!!!!


----------



## Felix89 (1. März 2006)

irgendwer wollte doch nich ein filmchen schneiden, was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (1. März 2006)

ach ja, hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227738/cat/502

und hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227739/cat/502

Video der Hamburg-Freerider ist in arbeit!! genau wie die neue Seite!!


----------



## Sparkie (2. März 2006)

was ist denn nun findet eine Streetsession noch im März statt oder April


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (2. März 2006)

ich bin fuer märz, wer kein bock hat bleibt zu hause und die bock haben kommen...
da sich jetzt keiner geäussert hat finde ich das wir echt 2 sessions machen eine fully bzw. freeride session in den harburger bergen und eine zeitgleich in der innenstadt....

MfG HyPer


----------



## Darkmetal (2. März 2006)

wollten wir nicht samstag--> fr und sonntag --> street?

MfG


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. März 2006)

mich würde mal interessiern wo ihr in Harburg "Freeriden" wollt.. Ichbin da früher immer gefahren.. allerdings war der mehr Cross Country Gestrampel.
Da gas einen größeren Abhang und das war´s.
Ich lass mich ja gerne eines Besseren belehren.

So zur Street Session..

Wo war Herr Hyp3r eigentlich bei der letzten?? 

Hab da irgendjemanden vermisst der da mal die Führung ein wenig übernimmt.
Hier scheinst Du das ja ganz gut zu können. 
Wonwegen die sollen lieber nicht kommen und die lieber an nem anderen Tag fahren.

Ich denke wenn wir wieder ne Session machen sollte wieder ALLE kommen!!
Und es sollte hier nicht aussortiert werden.
Ich glaube wir hatten alle zusammen genug Spaß,die letzten Male.
Wenn wir das hier so planen,dann auch im großen Stil.. 
Sone kleine Session kann man immer machen.
Bin dafür das wir endlich die 100er Grenze knacken. 
Und für sowas muss es noch etwas wärmer werden.. 
Deswegen der Vorschlag was Großes erst wieder im April.

So das mein Senf dazu
Meinungen bitte..


----------



## Sparkie (6. März 2006)

Jo ich bin auch dafür das wir wieder eine Session machen wenn es wärmer geworden ist und wie Deepstar23 schon meinte das wir denn da die 100er Grenze knacken... und schon ein Monat vorher planen damit mehre leutz sich darauf einstellen können und nicht immer aufn letzten drücker.....


----------



## airri.de (9. März 2006)

*Moin Moin,
werden wir jetzt am 19.3 durch HH rocken oder wird die die Session verschoben. Ich finde auf jeden fall, wer am 19.3 bock hat, der soll sein Bike aus dem Keller holen und um 13Uhr an der Kunsthalle sein. Wir sind auf jedem fall wieder dabei und werden eine Menge Spaß haben.*

Bis dahin
gun

www.airri.de


----------



## simmons1984 (9. März 2006)

Yo ich werde auch da sein am 19.3. übrigens gibts in Blankenese ne richtig coole dh strecke wo wir dann ´ja auch mal rocken können bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (9. März 2006)

<<DH Strecke>> da bin ich dabei! wo is die denn genau. ich kenn in blankeneese jetzt auch ein paar sachen wo man(n) freeriden und dh fahren kann.


----------



## bennööööt (9. März 2006)

freeriden in blankeneese?


----------



## Stolem (9. März 2006)

wo wie was ich bin bei allem dabei. ob dirt street dh . ich freu mich drauf. mein bike ist nun auch endlich fertig.

mfg


----------



## bennööööt (9. März 2006)

Moinsen,also ich werde am 19.3 in  auf jeden fall wieder dabei sein,war ja shcon letztes mal der hammer, doch wo findet das genze denn nun statt? startet es an der kunsthalle oder doch in harburg? 

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## airri.de (10. März 2006)

Moin Moin,
braucht man in Blankenese ein DH-Bike oder reicht mein Dirt-Bike. 
Also wenn wir in Blankenese so richtig rocken wollen, dann komme ich mit mein Freerider.

Und nicht vergessen,
der Norden Rockt


----------



## sandro (10. März 2006)

wow du hast n big air , dann nimms auf jeden fall. obwohl ein dirtbike auch reichen würde aber im treppenviertel is das big air bestimmt angenehmer. wollen wir jetzt am 19.3 eigentlich nur blankeneese oder wie gewohnt bei der kunsthalle treffen und wieder die gleichen spots ablkappern? ich wär ja voll für blankeneese. auch wenn die streeter mich dafür hassen werden.


----------



## bennööööt (10. März 2006)

tach,also mir is das völlig lachs wo wir fahren,hauptsache ich komme da irgendwie unter 2 h fahrzeit hin...^^   

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (10. März 2006)

bennööööt schrieb:
			
		

> tach,also mir is das völlig lachs wo wir fahren,hauptsache ich komme da irgendwie unter 2 h fahrzeit hin...^^
> 
> Mfg. Bennet




ich kann mich da nur anschliessen... kommen ja in etwas aus der selben ecke....  

Meine Reifen sind jetzt endlich da!!!! Juhuuu, jetzt muss nur noch dieser weisse matsch weg!!


----------



## Felix89 (11. März 2006)

auf treppendh hätte ich nicht so bockt, aber was soll man machen, ich werde auf jeden fall kommen, wie die weiße ******* weg ist


----------



## Sir G (11. März 2006)

Leeeeeute leute leute... Das geht ja mal gaarnicht... Ein paar tage richtigen Winter und alle heueln wieder rum, weil es laut Kalender bald Frühling sein soll.
Klar, richtig fahren kann man nicht... ok, man kann jetzt eigendlich überhaupt nicht fahren... aber hey, als ob es jedes jahr so viel Schnee gibt, der auch nicht gleich von einem Tag auf den nächsten sich in undefinierbaren Matsch verwandelt... wollt ich nur mal so los werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (12. März 2006)

Sone Kacke jetzt hat sich Blankenese doch durchgesetzt und ich kann an dem WE nicht. *******.
Last die Hartails zuhause und bring die Fullys ins Treppenviertel....


----------



## sandro (12. März 2006)

Soo, da anscheinend keiner von den streetern etwas dagegen hat und der *19.3.* ja schon in einer woche ist, leg ich jetzt einfach ma den treffpunkt und die zeit fest: Um *12:30* vor der *BAHNSTATION BLANKENEESE*. wird wohl jeder finden, es ist glaub ich die S11 die dort langfährt.  nehmt bloß eure fullys mit!!!
P.S.: nur weil ich jetzt die daten festgelegt habe übernehme ich nicht die führung oder so. nicht das ich nachher der schuldige bin.


----------



## Serviceecke (12. März 2006)

ich bin denke ich auch mal dabei 
Hab aber kein Fully werde also mit nem Hardtail kommen,
und das nur wenn dieser ........ schnee wech is !
ICH WILL FRÜHLING 
bis dahin : Servus


----------



## bennööööt (12. März 2006)

also,MUHA,werde mit fully kommen,freu mich schon,nur bin ich zu blöd bestimmt dahin zu finden^^  

@ habgard: fahrn wir dann zusammen hin?

Mfg.   Bennet


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (13. März 2006)

@bennöööööt: klar, können wir machen.. kannst dich ja bei mir melden, wegen der genauen uhrzeit.. sandro können wir ja auch noch mitnehmen!!

Bis zum nächsten WE sollte meine erkältung auch besser werden..  

Also, noch mal alle schrauben nachziehen und helme zurecht legen!! 

Bis nächstes WE!!!
phil


----------



## sandro (14. März 2006)

hmm hier is ma der wetterbericht für sonntag:
Höchsttemperatur   3°  (-1°)  
Tiefsttemperatur   -2°  (-8°)
Sonnenscheindauer  1 h 00 min   
Sonnenaufgang  06:25   
Sonnenuntergang  18:31   
NIEDERSCHLAG   
 Menge  1 - 3 l/qm   
Risiko  52 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  88 %   

sieht wohl so aus als ob der schnee bis dahin nicht weg sein wird.mit glück wird es weniger. aber es kann mit viel pech auch mehr werden! ma gucken.bei den letzten sessions hatten wir ja auch glück.
vielleicht sollten wir jetzt schonmal klären wer bei schnee kommt und wer ein weichei ist...


ich komm


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. März 2006)

Hi Sandro,

mehr als 3 tage im vorraus bekommt keine vernünftigen wetterdaten, also würde ich noch bis freitag warten... 

willst du dich uns (bennööööt und mich) anschliessen zum hinfahren?? wir fahren um 11:31 in garstedt ab und dann nach blankenese über sternschanze und altona.. ankunft blankenese um 12:25!!!

 michel kann sonntag scheinbar nicht... was ist sonst mit sergej und nico?? kommen die mit?? wer bock hat kann ja dazusteigen, solange noch platz im wagon ist!!

was ist eigentlich mit den jungs aus hannover? kommt ihr wieder?? 

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Stolem (14. März 2006)

ich werd leider nicht da sein... verdammt. da ich das wochenende in frankfurt bin. bei der nächsten bin ich dann aber dabei ... frühjahrsferien?

mfg


----------



## Darkmetal (14. März 2006)

sind nicht grade frühjahrsferien???
und was für nen Ersatztermin haben wir falls der Schnee doch nicht weg geht?

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (14. März 2006)

in hamburg sind glaub ich grad frühjahrsferien aber in schleswig-holstein sind sie erst in 3 wochen.
ich glaub das der schnee auf keinen fall bis sonntag ganz verschwindet.ich finds gar nicht mal so schlimm.da wenn der schnee erstmal getaut ist alles überschwemmt sein wird.wenn es halt immer noch so schlimm wie jetzt ist fahren wir halt nächstes WE.


----------



## bennööööt (14. März 2006)

also der schnee is mir eigentlich völlig ladde...hauptsache es regnet nicht in strömen...und es sollte nicht unter -10°c sein,ansonsten bin ich dabei 

zu den ferien : in hamburg sind sie jetzt gerade,in Sh erst in drei wochen :-(
naja,was solls...

Mfg.   Bennet


----------



## Michel.M. (14. März 2006)

Also wenn Ihr euch um 12.30 S-Bahn Blankenese trefft und dann noch 10 min wartet kann ichs schaffen zu kommen.... Freu mich bis dann.


----------



## Serviceecke (14. März 2006)

Ich glaub auch nich das der Schnee wech sein wird 
Ich komme aber trotzdem wenn das Wetter dem entsprechend ist sonst würde ich auch Vorschlagen nächstes Weekend bei vll. besserem Wetter und im April bzw. wenn es wärmer ist eine 100-Mann Streetsession zu machen 


MfG Serviceecke


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (15. März 2006)

Also, ich bin auch mit dabei!! erkältung ist fast ganz weg!!   bringe noch bennööööt und sandro mit, und wer sich uns noch anschliessen will... 

@michel: ich denke bis alle versammelt sind und alle "rituale" oder was auch immer erledigt ist bist du auch da!! cool, dass du es doch noch schaffst!!              

also, bis sonntag!!
Phil


----------



## airri.de (15. März 2006)

Moin Moin,
wir werden wohl auch mit ca 4 Bikern kommen.

Bis Sonntag
Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (15. März 2006)

wow so viele daumen hab ich noch nie hinter einander gesehen.


----------



## richi001 (15. März 2006)

also ich habe am 19.3. leider keine zeit zum biken.

ich würde aber gern im april wieder eine session machen.

für alle die lust haben: was haltet ihr vom samsatg, den *14.4.06*, ich denke bis dahin wird es wieder etwas wärm,er sein und der schnee sollte auch weg sein


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (16. März 2006)

richi001 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe am 19.3. leider keine zeit zum biken.
> 
> ich würde aber gern im april wieder eine session machen.
> 
> für alle die lust haben: was haltet ihr vom samsatg, den *14.4.06*, ich denke bis dahin wird es wieder etwas wärm,er sein und der schnee sollte auch weg sein


hi, also auf meinem kalender ist der 14.04.06 ein freitag.. genauer karfreitag!! mal schauen, ob ich da nicht wo anders bin... aber sonst würde es denke ich gehen..

gruss
Phil


----------



## richi001 (16. März 2006)

oh, auf meinem ist das auch ein freitag. ich meine aber eigentlich den samstag, also den *15.04.06*.


----------



## bennööööt (16. März 2006)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche dann hab ich da sogar ferien,das wird also heissen das ich auch dabei sein würde...aber jetzt ist erstmal die session am 19. dran...

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (16. März 2006)

bennööööt schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich nicht täusche dann hab ich da sogar ferien,das wird also heissen das ich auch dabei sein würde...aber jetzt ist erstmal die session am 19. dran...
> 
> Mfg. Bennet


da stimme ich dir zu.. aber den reaktionen über icq zu urteilen, werden diesmal wohl nur ganz wenige kommen.... so wie es aussieht können wir froh sein, wenn wir 30 leute hinbekommen... 

also, bis sonntag!! schleppt alle mit die ihr kennt!!!

Phil


----------



## bennööööt (16. März 2006)

is zwar schade das nur so wenige leute kommen,aber das is mir auch ladde...hauptsache wir haben alle unseren spaß... 

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## sandro (16. März 2006)

uiuiui das wetter wird immer besser. jetzt sollen es am sonntag nur noch 11% regen risiko und 3h sonnenscheindauer geben. also kramt die kurzen Hosen raus


----------



## bennööööt (17. März 2006)

schön wärs ja wenn iwir uns kurzen hosen fahren könnten....dann is man wenigstens nicht mehr so unbeweglich...^^

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## Felix89 (17. März 2006)

leute ich klinke mich mal aus, wird wohl nichts, zu viel vor am we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (17. März 2006)

och nööö,dann sind wir ja noch weniger...


----------



## Michel.M. (17. März 2006)

Wenn man seinen eigenen Trail bauen will hat man eben wenig Zeit am We.
Schade Felix kann dir dann die Aufkleber nicht geben!!!


----------



## Felix89 (17. März 2006)

grrrr  
naja, wir sehen uns bestimmt demnächst nochmal, mach dir da mal keine sorgen.


----------



## Hyp3r (18. März 2006)

also zu diesem ''treppen dh'' werd ich sicher nich kommen aber wenn wir die nächste session mal wieder RICHTIG street fahren und nich nur treppen runterkullern dann bin ich dabei und sicher ganz viele andere auch also ride on...
Hyp3r


----------



## Michel.M. (18. März 2006)

So jetzt hab ich mal Fehler gesucht.
1. Also am Satzanfang klein 2. Treppen klein
3. die Session klein 4. richtig groß 5. Street klein
6. treppen klein... hab 6 und nicht 2
Nimms als scherz tue mich auch oft vertippen


----------



## sandro (18. März 2006)

@hyp3er irgendwie hört es sich so an als ob du überhaupt kein Verständniss für die DHler und Freerider hast und es lächerlich findest Treppen hinunter zu fahren. das ist ziemlich arrogant weil du so tust als ob du dich nicht auf unser "niedriges" Niveau hinablassen würdest und ganz SICHER nicht mit uns fahren würdest (du wolltest sogar eine getrennte Session machen). es hat, soweit ich weiß, ja auch noch keiner von den DHlern und Freeridern etwas gegen die Streeter gesagt. Das ist so mein Eindruck und ich finde du solltest mal ein bisschen toleranter sein, denn schließlich wollen wir doch alle nur das Eine. 

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## püppi-bikes (19. März 2006)

geht es euch gut.........?????
mal abgesehen von rechtschreibfehlern irgendwelchen smileys die hier so manche suchen, 
ist doch wohl sinn und zweck der session, miteinander einen schönen tag zu haben mit zig spots, egal ob treppen,street oder rasen umpflügen und vor allem der SPASSFAKTOR ist doch wichtig.
kommt demnächst noch ne unterteilung von billig bikes und high end bikes????
so macht ihr doch nur alles kaputt.....!
kommt mal wieder auf den teppich zurück und habt spass an der sache,
sonst wird die 100er marke wohl kaum geknackt, weil sich eventuell einige leute persönlich angegriffen fühlen und dann lieber zuhause bleiben anstatt an der session teilzunehmen.


----------



## sandro (19. März 2006)

neee ich wollte hyp3er nicht persönlich angreifen. ich war nur mit seiner einstellung nicht zufrieden. und da musste ich einfach mal etwas zu sagen. ich hoffe hyp3er fühlt sich nicht angegriffen. in meinen augen kam seine einstellung halt nur so rüber. ok ich gebs zu mein letzter beitrag hätte nicht sein müssen aber das konnte ich mir einfach nicht gefallen lassen.sry


----------



## bennööööt (19. März 2006)

is jaauch egal,hauptsache wir haben nachher unseren SPAAßßß  !!!  MUHA,freu mich schon,

@ sandro: hinten in der bahn dann?!  aber natürlich im fahrradabteil  

Mfg:  Bennet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (19. März 2006)

Ich würde mir einfach kein Rad kaufen das einige tausend euro kostet um dann damit lediglich treppenrunterzurollen.....
Ich habe prinzipiell gar nichts gegen DH und FR, das ist einfach nicht mein Ding.
Ich wollte die Sessions lediglich trennen um den SPAß zu erhöhen da die meisten der Hardtail Fahrer an Treppenspots einfach keinen Spaß haben und was die freerider an irgendwelchen banks etc. wollen ist ja wohl auch keine frage.
Ich würde es zwar auch ganz cool finden wenn wir ueber 100 Leute werden wuerden allerdings halte ich dieses Vorhaben eher fuer nebensächlich denn die suche nach Spots an denen ueber 100 Leute fahren koennen halte ich für äusserst schwierig da ziemlich viele verschiedene Fahrer auch einige verschiedene fahrstile vertreten dürften..
Und @ michl 1. habe ich mich nicht vertippt 2. habe ich um mir Zeit und Mühe zu sparen lediglich die Großschreibung weggelassen da man den Text mindestens genausogut lesen kann und 3. hast du in deinem Beitrag nichts relevantes zu der session geschrieben... ride on
und @ allegemeine Freeride befürworter: wo liegt denn fuer euch das problem die sessions zu trennen?
Denn wie mir aufgefallen ist ist der andrang eurer dicken freeride session nicht so groß gewesen. Oder täusche ich mich? (kann natürlich auch am wetter liegen) naja ride on...

Mfg Hyp3r


----------



## airri.de (19. März 2006)

Moin Moin,
auch wenn das Wetter heute in Blankenese nicht wirklich gut war, hatten wir paar Biker das Beste daraus gemacht. Ich freue mich auf jedem Fall auf die nächste SS in HH und hoffe dass das Wetter viel wärmer sein wird und das wir alle gemeinsam die City rocken werden.

Bis dann
Gunnar


----------



## Michel.M. (19. März 2006)

joooaaa Blankenese war schon ganz cool.
Als dann die ersten weg waren sind die übrigen noch an der Elbe langefahren und haben da nach Treppen ausschau gehalten und das war auch sehr geil.
@Hyp3r is ja wieder gut!!!!!!


----------



## <<fixstern>> (19. März 2006)

nur mal so nebenbei: Streetsession... Es heißt Streetsession... nicht Downhill-, freeride- oder CrossCountrysession... Daher ist Zweifel an einer DHFRXC-Session berechtigt... Ihr könnt ja machen was ihr wollt, aber der Thread ist nunmal auf street bezogen...
Und war es nicht der Michel, der sich GEGEN Treppen geäußert hat ("Treppen nie, DH jederzeit" oder wie war das) Wenn du DH fährst wo willste dann in HH Fahren ?


----------



## Michel.M. (19. März 2006)

Treppengaps springe ich nicht. aber LANGE TREPPEN runter fahren is was ganz anderes ohhhhman


----------



## Serviceecke (19. März 2006)

Nächste Session wird echt lustich ist die jetzt eigenltich schon genau festgelegt ??

Bike+Driver= SPAß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (19. März 2006)

Treppen runterFAHREN mit 270 mm ?


----------



## bennööööt (19. März 2006)

gott leute jetzt chillt doch mal,es ist doch ********gal was wir fahren,hauptsache wir haben alle unseren spaß,aber dsen werden wir mit  sicherheit nicht haben wenn sich hier immer alle gegenseitig ans bein pissen...

zu der session:  war eigentlich bis auf das wetter.lustig waren allerdings die leute auf den treppen die aus dem staunen nicht meh4r rausgekommen sind,und sich sogar ganz frech in den weg gestellt haben,nä michel? *g*  .
die fahrt richtung altona war n bisschen anstrengend wegen den schneematsch und so...aber im großen und ganzen war es ein gelungener tag.
bis auf das mir und sandro gedroht wurde aufs maul zu bekommen *g*  einmal inner bahn von so ner alten deren knacker und dann noch später in norderstedt mitte an der bahn wo sandro und ich später noch zu 2t treppen gefahren sind .  


Mfg.   Bennet


----------



## simmons1984 (19. März 2006)

ich fands auch ganz lustig trotz des wetters und peace an alle macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig kümmert euch lieber um die fußgänger, ha ha!!! naechstes mal wieder street oder was ?


----------



## Hyp3r (19. März 2006)

ja


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (20. März 2006)

Ja, was soll ich sagen... Blankenese war echt witzig... 
@simmons..: du bist doch auch streeter.. und wir hatten trotzdem spass gestern!! 
ein downhill event á la flensburg downstairs wäre noch lustig.. aber ich kann mir fast denken, was die anwohner dazu sagen. obwohl, es wäre nur 1mal im jahr.. und es würde $$$ GELD $$$ bringen!!  

naja, bin nächste session auch dabei, egal wo wir fahren!!!  

gruß
Phil


----------



## bennööööt (20. März 2006)

naja,denen in blankeneese is das geld doch eh ladde soviel wie die da teils von haben^^


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (20. März 2006)

man hat NIE genug Geld!!!!


----------



## bennööööt (20. März 2006)

hehe,da haben wir am sonntag noch drüber geredet am dönermann,SCHEICHE haben genug geld....


----------



## sandro (20. März 2006)

hehe heut is frühlingsanfang und siehe da seit gestern schmilzt der schnee schon ein wenig und im fernsehen ham die gesagt das es nächste woche sonnenschein geben soll 
@hyper ehm kannst du mir mal sagen was man sonst in der stadt so für sachen machen kann, außer treppen fahren oder springen? weil mir fällt da grad nichts ein. bei mir und bei den meisten anderen fully fahrern ist es so das wir uns die bikes nicht gekauft haben um damit treppen zu fahren. wir fahren damit hauptsächlich im wald oder auf der dh strecke oder sonst wo. In der stadt fahren wir nur wenn street oder eine andere session dort stadtfindet. nur weil es auch mal ganz lustig ist. es ist aber keineswegs der hauptgrund. so wollen wir uns jetzt wieder ,,vertragen" oder wollen wir uns jetzt für immer streiten???   
  =   /   =   las uns doch einfach damit aufhören


----------



## Hyp3r (20. März 2006)

Das hat mit streiten doch ga nix zu tun...
Ich bin nur der meinung das, wie du schon oben gesagt hast, man getrost auf ruecksicht auf leute verzichten kann, die an sich eh ein ganz anderes millieu fahren. (was die spotwahl anbelangt) 
Und um solche^^ sinnlosen disskusionen zu vermeiden denke ich kann man einfach die sessions teilen oder ihr gebt euch halt mit streetspots zufrieden...
Fuer echten street bei der nächsten session!

mfg hyp3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (21. März 2006)

hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ? du willst keine leute mit fullys beim street dabei haben? dann wird diese session es doch nie schaffen über 100 leute^^....
ausserdem is es doch egal ob fully oder hardtail...hauptsache wir haben unseren  spaß...
nur das problem is das viele nicht die nmöglichkeit haben so weit zu reisen...sei es vom geld oder von der zeit... und man hat doch erst recht wenig spaß wenn die session geteilt wird,das hieße dann ja das die hamburg freeriders nicht mit phil zusammen fahren sollten nur weil er ein hardtail hat?!
naja,mir is das langsam auch ladde,denn es ist vollkommen sinnlos hier weiterzuschreiben....

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## Hyp3r (21. März 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> kann man einfach die sessions teilen oder ihr gebt euch halt mit streetspots zufrieden...
> Fuer echten street bei der nächsten session!
> 
> mfg hyp3r




Lese kompetenz nennt sich das


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (21. März 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Lese kompetenz nennt sich das


gleiches gilt ja dann wohl auch für die streeter, oder nicht?!?!?! verstehe nicht, wieso man nicht alles unter ein dach bringen kann..   was ist mit den leuten die sich einfach gerne die action anschauen?? naja, ich kann mit einer mischung aus spots für beide richtungen sehr gut leben!! filmchen machen kann an beiden locations!!  

und riden auch!! ich bin da nicht so mädchenhaft zickig!! hauptsache ich habe dabei spass!!

ps.: 1. fehler gefunden!!! du fährst lt. beschreibung 24" (also kein MTB???, weil hat ja 26") 

Phil


----------



## sandro (21. März 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> man getrost auf ruecksicht auf leute verzichten kann, die an sich eh ein ganz anderes millieu fahren. (was die spotwahl anbelangt)


das versteh ich jetzt nicht, nochmal in richtigem deutsch bitte.
du meinst also es wär vielleicht am besten ein extra fred zu öffnen der für freerider und dhler ist.somit können alle selber entscheiden wo sie hinwollen. ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen streetspots find sie eigentlich sehr lustig. aber aus irendeim grund sind wir dort ja nicht erwünscht. 
außerdem hat kein streeter sich gemeldet als wir das mit blankennese beschloßen haben. ich denke das von den sowieso keiner gekommen wär auch wenn die session in der innenstadt stadtgefunden hätte (wegen dem wetter)
sollen wir jetzt ein extra fred aufmachen oder versteh ich jetzt alles falsch?is sowieso total verwirrend hier.


----------



## bennööööt (21. März 2006)

naja,eigentlich kann man es doch machen wie man will,irgendwer hat immer was zu beklagen oder mekkern,sei es die fr und dhler die beim streeten n bissl im weg stehen oder sei es die streeter die kein treppenj dh fahren wollen^^

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## Hyp3r (21. März 2006)

Also um mal eins klarzustellen habe ich rein gar nix gegen dhler oder frer Nur kommt man (bei der 2ten session) mal an nem derbst korekten streetspot an muessen die fullyfahrer sofort wegfahren zu irgendeinem berg (kp) und ihr erzählt hier einen von alle zusammen 100er grenze blabla da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht... Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn irgendwelche leute mal ne treppe fahren aber seine spots nach treppen auszurichten und nach treppen ausschau zu halten finde ich auch bisschen uebertrieben.
Ich wollte auch nicht sagen das ihr mal nicht kommen sollt doch lässt sich ja nicht von der hand weisen das so eine große menge recht viele interessen gebiete vertreten wird und daher denke ich muessten sich die fr und dhler sich damit zufrieden geben entweder eine eigene session zu machen oder sich halt mit den streetspots zufrieden zugeben....

Vielen Dank fuer die aufmerksamkeit...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (21. März 2006)

naja,okay,dann lass uns nun diese diskusion beenden und frieden schließen wie sandro schon gesagt hat...
es brigt doch eh nix...

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## Serviceecke (21. März 2006)

Hey

Lasst uns lieber planen wann denn die nächste session stattfinden könnte!
wetter wird ja immer besser 


ich freu mich auf Vorschläge

MfG WandsbekRiders


----------



## Darkmetal (21. März 2006)

Was ich mich frage ist was Hyp3r so gegen FR und DH hat... was ist daran so schlimm in ner session ein paar FR oder DH-spots anzufahren....
so schlimm ist das bestimmt wiederrum auch nicht.....
Und ich glaub nicht das du also du diesen thread erÃ¶ffnet hast... wirklich der meinung warst das alles so ablaufen wird wie du es dir vorgestellt hast...
Und nochmal auf einer deiner Kommentare zurÃ¼ck zu kommen... wieso kaufst du dir ein Fahrrad mit 2 RÃDERN fÃ¼r ca.1000â¬ und fÃ¤hrst dann die meiste zeit nur auf dem hinteren rad?... 
sei bitte nicht bÃ¶se dass ich diesen post geschrieben hab aber ich bin der meinung, dass es nicht wirklich so schlimm ist wÃ¤hrend der session auch mal n paar andere spots anzufahren.... kannst du halt dann ne pause machen fÃ¼r 10 min....

23.4.  oder 16.4.????

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (21. März 2006)

Ist doch echt so, dass die DHler und Freeriderdie streetspots nich mögen und dann abhauen und woanders fahren gehen...  da kann man die session doch gleich trennen.. hier geht es um spaß am biken und nich um ne dumme imaginäre grenze die durchbrochen werden muss um den spaß zu erhöhen... Ist schwachsinn, weil die meisten leute anderen gegenüber sowieso nich den mund aufbekommen... und der Thread heißt immer noch streetsession, also wenn ihr euch über dieses thema hinaus zu einer DH-FR-session trefen wollt könnt ihr das ja in nem anderen thread bequatschen, das gehört hier einfach nicht her...


----------



## Hyp3r (21. März 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Also um mal eins klarzustellen habe ich rein gar nix gegen dhler oder frer


ich habe NICHTS gegen dh und fr.... zum 3 ten mal

und zweitens:

Ich fahre nur auf dem hinteren rad aha... ok
Also wenn du abubakas und fufanus als auf dem hinterrad fahren ansiehst dann ok aber bitte... Willst du mich provozieren oder was ist jetzt hier los ich will einfach nur fahrradfahren und meine zeit nicht damit verschwenden nen berg auf nem kinderspielplatz runterzubrettern... ride on peace out


----------



## seth gecko (21. März 2006)

"Und ich glaub nicht das du also du diesen thread eröffnet hast... wirklich der meinung warst das alles so ablaufen wird wie du es dir vorgestellt hast..."
was laberst du eigetnlich???
hyp3r hat nun mal recht..


----------



## bennööööt (21. März 2006)

was heisst denn hier berg mit kinderspielplatz?!


----------



## Hyp3r (21. März 2006)

Ich wollte euch damit nicht verarschen denn ein spot denn wir angelaufen haben nach der halfpipe war ein berg neben einem kinderspielplatz woraufhin ein nicht-deutscher  mitbürger die polizei eingeschaltet hat da er die sicherheit von sich und seinem kind in gefahr gesehen hat...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (21. März 2006)

mh,ja doch jetz wo du es sagst erinnere ich mich,aber das mit der polizei war doch einmal auf der reeperbahn und dann danacher erst kurz vor schluss an den landungsbrücken glaube ich,da wo eingie über die plakatkicker gesprungen sind...

Mfg. Bennet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (21. März 2006)

hm doch der hat die b.ulln gerufen doch die kamen wohl zu spät denk ich mal...

ride on hyp3r


----------



## <<fixstern>> (21. März 2006)

berge runterfahren hat nun mal echt nix mit street zu tun   Oo


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. März 2006)

*WAS IST DENN HIER LOS???*  

also,
1. @all streeter: viele eurer tricks fand ich schon immer extrem GEIL!!!  
2. die videos, die ich von der 1. Session gemacht habe, wollten "streeter" und "nicht-streeter" gleichermassen haben!!  
3. Ich glaub ich bin hier auf nem Kinderspielplatz!!! die ganze diskussion is doch wohl der blanke hohn!! es gibt sicher leute, die etwas anderes von der session erwartet hatten, aber man hat nun mal versucht, alle zufrieden zustellen. es ist nun mal so, dass es in hamburg nun mal keine berge gibt!!! also, wer nicht bereit ist über seinen eigenen schatten zu springen und kompromisse mit den location nicht eingehen will muss halt künftig fern bleiben!! an einem spot an dem ich nicht so viel machen kann, filme ich halt oder unterhalte mich mit mtb-kollegen.. danach geht es zum nächsten spot, da kann man sicher mehr machen!!

also, reisst euch mal am riemen und hört endlich mit dieser mu***i haften, kindergarten diskussion auf!! Sonst heult zum schluss noch einer...  

Gruss
Phil


----------



## sandro (22. März 2006)

oohh man ich hätte echt meine klappe halten sollen.wolte eigentlich nicht das das jetzt hier zu einer riesen diskusion zwischen FRrn, DHlern und streetern wird. sorry. ich denke es wird in zukunf eine streetsession und eine freeridesession geben.


----------



## richi001 (22. März 2006)

so also nochmal: wann wollen wir die nächste session starten? ob ihr eine zweiteilung macht oder nicht ist mir egal.


----------



## Darkmetal (22. März 2006)

die teilung ist schon geschehen nur so als info für alle FR DH Leute und alle anderen die es vll wissen wollen.... Streeter sind natürlich eingeladen

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## Serviceecke (22. März 2006)

LoL


----------



## Serviceecke (22. März 2006)

Ich bin fürn 16.4 und schlage als Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit Kunstahalle um 12.30 vor 


MfG einer der WandsbekRiders

Ps: HP geht bald on


----------



## Darkmetal (22. März 2006)

@ Jan
HP geht bald on wenn wir mal endlich mal richtig drüber labbern mensch....
Profil usw....
erst dann kann ich weiter machen... sonst ist das ja schon fast fertig


Zum nächsten Treffen komm ich auch und ich möchte hier nochmal erwähnen das ich zu keiner Bikergruppe gehören.... Ich bin in hinsicht zu solchen Geschichten neutral....

MfG
Darkmetal


----------



## püppi-bikes (22. März 2006)

zieht euch doch nen ROCK an  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

egal, wie man es organisieren möchte und kann,
bei so einer anzahl von bikern , kann es nicht jedem gleich gefallen.
der eine mag lieber dies , als der andere.
man kann die session doch auch nutzen um neue kontakte zu knöpfen, dann kann man sich auch noch ausser der reihe mal treffen, wo dann nur ne kleine gruppe ihren spass hat, das kriegen andere doch auch hin und fahren dann nicht nur einmal im monat wenn session time ist. 
seit wann exestiert die session ???? jetzt kommt die frage, seit wann fahrt ihr DH,FR oder Street............! oder stehen eure räder nur zur deko im zimmer und holt sie zu besonderen anlässen raus ????

es wird doch wohl möglich sein, bei ner session ( die nicht allzu häufig stattfindet ) mal ein wenig FLEXIBEL UND ANPASSUNGSFÄHIG zu sein.


habt doch einfach mal spass an der sache und zieht euch nicht runter, mit     " ja der hat aber gesagt" und " ja der hat aber so geantwortet "

Keep on Riding and have FUN   !   "HARMONIE" ist das magische Wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. März 2006)

Darkmetal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jan
> HP geht bald on wenn wir mal endlich mal richtig drüber labbern mensch....
> Profil usw....
> erst dann kann ich weiter machen... sonst ist das ja schon fast fertig
> ...


Ich schliesse mich der meinung von darkmetal und püppi-bikes an!! ich bin bei der nächsten streetsession auch dabei, wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann! freue mich auch schon wieder drauf!!! die gesichter von den leuten, wenn sie die menschen menge sehen, ist der hammer!!!

also, ich muss jetzt noch meinen bock polieren, für die nächste streetsession!! damit der auch ordentlich glänzt!!!  

Phil


----------



## Hyp3r (22. März 2006)

ist der 16.4 ein sonntag?
wenn ja dann ist der tag als streetsession festgelegt.
Um sinnloses herumgestehe zu vermeiden könnte man ja jetzt schonmal die spots anchecken oder nicht?
schlag mal diese geilen banks neben dem basketballfeld vor...

ride on
 hyp3r


----------



## sandro (23. März 2006)

wie ist das denn jetzt, sind fullyfahrer unerwünscht wenn sie nur rumstehen oder darf man trotzdem nochkommen. fänds nämlich schade wenn das so sein würde da die session mir immer viel spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Hyp3r (23. März 2006)

klar dürft ihr kommen....
was ne frage...
nur muesst ihr dann halt in kauf nehmen das wir keine FR spots anlaufen...

rode in.... hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (23. März 2006)

damit hätte ich kein problem 


Mfg. Bennet


----------



## sandro (23. März 2006)

ich auch nicht. ich find es eigentlich auch mal ganz witzig. welche spots wollt ihr denn anfahren?


----------



## Hyp3r (23. März 2006)

Muessen wir dieses mal besser planen um sinnloses rumgestehe zu vermeiden...
evtl. kann ich auch mal wieder robbie als fuehrer (  nicht falsch verstehen ) angagieren der kennt sich aus mit rumkommandieren (bundi).

mfg hyp3r


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. März 2006)

also, wenn ihr einen "führer" sucht... ich bin österreicher!!!  
spass beiseite!!!

also, aus sicht der cam, kam der treppengap am CCH echt gut an!!


----------



## Serviceecke (23. März 2006)

Ich fand die Palmen auch noch ganz schick !! 
Wie siehts noch so mit Rathaus Markt aus ?? 

MfG Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. März 2006)

hier noch n video von der 1. streetsession.. die anderen bekomme ich irgendwie nciht mehr hochgeldaden...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/234352/cat/8984


----------



## <<fixstern>> (23. März 2006)

LOOOL      
Rathausmarkt ich lach mich kaputt... was werden wohl unsere grünen (oder mittlerweile blauen) Freunde sagen, wenn knapp 70 mann auf dem Rathausmarkt rumstehen    
Insbesondere, weil genau da IMMER welche vertreten sind ^^  Gute SpotauswahL  

aLso wenns diesesmal so ungeplant ist wie die Male zuvor, gehe ich alleine biken... kein bock wieder so eine Tour mit 100 mann zu fahren...


----------



## Serviceecke (26. März 2006)

Moin Leute !

Also der 16.4  
Treffen wieder Kunsthalle um 12.30 ?
Ich werde da sein 

Freu mich bis denne Serviceecke


----------



## Serviceecke (26. März 2006)

Die Uhrzeit muss auch mal umgestellt werden  
Wir haben ja "Sommerzeit"


----------



## Serviceecke (27. März 2006)

Moin !

Ich wollte nochmal sagen das der 16.4 an Ostern ist, ich hoff aber trotzdem mal das viele kommen    


MfG Serviceecke


----------



## Michel.M. (27. März 2006)

zu Ostern ne streetsession ich glaub da sind wir mal aus Hamburg raus.
Oder Sandro???? versuchen wirs mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (27. März 2006)

ja auf jeden fall. vielleicht male oder harz oder klein nordende oder... naja mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein. vielleicht auch ein bikepark ich weiß aber nicht ob überhaupt schon welche aufhaben.ma gucken meld mich nochma wenn ich noch was gutes gefunden hab.


----------



## Felix89 (27. März 2006)

ich hätte in den osterferien richtig bock in den racepark zu fahren, aber nicht mitm zug


----------



## DirtMTB (29. März 2006)

Abend an alle!!!

Ich würde mich auch gern mal anschließen....
Mal ne Frage im vorwege; sind bei euch auch Anfänger eingeladen die nen paar Tricks lernen wollen oder nur solche dies schon können???

Was ich so gesehen hab im Forum.....hut ab!!! 
Das könnt ja klatt peinlich werden wenn man grad mal nen "falschen Hasen" hinbekommt 

Gruß Dirt


----------



## püppi-bikes (30. März 2006)

@DirtMTB

es sind alle herzlichst willkommen, 
das AUSGRENZEN haben wir grad hinter uns gebracht 

dann bis ostern,
wirst schon auf deine kosten kommen


----------



## Darkmetal (2. April 2006)

@Hyp3r
Wie gehts deinem Kollegen wart ihr noch im KH?
Hoffentlich gehts ihm besser sah schon heftig aus....
Wünsch ihm gute Besserung

MfG

Darkmetal


----------



## Sparkie (2. April 2006)

Moin Leutz,

Wieso können wir keine Session mal am Samstag machen ?! denn hat man noch einen Tag zum erhollen da ich die letzten male sehr kaputt war und am Montag darauf nichts richtig auf die reihe bekomme habe ( Schulisch )

Davon ab wir erstmal Ferien haben. Nein ich meine nach den Ferien.


----------



## Serviceecke (2. April 2006)

Man Könnte die am Samstag machen doch dann ist die Innenstadt so voll


----------



## Darkmetal (2. April 2006)

Sowas stand schon zur diskussion aber prinzipiell gehts darum dass samstags nicht so viele leute können


----------



## püppi-bikes (2. April 2006)

es gibt auch ein paar rider die samstags arbeiten müssen,
wo willst du denn samstags ne session machen , wenn du nur von einkaufswütigen passanten umgeben bist.bei der gruppen anzahl wohl fast unmöglich das durch zuziehen, stell dir nur mal vor was die rennleitung dazu sagen würde.


----------



## Sparkie (3. April 2006)

Ok hab auch viel zu spät nachgedacht das die InnenStadt voll sein könnte... hehehe Währe auch mal eine herrausforderung für die Polizei uns in der Masse zuverfolgen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (4. April 2006)

Welchen Kollegen meinst du Darkmetal?
Bei ipunkt der 540 unfall?

naja bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zur session kommen kann wegen oster und so...

bis denne hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (5. April 2006)

wer will eigentlich die nächste session anführen?


----------



## Darkmetal (5. April 2006)

jap bei i-punkt.... gehts ihm schon besser?

MfG
Nel


----------



## nigglstyle (6. April 2006)

Moinsen 

wie wäre es als spot mit dem waseberg bzw daneben ist son bischen trail oder am falkenstein die wanderwege durch den wald...prob ist villt nur dass ganze sehr weit von der statd weg ist (blankenese)

gute nacht


----------



## püppi-bikes (10. April 2006)

moin,moin

hat sich jemand schon gedanken gemacht welche spots angefahren werden können am sonntag ??? reeperbahn wird wohl ziemlich eng,die sollte gemieden werden, weil letzter domtag ist und da gibt es dann wieder zoff mit der rennleitung.
wenn keine vorschläge kommen, soll sich hinterher keiner beschweren wegen rumstehen und löcher in den zaun starren und so. wer macht freiwillig den " führer "  
hoffe das wetter spielt mit.


----------



## jannetitus (12. April 2006)

also am 16.4 ok nur kann mir noch ma jemand erkären wo und wann weil ich hier nicht ganz durchblicke^^   schon ma danke titus


----------



## bennööööt (15. April 2006)

also ich würde vorschlagen das man sich an der Kunsthalle am hbf so ca. gegen 13:00h trifft...und die session dauert bis es dunkel wird...danach kann man ja noch gemeinsam das osterfeuer am elbstrand im TREPPENVIERTEL ansteuern 

mfg. Bennet

edit: ich merk grad...Osterfeuer is heute^^


----------



## <<fixstern>> (15. April 2006)

kommt überhaupt noch jemand ??


----------



## <<fixstern>> (15. April 2006)

aLso ich würde, wenn noch andere kommen und die spots festgelegt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (15. April 2006)

kp,also so wie sich das hier anhört is tote hose bei den streetern^^


----------



## Darkmetal (15. April 2006)

Es machen grad alle Urlaub 
Ich werde morgen leider auch nicht kommen können...
Wie wärs mit verschieben bis wieder mehr los ist?
Das Wetter morgen ist auch nicht grad das wahre...


			
				Wetter.de schrieb:
			
		

> NIEDERSCHLAG
> Menge         3 - 5 l/qm
> Risiko         64 %
> Luftfeuchtigkeit         87 %


Am besten wäre es wenn sich alle nochmal melden würden die mitkommen... aber ich glaub nicht dass das alle machen....

Naja meldet euch mal um zu entscheiden ob die Session morgen stattfinden soll

Mfg / Frohe Ostern

Nel


----------



## <<fixstern>> (15. April 2006)

hmm also ich komm auf jeden fall mal zum treffpunkt, weil ich mich da sowieso mit nem kumpel zum biken treffe... ob da nun welceh sind oder nicht - mir egal


----------



## Stolem (15. April 2006)

ich dreh hier noch durch!... ich habs grad mit meiner mutter abgesprochen (da sie morgen sowieso nach hh fährt) das ich mitkomme und gegen 13.00 uhr bei der Kunsthalle bin. Ist morgen dann jmd dort oder kann ich dann allein durch hamburg fahren? bis jetzt war ich dort noch nie biken ... 

wär gut wenn leute dort wärn. ich hätt auch bock auf dirt, fr oder sonstwas is mir latten hauptsache biken. ich könnt aber nur zur kunsthalle gebracht werden. von daaus müsst ich dann weiter finden ..

mfg


----------



## <<fixstern>> (16. April 2006)

wie gesagt ich komme und auch noch ein paar leute mit mir....


----------



## John Rico (16. April 2006)

Ich kann zwar nix  , aber vorbeikommen werde ich auch, wenn es nicht regnen sollte. 


Habe ich das jetzt richtig mitgekriegt: 13.00 Uhr Kunsthalle?


CU
JR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (16. April 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zwar nix  , aber vorbeikommen werde ich auch, wenn es nicht regnen sollte.
> 
> 
> Habe ich das jetzt richtig mitgekriegt: 13.00 Uhr Kunsthalle?
> ...


Hast Du die Liga gewechselt?!?


----------



## Sir G (16. April 2006)

@ kiddykorn

Nicht nur er  ... komme dann auch mal vorbei, kann aber nicht viel mehr, wie John Rico


----------



## John Rico (16. April 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, wie's bei euch aussieht, aber bei mir in Harburg regnets, die Webcam in der City zeigt nur Regentropfen und das Regenradar sieht auch nicht wirklich beruhigend aus.


Wenn sich hier nicht noch viele melden, die trotzdem kommen, werde ich mich mal wieder ausklinken.
Sich wg. Unfähigkeit auf die Schn... zu legen, ist eines, aber wg. Regen und nassen / glatten Flächen was ganz anderes...


----------



## püppi-bikes (16. April 2006)

:kotz: das wetter ist ja echt bescheiden ................!
werd wohl gegen 12:30 mit nem kollegen an der kunsthalle sein, wetter soll sich ja angeblich im laufe des tages etwas auflockern.


----------



## Sir G (16. April 2006)

tjaa... das wetter ist... naja...  und in den nächsten stunden keine besserung in sicht. das heisst dann wohl, das ich raus bin.


----------



## <<fixstern>> (16. April 2006)

Ins wasser gefallen... ich komm nicht
session muss wohl verschoben werden...war ja sowieso bLöd, dass wegen Ostern nur so wenige zugesagt haben...


----------



## Stolem (16. April 2006)

ja ich bin auch nich da ... nächstes mal

mfg


----------



## Serviceecke (16. April 2006)

ich auch nich


----------



## simmons1984 (16. April 2006)

hab gehört, nächste woche soll der frühling endgültig kommen und gutes wetter am start haben


----------



## Darkmetal (17. April 2006)

und wie is's gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## püppi-bikes (19. April 2006)

anscheinend nicht so dolle,
wetter hat wohl viele abgehalten, mich auch =(
konnte ja keiner ahnen das es gegen spät nachmittag doch noch einigermaßen schön wurde.
schade, hoffe das die nächste session nicht wieder unter dem shiet wetter leidet und dann auch wieder viele dran teilnehmen.
lasst uns die nächste etwas kurzfristiger planen, wetterabhängig  !!

nächsten sonntag, wenn wetter gut, FR in langenhorn am mülli,
infos auf FR session


----------



## <<fixstern>> (23. April 2006)

wann ist das näxte mal ?


----------



## bennööööt (23. April 2006)

dann bin ich ja mal dafür das es nächste woche am sonntag is,oder?


----------



## Sparkie (25. April 2006)

Moin Leute, ich hab da ein paar Termine im Mai. 7.5.2006, 14.5.2006, 21.5.2006, 28.5.2006.... also einigt euch für ein Termin.

ps. ich währe für 14.5.2006 um 13Uhr an der Kunsthalle

mfg Sparkie


----------



## bennööööt (25. April 2006)

ich wäre ja mal für den 7.5.2006


----------



## Serviceecke (25. April 2006)

ich wär ja für den nicht aufgeführten 30 april, weil das wetter zur zeit echt der hammer ist


----------



## simmons1984 (25. April 2006)

recht hat er


----------



## bennööööt (25. April 2006)

*zustimm*


----------



## Hyp3r (26. April 2006)

*ALARM ALARM*
Ich finde das wir ma ne derbe dicke streetsession machen sollten wenn das wetter so richtig bombe ist....
Nur sagt mal kennt sich vielleicht wer mit versammlungsfreiheit und so aus wie das is wenn man einfach so ne versammlung mit uebelst vielen Leuten macht...
Vielen Dank..
Ach ja und bevor die nächsten termine eingehen werden spots geplant sonst geht gar nichts....
Also immer fleissig Spots (ausschliesslich mit foto posten) und rechtliche informationen zu so einer streetsession posten...

MfG hyp3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (26. April 2006)

du hasts ins leben gerufen, also machs doch selber


----------



## superman freek (26. April 2006)

wer hat bock im dreck  zu fahren am 28.05 06 mb. in hamburg bergsteht? hey addy für msn.  [email protected]


----------



## Hyp3r (26. April 2006)

NEIN da fährt keiner im dreck der spot is geheim...


----------



## bennööööt (27. April 2006)

wie denn,was denn?`eingeheimer spot den niemand kennen soll???


----------



## seth gecko (27. April 2006)

supeman freek was bist du denn für einer?? spot isn bisschen klein für so viele ne?? irgendwie kein gehirn oder so?? ausserdem wird bergstedt so geschrieben..


----------



## bennööööt (27. April 2006)

ist es nicht verdammt ******* egal wie "bergsted" geschrieben wird ^^  ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seth gecko (27. April 2006)

nö!


----------



## bennööööt (27. April 2006)

dann schreibs auch gefälligst richtig^^


----------



## superman freek (27. April 2006)

kann vor kommen


----------



## bennööööt (27. April 2006)

ja nee is klar


----------



## Andreas5000 (27. April 2006)

So nun fahrt euch ma wieder runter ist doch alles egal! Und kommt mal wieder zum Thema zurück!
Wird es denn überhaupt nochmal ne Session geben?
Irgenwie sind hier in diesem Fred kaum noch Kommentare die sinnvoll sind!
Die erste wa ja echt fett! Die zweite fand ich schon leicht verplant! Die dritte falls man das überhaupt so nennen kann war ja Teilnehmer technisch total daneben! Die vierte ist ja ins Wasser gefallen! Und ich find es sieht nicht so aus das ein Intresse an einer fünften besteht!
Ich lass mich zwar gerne eines besseren belehren!
Wenns wieder mal ne große Session gibt bin ich auf jeden dabei!

 cheers


----------



## <<fixstern>> (27. April 2006)

ich fands genau andersherum... erste so naja, weil alle nur rumstanden.. und bei der zweiten gefiel mir das schon besser...
ich hätte auchmal wieder lust, aber nur mit guter spotplanung....
Und @ Superman-freak hör auf hier überall diese shice zu verbreiten... Am Dirtspot hängen schon genug leute rum, die da nix zu suchen haben und alles voll müllen und kicker zerstören.. Also lass es einfach bleiben... DU hast den spot nicht gebaut... ich zwar auch nicht, aber ich weiß von denen die es haben, das es ein secret spot ist und auch bleiben soll... Punkt!


----------



## seth gecko (27. April 2006)

RICHTIG twitch! wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach ma die fresse halten!


----------



## bennööööt (28. April 2006)

oh man,wenn ihr weiter so macht wird das doch nie was mit der session,aber ich denke so wie die anzahl der leute ist die hier reinschreiben bezüglich session wird  
es eh nicht mehr als 20 teilnehmer haben^^


----------



## jannetitus (28. April 2006)

ja egal hauptsache biken und dabei seinen spaß haben ich komme extra aus spo zu euch runter mitm bike im zug also was is wann is die nächste session?


----------



## superman freek (28. April 2006)

jo sry mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. April 2006)

Wenn ihr euch alle mal wieder einkriegt und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema kommt, wird's vielleicht auch wieder was mit der Session.


Aber bei dem "Kindergeburtstag" hier müßt ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn keiner mehr postet, der einfach nur biken und Spaß haben will ...
(Nicht persönlich nehmen  )


Gruß
Sven


----------



## <<fixstern>> (29. April 2006)

Was dreht ihr denn alle so am rad ?? Wieso "einkriegen" ?? ist doch alles ok.. ich habe den wohl etwas verwirrten superman-freek doch ganz gesittet zurechtgewiesen... Und ich denke die von mir genannten argumente, siehe meinen letzten Beitrag, sind alle nachzuvollziehen und korrekt.
Das Seth hier ankommt, vonwegen kein gehirn usw. ist wohl schon etwas übertrieben und nicht ganz berechtigt...  aber andererseits ist das hier der Streetsession Thread... Und Superman-Freek hat hier null Plan und will gleich n ganz dickes ding an nem geheimen dirtspot veranstalten... Da muss man ihn zurechtweisen, ganz klar... Das hat überhaupt NICHTS mit der Streetsession, oder mit intoleranz und Leute-anmucken zu tun !!! 

Und zur Streetsession:

Ich wäre für möglichst bald... aLso so in 2 wochen oder so...
UND SPOTPLANUNG:
meine Vorschläge:
- Michel
- Maggelanterassen
- Palmen (die dies kenen, wissen was ich meine, da waren wir bei den anderen sessions auch)
- Banks am Hafen 
-...

mehr fällt mir so spontan net ein...
Schreibt auch mal wo IHR hinwollt, sonst wird das nie was...
Und n Datum festlegen und dann bestätigen, wer kann und wer auch kommen will... und wettervorhersage.. 

das wars von mir


----------



## jannetitus (29. April 2006)

so is richtig!! also wann habt ihr zeit?


----------



## bennööööt (30. April 2006)

zum brückenbogen am haafen


----------



## püppi-bikes (2. Mai 2006)

kommt mal wieder auf den teppich zurück
immer dieses rum gejammere und rum gezicke, 
anscheinend merken es einige wohl nicht, wenn ihr unbedingt euch gegenseitig runtermachen oder ähnliches machen wollt, dann nutzt doch bitte mal die PRIVAT nachrichten, hier verliert man(n) voll den überblick wann überhaupt noch was stattfindet, weil vor lauter sch**sse jeder noch seinen senf dazu gibt.
um eventuelle daten für ne neue session zu lesen , muß man sich erstmal durch den ganzen haufen hier durchwühlen.
es wird kaum noch was reingeschrieben was alle interessiert, nämlich TERMINE UND SPOTS.
das muß sich ändern, ansonsten sehe ich , wie anscheinend auch einige andere hier,schwarz und jeder macht wieder sein eigenes ding.
DAS IST DOCH NICHT DAS WAS IHR WOLLT    ODER ................. 

@ diesem komischen kauz von SUPERMANN FREAK, nur kurz ein hinweis der nicht bös gemeint ist, aber den du dir in zukunft vielleicht mal zu herzen nehmen solltest, die übersetzung von STREET heisst STRASSE und nicht DRECK, dafür gibt es den FREERIDER FRED.......! sorry den musste ich noch loswerden.


HARMONIE IST DAS MAGISCHE WORT


----------



## <<fixstern>> (2. Mai 2006)

Was nervst du denn jetzt schon wieder.... Wie du sicherlich in den Beiträgen über dir lesen kannst, ist wieder alles klar und es geht wieder um die eigentliche Streetsession, OK ???

Anstatt hier was sinnloses zu posten, mach doch lieber n paar spot vorschläge... Ich sehe das nämlich eher so, dass keine session mehr zustande kommt, weil der ablauf so ungeplant ist... Also Denkt euch was aus, postet es, schlagt ein datum vor und sagt ob ihr kommt oder net...


----------



## püppi-bikes (4. Mai 2006)

@-=twitch=-

ich kenn mich in der city nicht aus, aber zwei hätte ich eventuell
CCH ( treppen und vorplatz )
blankenese
was wäre mit diesem sonntag 07.05, weil wetter grad so geil 
was ist mit den spots die du im album (fotos) hast, sieht interessant aus.
falls du jetzt nicht allzu genervt bist das ich was geschrieben habe, kannst du ja infos preisgeben


----------



## Hyp3r (5. Mai 2006)

Den Spot den du meinst ist auf einer schule in norderstedt... Der hausmeister wäre sicher nicht angetan von einer horde von 100 bikern die da seine schule auseinandernehmen...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (5. Mai 2006)

an der moorbeckschule?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seth gecko (6. Mai 2006)

das ist das schulzentrum..


----------



## Hyp3r (6. Mai 2006)

Ist auch derbe irrelevant wie das teil heisst, Fakt ist das der Hausmeister bestimmt nicht so viel von unserem ''kleinen'' Treffen halten wird.


----------



## <<fixstern>> (6. Mai 2006)

Fakt ist auch, dass die schule so ziemlich am aRRsch der hEIDE ist, und von der innenstadt mindestens eine dreivierelstunde entfernt ist... außerdem ist der spot nicht sooo toll und bestimmt nicht für über 50 mann ausgelegt ^^ 
Ich denke mal wir können die streetsession eh knicken, weil hier im thread ja gar nix mehr los ist


----------



## bennööööt (6. Mai 2006)

leider muss ich dir da recht geben


----------



## DirtMTB (6. Mai 2006)

Guten Abend!!!

Ich hoffe nicht, das es das war mit der Streetsession!!! Würde gern auch mal dabei sein und nen bischen was abgucken und lernen von euch...
Allein Tricks zu üben ist nen bischen müsig....(als Anfänger)

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll wenn man einfach mal nen festen Termin posten würde, denn werden sich bestimmt auch wieder welche melden....z.B. 14.05(nur ne Idee von einem der eigendlich hier nichts zu melden hat)

Gruß
Jan


----------



## <<fixstern>> (6. Mai 2006)

also ich würds auch schade finden wenn der thread so untergeht... 
ALSO 14.5.06 Wer kommt, wer nicht, wer will wohin und wer nicht ?? SPOTVORSCHLÄGE UND TERMIN BESTÄTIGUNG ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (7. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dabei!!!

Spot vorschläge kann ich nicht machen, weil ich noch nicht in der Stadt geradelt bin....

Man kann ja aus den vorigen Sessions die guten Spots anfahren??? Hörte sich interessant an....


----------



## airri.de (7. Mai 2006)

Wir werden am 14.5 dabei sein.

Der Norden Rockt!


----------



## Hyp3r (7. Mai 2006)

Ich wäre dafür mal einige spots auf bmx-hamburg.de abzuklappern...
checkt das mal...


----------



## <<fixstern>> (7. Mai 2006)

Du bist doch der führer...wenn du das sags, dann machen wir das...   aber vielleicht wirst du noch konkreter und suchst nen spot raus, der nich sooo weit weg ist


----------



## Hyp3r (7. Mai 2006)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob ich mich bei einer solchen streetsession als urheber strafbar mache?


----------



## <<fixstern>> (8. Mai 2006)

wenn ja, sachste halt, jemand hätte deinen account gehackt


----------



## John Rico (8. Mai 2006)

Warum solltest du???
Zum einen gehört die Versammlungsfreiheit zu unseren Grundrechten, zum anderen machst du nichts verbotenes, solange du keinen dazu anstiftest, z.B. auf verbotenem Gelände zu fahren. Dann müßte ja jede Verabredung zum biken illegal sein!


Nächstes WE hört sich übrigens gut an, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter auch so.
Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Gabel bis dahin nicht schlappmacht, nach meiner Tour gestern war da auf einmal Öl, wo keins sein sollte - nämlich außen  

Aber ich habe ja eh nichts besseres zu tun, als bei dem Wetter meine Gabel auseinanderzunehmen...  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## <<fixstern>> (10. Mai 2006)

OMG Leute kommt mal in die gänge oder soll das ne 10 mann session werden ?


----------



## bennööööt (10. Mai 2006)

wie wäre es denn wenn du dir mal an die eigene nase fasst und z.b. n par spots vorschlägst?! ^^  

ich bin ja mal für die kunsthalle und für die speicherstadt,da gibts doch noch n par nette sachen,und auf jedenfall sollten wir auch auf der reeperbahn halt machen


----------



## Serviceecke (10. Mai 2006)

kann leider nicht kommen ....... 
hab mir das Sprunggelenk und die Sehne bei I-Punkt gebrochen/gerissen
bei der nächsten, solange die nich in 6 Wochen ist, bin ich aber auf jeden fall  dabei  
man sieht sich

Grüße Serviceecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seth gecko (10. Mai 2006)

bennööööt schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es denn wenn du dir mal an die eigene nase fasst und z.b. n par spots vorschlägst?! ^^
> 
> ich bin ja mal für die kunsthalle und für die speicherstadt,da gibts doch noch n par nette sachen,und auf jedenfall sollten wir auch auf der reeperbahn halt machen



guck ma n bisschen höher und guck was twitch da geschrieben hat?!


----------



## <<fixstern>> (10. Mai 2006)

aber echt du nap... es ist Post 479...  Also wie wäres mal wenn du deine nase nicht in fremde ärsche steckst ?


----------



## sandro (10. Mai 2006)

wie wäre es mit dem bismarckdenkmal? is doch auch ganz lustig dort. aber ich weiß jetzt grad nicht mehr wie weit das vom hbf weg ist. aber soo weit is es schon nicht


----------



## bennööööt (10. Mai 2006)

das war doch glaub ich der erste spot bei der 2ten streetsession,oder?


----------



## <<fixstern>> (10. Mai 2006)

nö ist ncih weit... is so ca. beim dom bzw. auch nich weit von den Landungsbrücken... Frage ist nur, was ist da tolles ??


----------



## sandro (11. Mai 2006)

dort sind treppen. aber da wollt ihr dann ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht hin, weil das schon zu freeride lastig ist. naja muss ja auch nicht. war ja nur ein vorschlag. 
hab aber noch ein: speicherstadt
falls das nicht schon genannt wurde...
bis dann


----------



## <<fixstern>> (11. Mai 2006)

neenee, von mir aus können wir da schon hin, also ich hab da nix gegen, nur wusste ich halt nich, was es da gibt.... Und was genau meinst du in der speicherstadt ?


----------



## John Rico (11. Mai 2006)

Also steht Sonntag?

Werde zwar wohl mehr staunen als bestaunt werden  , aber dann mach ich Samstag nicht zu viel um fit zu sein ...


----------



## bennööööt (11. Mai 2006)

in der speichersatdt  am chilliclub z.b. da is n treppengab und ansonsten is es auch ganz nett da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandro (12. Mai 2006)

ja ok also sonntag um 12.30 anner kunsthalle oder was???


----------



## bennööööt (12. Mai 2006)

ok,solange es nicht in strömen regnet werde ich komme


----------



## John Rico (13. Mai 2006)

Sind wir dann nur zu dritt?  

Da kann man ja kaum noch von ner "Session" sprechen ...



Wär auch dabei, allerdings hoffe ich, dass die Resonanz hier noch etwas wächst!


----------



## Hyp3r (14. Mai 2006)

jo ick komm och.
twitsch och


----------



## John Rico (14. Mai 2006)

Moin!

So wie ich das sehe, sind wir nur ne handvoll ...
Und als einziger Noob euch zuzugucken und mir dabei (größtenteils) in der Nase zu bohren ist nicht so der Hit.

Bin daher raus, wenn mal wieder ein paar mehr (Anfänger) da sein sollten, bin ich dabei.


Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter, hier wird's plötzlich ganz schön dunkel...


----------



## <<fixstern>> (14. Mai 2006)

WAS SEID IHR DENN FÜR GAMMLER ???? Hyp3r und ich waren mit 2 anderen kollegen da.... wo wart ihr denn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyp3r (14. Mai 2006)

OMG man die nächste session wird hier dick und fett gepinnt...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## bennööööt (15. Mai 2006)

ob das noch was bringen wird?


----------



## Serviceecke (16. Mai 2006)

hoffen wir es mal  bin bei der nächsten session auf jeden fall dabei und bringe an die 5-10 leute mit

Serviceecke


----------



## <<fixstern>> (16. Mai 2006)

JA benöööt, wie du so schön gesagt hats erstmal an die eigene nase fassen... du hast dich hier angekündigt und dann kommste nich. Das ist doch auch shice... also trag du auch deinen teil dazu bei, dass nochmal ne session stattfindet, oder verzieh dich in den freeridesession thread....


----------



## bennööööt (16. Mai 2006)

-.- ich glaub ich weiss langsam woran es liegt das keiner mehr kommt


----------



## jannetitus (16. Mai 2006)

jup immer die ganzen gangsta battels hier das bervt ich will biken und mich nicht so wie sammy und Co. anmukken(nix gegen sammy)also ich schlage vor zt diesen jetzt diesen sonntag dann hat mein kumpel auch sein neues bike und dei welt  ist schön! also schlagt vor wo wir uns treffen und uhrzeit wäre auch nicht schlecht.
wäre gut wenn wir uns an irgend nem bahnhof treffen,sodass ich nicht durch  ganz hamburg city radeln muss also haut rein!


----------



## bennööööt (16. Mai 2006)

ich schlag mal 12  vor,kann aber nich kommen,bin zum freeriden in der schweiz ne woche 

aber trotzdem wünsch ich euch spaß und hoffe das auch mal wirklich welche wieder kommen,wär cool wenn wir die magische "100erter grenze" schaffen würden


----------



## <<fixstern>> (16. Mai 2006)

Leute, die einzigen die hier stress machen seid ihr, nur weil ihr nicht die geringste kritik abkönnt, bzw. einseht... Oder wie würdet ihr es finden, wenn sich (nur als Bsp.) hier 100 Leute zur streetsession "anmelden" und ihr dann so ziemlich alleine am treffpunkt wartet ??  Dann ergibt das alles auch keinen Sinn und ich kann von vornerein alleine biken gehen... Was gibt es an dieser Kritik nicht zu verstehen, das würde ich ganz gerne mal von euch beiden erfahren...  und jannetitus hat ja auch mal wieder voll den Plan, vonwegen HipHop Klischees... Es ist nicht korrekt den Vorwurf an die Musik zu machen, bzw. uns/  mich als kriminellen Jugendlichen abzustempeln, der die Botschaft der Musik falsch interpretiert... Ich halte mein Argument für sehr treffend und eigentlich, für die logich denkenden Menschen auch leicht nachvollziehbar...
Also denkt bitte bitte mal nach, bevor ihr sowas schreibt, denn solche Beiträge wie ihr sie schreibt, sind viel offensiver als meine kritik und bringen diesen thread 0 vorran...Außerdem möchte ich ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass samy deluxe wohl so ziemlich das gegenteil von aggro/bushido usw. ist Und, dass diese vorurteile ******* sind...
Und zu diesem Sonntag:
Ist wohl zu kurzfristig, muss, wie Hyp3r schon sagte dick angekündigt und gepinnt werden... !!!


----------



## Hyp3r (16. Mai 2006)

Also ich kann mich eigentlich twitch nur anschliessen...
Und bin der meinung das das nächste mal bei gutem wetter, guten Spots und einer lustigen Runde stattfinden sollte, um größtmöglichen spaß zu haben...
Also scheisst mal drauf ob jmd 80 oder 250mm federweg hat.
Also ich bin einfach für ne gute, weit im voraus geplante session!!!

mfg hyper


----------



## Andreas5000 (17. Mai 2006)

-=twitcH=- schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl zu kurzfristig, muss, wie Hyp3r schon sagte *dick angekündigt und gepinnt werden... !!!*



Ich glaube wirklich nicht das dass Intresse überhaupt noch groß ist sowas zu machen! Wer will den sowas auf Zwang machen? Letztendlich ist Dirt/Street doch auch nur eine Art des "Freeridens"! Und die betonung liegt auf Free! Vielleicht wenn man dem ganzen noch ne Chance geben soll dann solltet ihr viellecht mal überlegen das z.B. im Juli zu machen und dann gleich mit nem Spotplan und jemandem der die Führung übernimmt! Da könnte man sich dann evtl. ein bisschen was bei den Dirtflames abgucken! Das man nach der Session an einen Dirtspot fährt dann da noch grillt und sich das ein oder andere Bier gönnt! Aber wenn man sowas macht dann muss man auch richtig planen.

 cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (17. Mai 2006)

danke für deine großartigen tipps...das bringt uns viel weiter, ´wenn du hier deine theorien aufstellst... Was uns wohl am meisten weiter bringen würde, wäre, wenn jeder SELBST schreibt ob er nochma bock hat oder nich...


----------



## Andreas5000 (17. Mai 2006)

dann hört doch gleich auf mit dem ganzen! Ihr habts ja bei der letzten gesehen wieviele leute bock drauf haben!


----------



## bennööööt (17. Mai 2006)

@ twitch  anstatt das du jetz hier jeden anmachst was er falsch macht kannst du ja selber mal anfangen... ich halt mich ab hier jetz raus weil ich keinen bock mehr auf so einen shit habe,das wird eh nie mehr was. 

Herzliche Grüße. Bennet !!!


----------



## püppi-bikes (17. Mai 2006)

18.06.2006 (25.06. als ausweich termin falls regen)

12:00 an der KUNSTHALLE

spots: reeperbahn, michel, hafen , evtl. blankenese

bitte weitere vorschläge für spots


----------



## <<fixstern>> (18. Mai 2006)

ey benööt, der einzige der hier angemacht werden muss bist du... du checkst es einfach nicht... ICH war es, der wieder eine session wollte, sviel zum thema "selber mal anfangen"... Außerdem ist es asi von dir, dass du dich ankündigst aber nicht kommst und das ist ninmal shice, da will ich maö dein gegenargument hören... Und mit deiner shice einstellung vonwegen "wird eh nix mehr, also egal" wird es vermutlich auch nicht besser, wohl eher im gegenteil...


----------



## sandro (18. Mai 2006)

sehs mal realistisch. es hat wirklich niemand mehr bock drauf. als es noch ein großes event wie bei der ersten session war, hatten viele interresse aber nun wo es schon zu oft schief gelaufen ist, ist es sinnlos. also ich werd mich jetzt auch hier raushalten..


----------



## <<fixstern>> (18. Mai 2006)

naja, was heißt zu oft... es waren genau 2 mal, oder irre ich mich ?  Desweiteren gibts ja noch leute die bock haben, siehe, Hyp3r, püppi-bikes und ich auch.... Hier im Forum will ich nich hören, wer kein bock mehr hat, sondern wer kommt... Und wenn benöööt sagt er kommt und kommt aber nich, dann ist das BuLLshit...


----------



## Serviceecke (18. Mai 2006)

Also wenn die nächste nicht in den nächsten 2 wochen stattfindet und das mal richtig geplant ist bin ich auch auf jeden fall dabei, bin zwar ehr noch Anfänger unter den streetern aber mir haben die 2 RICHTI geplanten Sessions sehr viel spaß gemacht und ich würd mich sehr über ne neue freuen 

MfG Jan


----------



## <<fixstern>> (18. Mai 2006)

seht ihr, also haben ja doch noch leute bock ! Also weiter !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (18. Mai 2006)

@ twitch  wenn wir hier schon von assi sprechen dann sollten wir mal bei dir anfangen,ich hab mich zwar angekündigt, und wäre auch gekommen, aber es kann nich jeder so n ******** erfülltes leben führen wie du^^ kann ja nicht jedem die sonne aus dem arsch scheinen oder? kann ich was dafür das wir grad stress ziemlich viel stress um die ohren haben oder was? also bevor du wieder so ne ******** laberst halt lieber dein maul und frag mal erst ma nach, das kann nämlich auch nach hinten losgehen wie bei dir, also schnauze du sacklaus, and ride on ...


----------



## John Rico (18. Mai 2006)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt von irgendwem was auf den Deckel kriege:

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir diesen Thead schließen, einen neuen aufmachen und da NUR die Streetsession behandelt wird und dieser Kleinkrieg zwischen veschiedenen Leuten endlich mal aufhört?!?


Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung sagen, aber hier gehts schon wieder mehr um gegenseitige Beleidigungen als das eigentliche Thema.
Wenn ihr euch nicht leiden könnt, trefft euch, fahr das auf euren Bikes aus oder schlagt euch meinetwegen die Köpfe ein. Aber wie ich schon mal gesagt habe, wenn man sich erst 20 Posts mit Beleidigungen antun muss, bevor mal wieder was über die Session steht, dann ist es doch kein Wunder, dass hier keiner mehr reinguckt ...


----------



## <<fixstern>> (18. Mai 2006)

Ich setzte mich wenigstens für den erhalt der session ein... Außerdem waren meine beiträge immer relativ sachlich und mir ging es wie gesagt um die session... Ich habe niemanden persönlich beleidigt und jetzt kommt hier so n 15 Jähriger bravo-leser der keine kritik versteht, und weil er keine argumente hat, beleidigen muss. wenn dein leben so unerfüllt ist, dann schrieb an Dr. Sommer, oder von mir aus können wir das auch bei der nächsten session persönlich klären. Und wenn du nich kommst, dann könntest du auch evtl. absagen ?  und mich sacklaus nennen, obwohl DU nichmal haare am sack hast mit deinen 15 ? Find ich nich gut, wie gesagtm kannste mir ja falls nochma ne session stattfindet ins gesicht sagen.
Und zur session:
ich hab auf jeden bock, und man sieht hier ja auch, dass noch andere bock haben... Die session muss ja auch nicht unbedingt wieder mit 80 mann stattfinden... macht doch auch mit der hälfte spaß !


----------



## bennööööt (18. Mai 2006)

also mit bravo kennst dich ja richtig gut aus, bist bestimmt selbst noch ganz vorn dabei... kannst mir ja als stammkunde dann die addy vom doktor geben^^ dann schreib ich mal dahin das leute wie du mir auf den sack gehen, und wir können es wirklich mal persönlich klären,nur das problem is^^ es gibt keine streetsession mehr^^ der zug is doch schon längst abgefahren, guck dir doch mal die seiten von der ersten an,da haben total viele leute geschrieben das sies geil fanden und wann die nächste is usw. UND JETZT ? die einzigen die hier reinschreiben sind wir sandro und noch 2-5 andere -.-

achja,nochmal zu meinen eiern, du als mein kleines bückstück musst es ja genau wissen wieviele haare ich am sack hab,hä?

Dein lieber Bennet ...


----------



## jannetitus (18. Mai 2006)

boah ey ich will ja keinen beleidigen aber ihr seid echt zicken! ich hab echt keinen bock mehr auf sowas ich bin raus ciao


----------



## John Rico (18. Mai 2006)

Sag mal, schnallt ihr es eigentlich nicht?   

Jeder, der neu ist und auf Street Bock hat, liest doch keine 500 Beiträge sondern nur die letzten Seiten.
Und somit auch nur euer Rumgezicke! Wer wird davon denn bitte nicht abgeschreckt?!?


Wenn ihr wirklich noch ne Session wollt, schließt diesen Thread und fangt noch mal neu an (in jeder Hinsicht).
Bis dahin halte ich es wie jannetitus und bin RAUS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennööööt (18. Mai 2006)

jo,ok, ich halt mich da jetz auch raus, wird mir zu bunt, leider is die streetsession auch für mich gestorben,und wie ich mir sogar sehr sicher bin für sandro auch


----------



## sandro (18. Mai 2006)

ja. richtig. wenn man sich hier mal die letzten 200 beiträge anschaut kricht mans kotzen 
Tschüß


----------



## püppi-bikes (18. Mai 2006)

also um jetzt mal dazwischen zu hauen.
wer keinen bock mehr auf den thread hier hat und auch keine interesse an einer session hat oder meint er müsste hier verbreiten das es das war,
soll einfach mal die schnauze halten.
das interessiert hier kein schwein.
ich habe einen termin genannt, bis dahin ist zeit genug zum planen und der ausweichtermin falls es mal wieder in strömen regnet ist auch umsetzbar.
es gibt hier genug leute die noch interesse haben eine session in hamburg zu starten.

18.06 um 12:00 an der kunsthalle, 25.06 falls es am 18. regnet. PUNKT

ICH BIN DABEI


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Mai 2006)

bennööööt schrieb:
			
		

> also mit bravo kennst dich ja richtig gut aus, bist bestimmt selbst noch ganz vorn dabei... kannst mir ja als stammkunde dann die addy vom doktor geben^^ dann schreib ich mal dahin das leute wie du mir auf den sack gehen, und wir können es wirklich mal persönlich klären,nur das problem is^^ es gibt keine streetsession mehr^^ der zug is doch schon längst abgefahren, guck dir doch mal die seiten von der ersten an,da haben total viele leute geschrieben das sies geil fanden und wann die nächste is usw. UND JETZT ? die einzigen die hier reinschreiben sind wir sandro und noch 2-5 andere -.-
> 
> achja,nochmal zu meinen eiern, du als mein kleines bückstück musst es ja genau wissen wieviele haare ich am sack hab,hä?
> 
> Dein lieber Bennet ...



Ist dir klar das du wirklich keine Argumente hast?
Du stresst hier einfach nur voll rum und von einem wie dir lass ich mir doch net sagen das die session nix wird...
Ehrlich geh auf n Müllberg heizen oder so aber amch hier mal keine schechte stimmung.
Und nur um das mal festzuhalten du bist derjenige der hier schon wieder son mief in den THread gebracht hat und fängst dann auch noch an twitch zu beleidigen  

mfg hyp3r


----------



## <<fixstern>> (19. Mai 2006)

ja bennet, hör auf das forum voll zu stressen und heb dir deine beleidigungen für unser erstes treffen auf... mal sehen, ob du die klappe dann auch soweit aufreisst...
@ All: hoffen wir mal, dass es am 18.06.2006 schön wird... so mit sonne und allem drum und dran... Und dann können wir ja echt noch am abend in den stadtpark und fleisch auf einweg-GrillZz BrutZzeln und das eine oder andere Bier trinken... Und da der Stadtpark ja ziemlich nahe der City Nord liegt, können wir auch da ein paar spots in angriff nehmen... Wobei wir dort auf grund der Police-Alsterdorf etwas rücksicht nehmen sollten, solange wir nicht im stadtpark angekommen sind...
Ich freu mich, und werd durch Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda versuchen noch mehr Leute zu mobilisieren  Außerdem sei gesagt, dass auch BMXer willkommen sind! da hatte wir ja bisher erst einen, bei der ersten session.


----------



## Stolem (20. Mai 2006)

so ich werd das nächste mal auch NICHT teilnehmen können da ich mir beim döner-holen die kniescheibe angerissen habe und das erst in 3-5 wochen wieder richtig heile ist. total nervig. grade warn 3 wochen geiles wetter und mein bike hängt nur an der wand 

mfg


----------



## <<fixstern>> (20. Mai 2006)

aua, wie ist das denn passiert ?


----------



## mombasa (23. Mai 2006)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Ich habe mich zwar lange nicht mehr im Forum gemeldet, aber diese Streitereien kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Es kann doch jeder kommen. Ob Dirter, Streeter, Downhiller, Freerider, Racer, BMXer oder was auch immer. Uns verbindet doch alle eine Sache: "DAS FAHRRAD". 
Darauf kommt es doch an. Und selbst wenn einzelne Personen nicht so Biken können wie sie es gerne hätten, so bringt es doch Einblicke in andere Bereiche. Und wenn kann das schaden?
Es macht doch einfach Spaß mit so vielen Leuten unterwegs zu sein.
Let's rock the City. 

Greetz Mombasa


----------



## Stolem (23. Mai 2006)

also die ganze geschichte 

ich war döner holen und wollt auf meiner lieblings-wheelie-strecke nen wheelie ziehn... ich hatte aber scheinbar öl auf der hinteren scheibe und das "gegen" bremsen hat nix gebracht. ich bin also nach hinten umgekippt und hab mich aber noch abgestoßen. aus reflex hab ich dann vorne reingegriffen... etwas zu doll... naja ich hab nen überschlag gemacht und bin direkt auf die kniescheibe geflogen. kotzt mich total an aber was soll man machen... ich werd gleich mal zur krankengymnastik maschieren. glücklicherweise werde ich keine bleibenden schäden davon tragen. mfg


----------



## bennööööt (23. Mai 2006)

aua...ich denk mal wenn ich das nächste mal nen wheelie versuche dann brems ich hinten nochmal zur kontrolle 

achja: und gute besserung, wann kannst denn voraussichtlich wieder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## püppi-bikes (25. Mai 2006)

bitte postet mal wer jetzt alles kommt am 18.06.

damit sich die anderen daran orientieren können, die hier nur lesen.


und bitte auch spot vorschläge

hoffe das die HANNOVERANER nicht abgeschreckt sind,
es sind alle herzlich willkommen.


AM 18.06. IST IN HAMBURG DIE STERNFAHRT, DAS HEISST DAS ZEITWEILIG DIE INNENSTADT AUTOFREIE ZONE IST; SOGAR MIT RENNLEITUNGS UNTERSTÜTZUNG:


----------



## Stolem (26. Mai 2006)

also sonntag hab ichs 5 oder 6 ich weiß es schon nicht mehr wochen. naja ich muss nun noch min 2-3 wochen zur krankengymnastik... boa das rad hängt hier über mir und das is ganz schön böse 

mfg


----------



## <<fixstern>> (27. Mai 2006)

jap ich denke ich werde kommen


----------



## airri.de (12. Juni 2006)

18.06 ist gut!
Wir werden wohl kommen.


----------



## Serviceecke (12. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte anmerken das am 18.6 auch die Sternfahrt stattfindet und die auch über die Köhlbrandbrücke verläuft, also kann das ziemlich voll in der City werden, auch daher das alle Geschäfte aufhaben

MfG Jan


----------



## bennööööt (12. Juni 2006)

aber immerhin auch keine autos, das könnt noch wenn das wetter so bleibt relativ lustig werden...


----------



## püppi-bikes (13. Juni 2006)

an dem wochenende sind auch die Harley Days,

d.h. menschenmassen überall

könnte spassig werden ( auch mit der rennleitung)

wir kommen zu dritt


----------



## bennööööt (14. Juni 2006)

ui,also mit rennleitung wirds bestimmt lustig


----------



## "Joker" (16. Juni 2006)

Ich würde euch gerne bei einem der zukünftigen Treffen mal mit meiner Kamera begleiten und ein paar Bilder machen. Besteht da vielleicht Interesse bzw. ist es überhaupt erwünscht  

Gruß, Joker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (17. Juni 2006)

Wenn sich hier keiner äußert???? Sonntag 11-12 Uhr Kunsthalle. 
Oder wenn sich jemand geäußert hat hab mir die 20 vorherigen Seiten nicht durchgelesen. dann bitte korrigieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zink (17. Juni 2006)

püppi-bikes schrieb:
			
		

> 18.06 um 12:00 an der kunsthalle, 25.06 falls es am 18. regnet. PUNKT


----------



## bennööööt (17. Juni 2006)

du bist unser retter hadi


----------



## bennööööt (17. Juni 2006)

also wer isn jetz morgen noch dabei?


----------



## <<fixstern>> (18. Juni 2006)

ich komm wohl nicht, ich geh trails fahren


----------



## bennööööt (18. Juni 2006)

hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (18. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr um 12:00 bei der Halle vorbei... wird gut... bis denn


----------



## püppi-bikes (18. Juni 2006)

zum thema streetsession,
würde ich sagen das es das wohl war.
es waren grad mal 8 biker da und das lag wohl nicht am wetter.
ich glaube das daß interesse durch die tollen vorigen beiträge stark gesunken ist.
schade eigentlich, wir werden dann wohl wieder verstärkt privat sessions starten.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (18. Juni 2006)

Das ist echt traurig...

ich wäre ja auch gekommen, aber ich bin ja z.z. ohne bike, da meines gezockt wurde!!  

also, wer n rotes cube aim mit dtracks und hayes 9 sieht umhauen, bike sicher stellen und mir bescheid geben!!  

auf das ich bald wieder n bike mein eigen nennen kann...  

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Serviceecke (2. August 2006)

Und auuch für die Streeter wer Lust hat 


Moin Moin an alle

Alles bissle Tod hier , ich will mal wieder Leben in die Bude bringen und würde eine Dirt-Freeridesession starten, bock ???
Das ganze würde in Boberg stattfinden, macht eigentlich ziemlich bock da zu fahren da es abwechselung gibt !
Ich bin am Sonntag schon einmal mit paar Kollegen da und fahr das ding mal ein  Wir machen paar Videos und pics die wir dann hier Posten damit ihr euch paar eindrücke machen könnt also wer Lsut hat und bock auf Biken is herzlichst wilkommen . Das ganze würde wohl noch in den Ferein an einem Samstag oder Sonntag stattfinden, genaueres folgt dann am Sonntag also wer Lust hat bitte melden 


Grüße vom Allrounder Jan


----------



## djinges (2. August 2006)

Moin moin,

 das ist mir etwas zu weit draussen.... aber die Idee ist schon mal ganz gut 

Ich fahr recht häufig unter der Woche in Hamburg rum und würd mich freuen, falls mal jemand Bock hat eine Runde zu drehen.  
Zähle mich zu den vorsichtigen Leuten, aber bisschen Bunnyhoppen und droppen kann ich scho - über alle dies besser können würd ich mich freuen, da lernt sich noch was... meine Tricks sag ich auch rgerne weiter - vielleicht entwickelt sich da ja nochmal ein Hamburger Style  .

also immer raus mit der Spache, hat jemand unter der Woche ab 19:00 (Landungsbrücken) Bock?


----------



## Serviceecke (7. August 2006)

Nochmals für die streeter

So erstmal moin 
Also war gestern da, war derbe lustich
Naja also die pics und ein-zwei Videos folgen in den nächsten Tagen sind noch bei nem Kumpel der muss die erstmal aufn PC haun.
Joa sonst so mal zu den strecken also das Motto is sehr oft :"Wer sein rad liebt der schiebt" ^^. Also zu mindest bei den vereinzelten Strecken ( Paar Im Naturschutzgelegene Wege) Die sind zu Steil zum fahren. ansonsten ist das nich grad das übertriebene Freeride oder Dirt Paradise sondern merh so ein Berg ab rauschen und dabei ein paar Treppen mit nehmen, mehr oder minder. Aber es macht Laune  Es gibt ein-zwei gute "Hügel" zum rein jumpen aber leider mit nem sehr kurzem auslauf!

So das wars dann erstmal fürs erste. Wie gesagt ich melde mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal. 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Fh4n (19. November 2006)

Ahoi!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob für diesen Winter wieder eine Streetsession geplant ist in good old Hamburch?!

Anfang diesen Jahres waren ja Streetsession Schlag auf Schlag gewesen. Von daher würde ich vorschlagen: Eine im Dezember und eine im Januar/Februar.
Aber macht wie ihr wollt, ich wollte nur mal hören! 
Wir Hannoveraner werden bei der nächsten Session auf jedenfall mit nen paar mehr Mann anrücken.

So long...


----------



## Andreas5000 (19. November 2006)

ich denke nicht das sowas nochma kommt! hauen sich ja doch nur alle die Köppe ein!


----------



## funkiter (19. November 2006)

Moin ich wollte keinen neuen thread starten deswegen frage ich mal hier.
Gibt es an der Nordsee oder im Raum Flensburg, Kiel Orte wo man etwas spaß beim Dirt fahren haben kann. Es darf auch nichts anspruchsvolles sein. Die Frage ob hier welche aus Dithmarschen mit lesen kann ich mir wohl sparen. Ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen

mfg Chris


----------



## Stolem (19. November 2006)

also falls wieder eine stattfindet, das wochenende passt und das wetter gut ist wär ich mitn paar lübeckern auch dabei. wir wären dann so um die 3-5 leute. wär fett wenns nomma klappen wuerde


so long

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkmetal (21. November 2006)

wie wärs mit dem ersten sonntag im neuen jahr? so wie die erste session... jeder darf kommen... niemand soll rumheulen... einfach nur spaß haben und hier nicht wieder den streeter/freerider-krieg entfachen


----------



## Stolem (21. November 2006)

jaha  ich selbst bin auch eher freerider aber ich frag mich schon immer aus welchem grund es immer irgendwelche henacks gibt die meinen zu müssen das ihre art des fahrens geiler ist. ich denke wir sind alle bike und wir sollten uns alle wie biker verhalten -> freundlich. Ich selbst fahre rennrad, cc und mit meinem DH/fr hardtail. ich kann auch auf nem skatepark fahren ohne rumzuheulen. deshalb denke ich wer lust hat mit vielen leuten zu fahren sollte für kompromisse offen sein!

mfg


----------



## Darkmetal (22. November 2006)

Stolem schrieb:


> wir sind alle bike und wir sollten uns alle wie biker verhalten -> freundlich.
> mfg


Das könntest du so in deine Signatur übernehmen


----------



## FelixLate (7. Dezember 2006)

Also hier tut sich ja momentan net so viel...
Ich find erster Sonntag (06.01.07)  is gut... dann is mein Rad wahrscheinlich schon fertig zusammen... 

mfg


----------



## Stolem (9. Dezember 2006)

wie gesagt. ich wör dabei  freu mich schon. hab bis dahin wohl auch endlich die neuen kurbeln und pedale...

auf bald


----------



## LtStoned (9. Dezember 2006)

ich wär auch dabei


----------



## FelixLate (14. Dezember 2006)

IS ja gerade net so viel los hier...
Wie wärs damit wenn sich mal die leute melden die mit dabei wären...weil wenn wir nur 3 leuts or so wären isses ja net so doll...

******
ALSO alle MELDEN die mit fahren wollen (am 06.01.07)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
******


----------



## Stolem (14. Dezember 2006)

felix deine gabel heißt nur drop off 

ja ich bin auch dabei mit dir und mir sind wir ca 5 

also 5 leute mit refused und mir aus Lübeck!


mfg


----------



## Serviceecke (15. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch dabei mit 5-6 Leuten also 11 insgesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (15. Dezember 2006)

also die 25 knacken wir doch!

los los los!

schönes we


----------



## hh-dirtbiking (17. Dezember 2006)

Bin mit 3 Leuten am Start!
Bis dahin ist mein Hausi auch aufgebaut


----------



## Fh4n (17. Dezember 2006)

Also Interesse besteht, das reicht doch!
Letztendlich werden sowieso viel mehr kommen, als hier im Forum überhaupt zusagen!

Wir können auch keine Rücksicht auf welche nehmen, denn es hat nie jeder Zeit.
Von daher halten wir jetzt den 06.01.2007 fest!

Ja, nein?!


----------



## Stolem (18. Dezember 2006)

ja halten wir 6.1 07  also samstag!? oder 7.1 den sonntag. sonntag macht denke ich mehr sinn oder ?!

mfg


----------



## FelixLate (18. Dezember 2006)

Jop Sontag 07.01.07!

Mfg


----------



## Fh4n (18. Dezember 2006)

Sauber!
Also Sonntag 07.01.2007!
12h Kunsthalle
Sehen uns dann!

Kann ja nicht sein, dass Lübecker und Hannoveraner die Streetsession in Hamburg organ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (19. Dezember 2006)

echt ey   nunja ich freu mich bis dann!


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (19. Dezember 2006)

na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel spass....ich kann leider nicht kommen weil ich kein heiles rad hab....weil man bei nicolai keinen mehr erreicht kriegt....naja wär echt gern mitgekommen....aber wat sols dann bleib ich halt zuhaus im sessel...*KOOOOTTZZZZ*


----------



## devilorangel (19. Dezember 2006)

Yes werde warscheinlich auch mit einem Kumpel kommen also noch mal 2 leutz mehr 
Wohin in etwa soll es denn gehen ? Niendirt 

mfG


----------



## Fh4n (19. Dezember 2006)

devilorangel schrieb:


> Yes werde warscheinlich auch mit einem Kumpel kommen also noch mal 2 leutz mehr
> Wohin in etwa soll es denn gehen ? Niendirt
> 
> mfG



Es ist zwar eine Streetsession, aber von Niendirt hab ich auch scho gehört.
Wenn ihr nen paar Spots aufm Weg dahin aus der City habt, wäre das doch perfekt!
Pinneberg wird wahrscheinlich zu weit weg liegen?!


----------



## Andreas5000 (19. Dezember 2006)

selbst Niendirt ist ne ganze Ecke von der Innenstadt weg! Von daher nicht zu empfehlen! Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei der Session!


----------



## Stolem (20. Dezember 2006)

ja, ich denke es sollte auf jedenfall eine art streckenverlauf erstellt werden! Man kann auch Nahverkehrsmittel mit einbinden oder nicht ?! man muss sich dann halt bei 20 leuten auf 5 waggons verteilen, was aber zu schaffen sein sollte. Ich selbst war mitm bike leider noch nie in hamburg und hab deshalb keine ahnung wo man da gut fahren kann. Vll ein paar Tipps von Locals?!

grüße


----------



## hh-dirtbiking (20. Dezember 2006)

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel???
Wozu ham wir Bikes?  

Nein, also Niendirt ist auf jeden Fall zu weit.

Bisher wurden eigentlich immer so die Standard Spots abgefahren. Also Kunsthalle, Innenstadt, Hafencity(Kreuzfahrt Terminal), Landungsbrücken, dann vielleicht noch weiter an der Elbe, da ist auch n kleiner Skatepark mit ner Halfpipe ner Quarter und nem Table inner Nähe.
Muss man dann halt spontan schauen wie das Wetter ist und zur Not teilt man sich dann irgendwann auf.


----------



## Serviceecke (20. Dezember 2006)

Feine sache!
 komm schon 2MXTb nimmst halt das graue das lässt sich doch auch ganz edel fahren


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (20. Dezember 2006)

ja toll hab kein bock da mit ner 2,3er pille hitern drauf rumzueiern..und ausserdem is das nur n spassaufbau...nichts für vernünftige sachen .....npj rude dude mit ner z150 halloo!!!!!!!


----------



## Stolem (20. Dezember 2006)

sind dir 2,3 zu klein oder zu groß. aber nunja mach wattu willst 
bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixLate (20. Dezember 2006)

scheiss doch druff...hautsache n bisel meit rumeiern... =) 

Mfg


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (21. Dezember 2006)

bin nich der leichteste...also mit 2,3ern und knapp 100 kg auf ner rolltreppe is nich sehr haltbar..=(


----------



## Ready To Race (21. Dezember 2006)

huhu, 
also ich war noch nie bei ner streetsession..kp wie das so is.. hört sich aber richtig geil an..
ein grund merh dann am 7 januar mimt zug wohl(falls ich keien mitfahrgelegenheit für mcih und rad finde) anreisen

wenn meine ellis zustimmen und mcih lassen 
also.. dann sieht man sich vll im januar!
greez, patti


----------



## Fh4n (21. Dezember 2006)

Ready To Race schrieb:


> huhu,
> also ich war noch nie bei ner streetsession..kp wie das so is.. hört sich aber richtig geil an..
> ein grund merh dann am 7 januar mimt zug wohl(falls ich keien mitfahrgelegenheit für mcih und rad finde) anreisen
> 
> ...



Ahoi Patti!
Du siehst ja mit welchem Zug wir dann fahren werden am 07.01.2007, können uns ja per Bike-Community North Forum absprechen, wann wie wo


----------



## Ready To Race (21. Dezember 2006)

moin,
oooohhh jaaa das wäre super..!!!
ich hab nämlich keon plan^^
mir wurde shcon angeboten..(ich kenne den nich persönlich^^) das ich dann samstag komemn kann und dann da penn und dann sonntag sesseion und wieder zurück)
aba nagut..^^
also ich regel das mit meinen eltern.. und würde dann gerne mit euch dahinfahren! mitm zug..
klären wa dann..
aba dnake für info
tschü


----------



## Boltar (23. Dezember 2006)

kann da nich einfach jeder dazu stossen der bock hat? ich bin nun sicher kein freerider und mein motto is fahrtechnik anstatt federweg. aber bock drauf mir eure action reinzuziehen hätt ich schon.. 

abgesehen davon bin ich mal kurier gefahren, also spots kenn ich genug 

boltar


----------



## FelixLate (23. Dezember 2006)

ja klar jeder der zweirädrig unterwegs is, kann mit fahren... =)

Mfg, frohe weihnachten, guten rutsch


----------



## Stolem (23. Dezember 2006)

das das sooo dicke action wird wage ich meiner seits zu bezweifeln, da ich einfach lange nich fahren konnte. zuerst ne verletzung dann jedemenge klausuren usw. ... mal sehen wie ´s wird. ich freu mich auf jedenfall sehr drauf!


----------



## Fh4n (31. Dezember 2006)

So genau eine Woche noch! Hoffentlich ist da weniger Wind und Nass, aber das sollte uns ja nicht stören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ready To Race (31. Dezember 2006)

Des wird soooooo gaaail!!
hoffe ich dohc mal  mal abgesehen von dem wette.r. solange es nich pisst wie sonstwas... und der wind uns ncih sonst wie wegfegt....uns wird shcon warm!! also ALLE kommen!! je mehr desto besser!
hannoveraner.. ihr wisst bescheid.. ich muss meine mudda ncohmal hau´n, dass sie mcih mal bei euch nächtigen lässt.. und wir dann zusamm weiterdüsen am sonntag!!

Frohes Neues! 

Greez, Paddi


----------



## Danno (2. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe auf ordentlich Leute, um wieder aufsehen zu erregen und um zu sehen, wie bei den passanten die münder runter klappen   
Bei unserer streetjam in hannover war es ja schon so, dass auf einmal die Polizisten auf uns "aufgepasst" haben, weil es doch unheimlich viele biker vorm hauptbahnhof waren!
sehen uns dann alle zum biken in HH

Hummel hummel

bis danno


----------



## Serviceecke (2. Januar 2007)

Jepp das will ich doch auch hoffen 

Allen erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr.

Wievuiel Uhr denn Wo ?? 12.00 Kunsthalle ??

Lg Serviceecke


----------



## Stolem (2. Januar 2007)

jo hatten wir so gedacht... und bitte lass es nicht pissen...
mfg


----------



## Ready To Race (2. Januar 2007)

WAAAHH Goil leute.. ich darf nach hamburg fahren!!! 
d.h... ICH werde auch dabei sein..!!!!
also bringt alle möglichen leute mit.. je mehr desto besser...

wir sehen usn dann am sonntag!!! 

Gruß, Patti


----------



## lale (3. Januar 2007)

coole sache das sich hier was tut!!!!

alles ein bischen früh für mein fahrrad! bremsen, kette und ein paar andere wichtiege sachen fehlen noch! vielleicht komme ich aber um fotos zu machen! jenachdem wie das wetter so ist!

wär aber cool sowas mal wieder zu machen! bin zwar nicht der mega street-fan aber das ist ja wurscht!

wünsch euch sonst schon mal viel spaß und vielleicht bis sonnstg!

mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donn (3. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,
Will hier  ja keine schlechte Laune verbreiten. Aber das Wetter sieht ja momentan nicht so klasse aus...  :kotz:

Aber das wird, bin da guter Dinge... 

Donn


----------



## Darkmetal (3. Januar 2007)

Ich werd zwar nicht dabei sein.... aber das Wetter scheint nicht schlimm zu werden (vergleicht mal mit letztes Jahr... Schnee und extremst kalt  )

WETTER           
Höchsttemperatur          9°  (6°)
Tiefsttemperatur          5°  (1°)

WIND         
Tempo/Böen          20 / 33 km/h 
Windrichtung          WSW

SONNE         
Sonnenscheindauer         1 h 00 min  
Sonnenaufgang         08:35  
Sonnenuntergang         16:17  

NIEDERSCHLAG         
Menge         0 - 2 l/qm  
Risiko         43 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit         89 %

Trotzdem allen viel Spaß und amüsiert euch schön 

MfG
Nel


----------



## Ready To Race (3. Januar 2007)

ok.. das das wetter (gerade am wasser) zu dieser jahreszeit kagge is.. isja eigtl klar.. und nich zu vermeiden..
aba ich fahre über 200km... sitze länger im zug als ich in hamburg bin.. also willl ich da dann auch bitte spaß ham.. und wat erleben!!
also denkt nich so negativ!! 

Gruß, Patti


----------



## Donn (4. Januar 2007)

Ne ne,
siehzt ja wieder besser aus...wer weiß, vielleicht scheint ja sogar noch die sonne  

also ich bin guter Ding...


----------



## FelixLate (5. Januar 2007)

joa in den nachrichten gestern abend meinten sie nur an den Alpen regen sonst nich...ich glaub den ma auch wenn wetter.com was anderes erzählt^^ alles lügner... wir haben kein regen und damit basta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bis dann


----------



## Ready To Race (5. Januar 2007)

Kein Regen!!!
habsch auch gehört..
und informationen zufolge.. so um die ,,warme´´ 6°C ... 

machen wir uns halt warme gedanken 
dann wird das wuuunderbaar!
bis sonntag

PattI


----------



## Stolem (5. Januar 2007)

joa wird schon werden

grüße


----------



## Ready To Race (5. Januar 2007)

also.. is jetzt nich so wirklich für alle interessant.. aba.. wo bleibt ihr göttinger(oda umgebung)???
will denn wirklich keiner mit???
ich kanns immer noch nich glauben... 

NOCh habt ihr die chance.. also wenn dann sagt mir och bitte heute nochmal bescheid...(ich glaib shcon gar nich mehr drann)

gruß


----------



## Danno (5. Januar 2007)

Ja, dann sorg dafür, dass noch ordentlich welche mitkommen aus deinem ghetto!


----------



## Stolem (5. Januar 2007)

genau. Lübeck sind 5 leute mit refused und mir. also bringt welche aus göttingen, hannover usw. mit

bis denn dann

12.00 uhr an der kunsthalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixLate (6. Januar 2007)

ich setz das nochma schnell oben da bei "Last minute Biking" rein....

Bis morgen...das wird fätt


----------



## Ready To Race (6. Januar 2007)

soo gerade die letzen absprachen mit muddan gehabt.. und die zugverbindungen gecheckt..
kurz vor 6 muss ich in hamburg mitm zug abfahren..
aber immerhin.... besser als nix!!
und da ich leider shcon um kurz nach 5 morgen früh aufstehen muss....(morgn ersma insg.8 stunden zugfahrt -.- ) gehe ich heute mal eher schlafen 
und jetzt gleich ersma runter in keller.. nochn bisschn schraubn...
also bis morgeeeen leute... 
*rumhüpf*

grüßchen, Patti


----------



## sandro (6. Januar 2007)

meine güte du freust dich ja wie son kleines kind auf morgen. aber egal, ich werd auch dabei sein, also bis dann...
sandro


----------



## Stolem (6. Januar 2007)

ja das dachte ich mir auch schon  auf bald


----------



## winx (6. Januar 2007)

Wie ist das Wetter in Hamburg?


----------



## airri.de (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
also 12Uhr Kunsthalle.
Team freeri.de ist auch mit ca. 4-5 Bikern am Start.

bis denn
www.freeri.de


----------



## hh-dirtbiking (6. Januar 2007)

Wetter bockt im Moment derbe!
War eben noch n bischen streeten und es ist schon fast komplett trocken!
Soll ja auch bis Übermorgen nicht mehr regnen.
Fast 10 Grad draussen. Trotzdem Handschuhe mitnehmen, an den Fingern kanns schon n bischen kalt werden.
Freu mich auch schon.
Bis Morgen.


----------



## winx (6. Januar 2007)

Ok. Die Kälte ist kein Problem, letztes Jahr wars deutlich unter Null! Hauptsache es bleibt trocken.

Wir werden dann wohl so mit 10 Mann oder mehr kommen, schätze ich.


----------



## Ready To Race (6. Januar 2007)

ja klappe dadrüben.. die ferein waren so *******.. da muss ja iwann was tolles passieren.. 
und da ich noch nie dabei war.. hab ich das recht mich zu freuen!!!
PUNKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. Januar 2007)

Bin dieses WE noch nicht am Start, aber wenn alles mit meiner Mühle klappt beim nächsten mal


----------



## 2MXTB Rider (7. Januar 2007)

sooo bin auch mit drie bis max fünf leuten dabei....rad noch fertig bekommen^^...bis...naja nachher ja eigentlich   ..also anner kunsthalle...


----------



## Fh4n (7. Januar 2007)

Eine große Truppe aus den südlichen Gefilden ist auf dem Weg - ich noch nicht--> verschlafen...


----------



## Stolem (7. Januar 2007)

huhu, grad aufgewacht und in ner std steig ich in zug... bis nachher


----------



## Donn (7. Januar 2007)

MOrgen...
komm nur allein...werd jetzt mal so richtung bahn
Bis später


----------



## Zink (7. Januar 2007)

​






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. Januar 2007)

Schade, nächstes mal auf jeden!


----------



## Satyrn (7. Januar 2007)

War ganz nette Tour  ein paar neue Spots waren auch für mich dabei. 
Respekt an den mit dem Big Hit. Die Treppengaps sahen schon porno aus  

Schon mal Danke für die Bilder. Da kommen sicher noch ein paar dazu 
Vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Vid.


----------



## richi001 (7. Januar 2007)

danke für die Bilder. hat heute echt Bock gemacht. Am Schluss sind wir noch mit einigen anderen Richtung Altona gefahren, aber es hat dann leider angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Stolem (7. Januar 2007)

tagtag, wir sind auch in hl angekommen. es schüttet. videos werden grade hochgeladen und folgen später

mfg

hier ein Video auf dem die gesamte saison vorbei fährt^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kib8p1g87zc
ist gleich on...

p.s. wer hat eigl die fotos an diesem drop unten beim hafen gemacht wo ich mich hingelegt habe?


----------



## Fh4n (7. Januar 2007)

Ich bin wieder mit meinem Onkel mit Vollgas zurück nach Hannover vor dem Regen. Die Streetsession war ganz gemütlich, allerdings waren die ersten beiden besser muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, was vielleicht an den Spots lag.
Only my 5 cents - ich sags nur, ich weiss ich hätte es besser machen können blabla. Meine Meinung  ....


----------



## Danno (7. Januar 2007)

Satyrn schrieb:


> War ganz nette Tour  ein paar neue Spots waren auch für mich dabei.
> Respekt an den mit dem Big Hit. Die Treppengaps sahen schon porno aus
> 
> Schon mal Danke für die Bilder. Da kommen sicher noch ein paar dazu
> Vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Vid.



ja allerdings, marcel unser big hit rider hat gut für entertaiment gesorgt!!!
DIE ALDE DROPSAU!!


----------



## winx (7. Januar 2007)

Satyrn schrieb:


> Respekt an den mit dem Big Hit. Die Treppengaps sahen schon porno aus



Das erste Video von Marcel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMz5Si4NLOY


----------



## Ready To Race (7. Januar 2007)

Moinsen,
eeendlich bin ich zu hause.. nach gut 4 stunden un ein paar zerquetschten minuten zugfahrt-.-
heftiger tag... mehr also 19 stunden auf den beinen  
naja... hat sich aber gelohnt würde ich sagen..
war doch ganz geil(fpr meine erste session  )
also schön weiter videos und fotos posten..
und dank an die sozialen leute.. die mein rad mal hoch oder runter(je nachdem) gewuchtet haben 

bis zum nächsten mal
Pattiii


----------



## shapeking (7. Januar 2007)

Wir haben noch unsere eigene kleine Session gemacht. War sehr lustig.









 So eine Streetsession sollte es auf jeden fall mal wieder geben.


----------



## The Offspring (7. Januar 2007)

wie wäre es wenn die nächste am 21.1 stattfindet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (8. Januar 2007)

ne das is zu früh denke ich. eher zwischen februar und märz

greetz


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2007)

ja also so früh muss es nun wirklich nicht sein. wir könnten ja auch von ausgehen das es vielleicht dann auch schnee gibt und dann is riden in der city nicht grad angenehm


----------



## Brook (8. Januar 2007)

Dachte meine zwei besten Videos hätten es schon längst bis ins IBC geschafft - scheinbar war dem nicht so, hier sind sie:

Gap an der Kunsthalle von Marcel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl7lkO5oG2M

3er Stairgap wieder von Marcel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMz5Si4NLOY

Und schön brav Bewertungen + Kommentare hinterlassen ;-)

P.S.: Bin mir über meine LIVE-Kommentare durchaus im Klaren. Kommt durch die Anspannung zu Stande ;-)


----------



## richi001 (8. Januar 2007)

warum nicht im januar, es brauchen ja net unbedingt 50 leute sein.


----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2007)

richi001 schrieb:


> warum nicht im januar, es brauchen ja net unbedingt 50 leute sein.



Gute Idee!


----------



## Stolem (8. Januar 2007)

das stimmt schon nur aus lübeck kommt denke ich keiner...  aber dann beim nächsten mal

mfg


----------



## Donn (8. Januar 2007)

klar das die leute von weiter weg nich gleich wieder hier hochkommen...aber für die leute aus der umgebung oder direkt in hamburg wohnen warum nicht...ich wär dabei 

mfg


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2007)

ja ich glaub ich auch


----------



## The Offspring (8. Januar 2007)

also ich wäre dabei, egal wann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi001 (8. Januar 2007)

gut dann können wir ja wieder ein Treffen am Sonntag, *den 21.1. um 12 Uhr wieder an der Kunsthalle *festlegen und lassen uns überraschen wer alles kommt.


----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe meine Mühle ist bis dahin fertig. Wird wohl aber eher knapp werden.
Aber wäre schon cool.


----------



## richi001 (8. Januar 2007)

wenn wir in einer kleinen Runde fahren ist das sicher auch ganz lustig.


----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2007)

Wie gesagt, Bock hätte ich...hoffe nur, dass meine Teile alle da sind.


----------



## The Offspring (8. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Bock hätte ich...hoffe nur, dass meine Teile alle da sind.



DITO


----------



## hh-dirtbiking (8. Januar 2007)

Ich bin vorraussichtlich auch wieder mit 2 Kollegas am Start.
Hoffentlich ist bis dahin auch mein Hausi endlich fertig...
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (9. Januar 2007)

Fotos:
http://www.jantotrappe.de/galerie/v/bike/20070107-Streetsession_Hamburg/


----------



## Kompostman (9. Januar 2007)

Super Bild, ist so in Sepia sogar noch besser als das Original.

Wo ich mir die Bilder so anschaue wollte ich mal fragen wie alt ihr so seid?


----------



## winx (9. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Super Bild, ist so in Sepia sogar noch besser als das Original.
> 
> Wo ich mir die Bilder so anschaue wollte ich mal fragen wie alt ihr so seid?



Danke.

Wer ist ihr? Ich bin so mitte 20.


----------



## Stolem (9. Januar 2007)

18 und ein stück^^

schönes bild und wenn du erlaubst bearbeite ich mal ein paar aus spaß...

mfg


----------



## Fh4n (9. Januar 2007)

So gut wie 19...


----------



## Ready To Race (9. Januar 2007)

Heute auf den tag genau 16,5 Jahre
noch genaauuuuu 6 monate... 

Patti


----------



## The Offspring (9. Januar 2007)

knackige 16 jahre


----------



## airri.de (9. Januar 2007)

fast 28


----------



## Donn (9. Januar 2007)

18 und nen keks


----------



## richi001 (9. Januar 2007)

bin fast 18, aber leider nur fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serviceecke (9. Januar 2007)

17 grade


----------



## sandro (9. Januar 2007)

15 und ein halbes


----------



## richi001 (9. Januar 2007)

jetzt kommt wieder zur sache jungs, es geht hier um Streetsessions, da is das Alter völlig egal!


----------



## Donn (11. Januar 2007)

soll es den diese mal einen "plan" geben...sprich ne bestimmte strecke mit den spots die wir anfahren wollen?

mfg


----------



## The Offspring (11. Januar 2007)

wir können ja nen stadtplan hier reinstellen wo jeder seine wunschspots markieren kann ... und nach den punkten legen wir dann die strecke fest


----------



## Kompostman (12. Januar 2007)

Also, hier ist eine HH Map. Ich denke, dass da alle wichtigen Spots drauf sein sollten.

Meine hochgeladene Karte speichern und Spot markieren und dann wieder hochladen. So der nächste macht das dann mit der letzten Karte so auf der bereits ein Spot eingetragen wurde...etc

Dann mal los!


----------



## The Offspring (12. Januar 2007)




----------



## richi001 (13. Januar 2007)

Ich habe jetzt bei Last-Minute-Biking einen Eintrag gemacht, in der Hoffnung es finden sich dann noch ein paar Leute mehr zusammen am 21.1.


----------



## Kompostman (13. Januar 2007)

Meine Bremse ist nicht da, und ohne ist doof, Komme also nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi001 (13. Januar 2007)

hast doch noch eine Woche Zeit


----------



## richi001 (16. Januar 2007)

wer kommt denn jetzt alles?


----------



## püppi-bikes (16. Januar 2007)

moin,
also wenn das wetter mitspielt,
kommen wir eventuell zu dritt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2007)

servus!
ja ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei (eventuell mit ein paar mehr Leuten)
wieviel Uhr wäre denn Treffen?

Vorraussetztung ist gutes Wetter, ich sauf am Samstag net so viel und ich überstehe den neuen Drop unverletzt ;-)


----------



## The Offspring (17. Januar 2007)

ich werf einfach mal  12.00h an der kunsthalle in die runde


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2007)

niko 

naja am sonntag wollten 2 typen aus hh zu uns kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (20. Januar 2007)

so leute, wie siehts nu aus ?! kommt noch jemand ?


----------



## richi001 (20. Januar 2007)

jo ich und noch ein Kumpel


----------



## The Offspring (20. Januar 2007)

wetter für sonntag


----------



## Ready To Race (20. Januar 2007)

na denn mal viel spaß  

nächstes we is patti wohl evtl in hamburg! 
man riecht sich
Patti


----------



## Donn (20. Januar 2007)

Na das sind ja klasse wettervorhersagen.

mfg


----------



## The Offspring (20. Januar 2007)

joahr -  sollte es wirklich so sein wies da steht werde ich wohl nicht kommen 

schreib morgen früh aber nochmal hier rein


----------



## richi001 (21. Januar 2007)

joah also es hat jetzt angefangen zu regnen, wenn es bis 11 Uhr net besser wird fahre ich net, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## The Offspring (21. Januar 2007)

also bei mir regnets noch nicht, denke mal ich werde kommen


----------



## sandro (21. Januar 2007)

war heut jemand da? ich war mit bennet um 12.20 an der kunsthalle, aber niemand in sicht. oder haben wir euch verpasst. naja haben dann eine ganz lustige session in city nord gestartet.


----------



## The Offspring (21. Januar 2007)

joahr - war eig. noch ganz lustig geworden - trotz des beschissenem wetters...

glück im unglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bucrie (22. Januar 2007)

hey hab grad ma den thread gelesen und finds echt cool des ihr sowas in hamburg organisiert ;-)    hmm hat einer vll ma n film gedreht oder so??  würd mich echt ma interessieren was ihr da so macht ..          bekomm ja jetzt donnerstag auch mein neues mtb und vll komm ich denn auch ma ..     
wohn in der nähe von harburg des zwar n kleiner weg aber er lohnt sich denk ich ma ^^


----------



## richi001 (22. Januar 2007)

wer macht einen vorschlag wann die nächste Session stattfinden soll, in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2007)

also laut wetterbericht soll auf jeden Fall diese Woche der Winter kommen....mit schnee.
Aber so -5 - 0 Grad sind nicht das Problem bei trockenem Wetter mit blauem Himmel oder???
Vielleicht 4. Feb ??


----------



## Ready To Race (22. Januar 2007)

Leute,
aus meiner sicht kann man das schon bald nich mehr sessions nennen..
wenn alle 2-3 wochen eine stattfinden soll.!.. jdf nicht wenn sie immer in hamburg ist!
wenn das ne session ist, dann kommen auch aus der ferne welche, weil sie spaß ham wolln.. 
wenn jetzt alle paar tage hier das nächste verabredet wird.. kommen aus den raum hamburg vll 5 leute.. dann ist das aba keine session.. sondern dann kann man sich auch gleich so zum biken verabreden.. und abends ein auf neue freundschaft saufen -.-
ist jetzt echt nich böse gemeint.. weil mir sowas auch spaß macht.. aba wo is dann da noch der reiz... könntet euch auch jeden tag treffen zum fahren  
also bringt mal n bisschen abwechslung in die bude.. plant vll was richtig fettes in richtung sommer .. wählt neue spots dazu macht rechtzeitig werbung (wenn alles ferddich is) und hofft darauf das 100 leute kommen!  in münchen klappt das auch(was jetzt kein direkter vergleich sein soll oda heißen, dass das genauso werden muss!)!
also und es muss auch nich immer hamburg sein.. für uns ist das nun shcon gar kein reiz mehr.. wir nehmen den weg nich mehr auf uns! 
also..nehmts nich persönlich.. aba is mein gedanke so bei der sache  
Gruß

(jetzt hab ich feinde


----------



## The Offspring (22. Januar 2007)

dann hast du sicherlich einen vorschlag wo die nächste session statt finden soll ?  

heißt ja immerhin auch " streetsession in Hamburg "


----------



## Ready To Race (22. Januar 2007)

The Offspring schrieb:


> dann hast du sicherlich einen vorschlag wo die nächste session statt finden soll ?
> 
> heißt ja immerhin auch " streetsession in Hamburg "



sollte es probleme geben einen neuen fred zu machen.. oda einen vorhandenen dazu zu suchen?? 
aba is doch kein fun mehr da.. wenn zu der ,,session´´ nur 7 leute kommen und ich denke gibt schoon n paar weitere städte, wo man sowas gut machen könnte..
wozu gibts hunderttausend user im forum?? warum nicht mal andere fragen.. vorschläge machen lassen und dann gucken wie das interesse aussieht!? 
Think about it!


----------



## Andreas5000 (23. Januar 2007)

Die erste die letztes Jahr stattgefunden hat konnte man evtl. noch als Streetsession bezeichnen! Mittlerweile ist es doch wirklich nur noch ne Freeridesession (was ja auch in Ordnung ist!) Was aber bestimmt ein Grund für viele ist nicht mehr dran teilzunehmen! Ich persönlich fahr lieber mit ner kleinen Gruppe los! Da hat man mehr von! Als wenn man mit 50 Leuten loszieht wovon min. die hälfte eh nur zuschaut! 
Bei den letzten was ich davon mitbekommen haben schien es ja immer sehr planlos zugegangen zu sein! Vielleicht solltet ihr mal versuchen sowas von Grundauf zu planen! Wie hier schon gesagt wurde ist es kein Anreiz mehr von weiter weg zu kommen! Für mich und auch viele andere ist es nichtmal mehr ein Anreiz aus der näheren Umgebung zu kommen! Vielleicht sollte man das ganze mal im Sommer versuchen und nicht immer nur im Winter! Und wenn man dann noch was im vorwege organisiert hat könnte das doch evtl. ne tolle Sache werden! 
Cheers


----------



## djinges (23. Januar 2007)

Stimmt schon dass man mehr zuguckt... aber sone schoenen interpretationen der Treppen gibts halt auch nicht alle Tage zu sehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann fangen wir doch mal an zu planen.
Wir machen jetzt mal eine Liste von euren besten Spots.
Wenn wir alle haben können wir ja mal ne Tour planen wo alle Spots etnhalten sind.

Hafengebiet (Bismarckstatue bis Landungsbrücken)
Fussgängerbrücke am Heilig-Geistfeld
neue Hafencity (ein sehr geiler neuer Platz und Neubauten)
Kunsthalle ist klar (ist ja eh immer Treffpunkt)
Thomas I-Punkt Halle (Aussengelände)

nächster...... ;-)

MfG
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donn (23. Januar 2007)

Was heißt das ist keine Session? In meinen Augen ist das auch ne Session wenn es auch nur 5 leute sind, zumal mit so wenigen leuten kommt es auch ganz geil, weil da jeder am fahren ist...und nicht nur am gucken...daher bin ich schon stark für solche Treffen, und selbst ein Session mit nur 5 - 10 leuten muss man vorher planen, denn es hat auch nicht jeder die zeit das er sich aufs rad setzt und losfährt...zumal die leute die aus der unmittelbaren umgebung kommen, die fahren auch mal eben 1,5 stunden bis sie in der city sind...da viele leute arbeiten und nicht so flexibel sind sollte sowas auch geplant werden...

Klar kann man nicht jeden monat eine "große Session" planen...denn wie hier schon gesagt wurde gibt es denn keinen reiz für die leute die einen weg von 5 - 6 stunden haben...solch große sessions könnte man auch nur 2 bis 3 mal im jahr planen und auch nicht immmer in der selben stadt...

aber dieser thread heißt ja "Streetsession in Hamburg", daher finde ich es völlig okay wenn man hier solche "kleinen Sessions" plant...

keep on!


----------



## FelixLate (23. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass es besser ist ein mal im viertel oder im halben Jahr eine richtige Session zu machen, und dich auch richtig PLANEN.
Damit ist nich gemeint 5tage vorher anzufangen und dann ma gucken wies wird, sonder n richtiges "Konzept" entwickeln.^^
Kanns auch verstehen, wenn Leute von weiter weg kein Bock haben zu kommen, ich ja auch net so.

Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal ein paar Städte raussuchen, wo man gut fahren kann und dann gucken wer sich auskennt, damit das nicht immer in eine City is.

Vielleicht mal n neuen fred machen und dann da weiter diskutieren und planen??

Mfg


----------



## Ready To Race (23. Januar 2007)

seh ich auch so 
und donn, damit wollte ich ja auch nich den fred zerstören.. aber eh ich einen neuen anfange.. wollt ich das mal so gesagt haben...
der kann hier ja ruhig bleiben!! 

und ich will auch niemanden den spaß an kleinen bikertreffs nehmen!!

also, immer schön (gleich)gewicht halten
grüßchen, PattI


----------



## Donn (26. Januar 2007)

gut gut...ich denke wir sind hier alle einer meinung...denn sollte mal jemand einen neuen thread öffnen, wo man denn vorschlägefür die nächste große Streetsession sammeln kann...

mfg


----------



## The Offspring (27. Januar 2007)

soo, der sandro und ich sind heute um ca. 8.50 - 9.00 h an der kunsthalle zum biken, wär noch nett wenn vll noch ein par weitere kommen,

gruß


----------



## Kompostman (27. Januar 2007)

morgen oder 1850-2100???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (27. Januar 2007)

edit : trip fällt ins " wasser "  

 @kompostman: sollte eig. 20.50h - 21.00 h heißen, hat sich aber erledigt


----------



## yellow-tarpon (2. April 2007)

bei dem geilen wedder sollte diese woche doch was zu machen sein oder?


----------



## Stolem (2. April 2007)

zu kurzfristig denke ich. vll in 2 wochen wieder sonntg oder ähnl.

grüße


----------



## devilorangel (2. April 2007)

ja wer mal wieder zeit


----------



## maximum23 (15. September 2007)

wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Darkmetal (22. April 2009)

Es sind wieder 2 Jahre um... vielleicht werden diesen Aufruf auch nichtmehr viele mitbekommen... 
aber wer hätte mal wieder Lust? Auf die guten alten Zeiten, wie im Januar 06... mit kA wie vielen Leuten das damals war


----------



## Stolem (24. April 2009)

viele, sehr viele


----------



## Darkmetal (24. April 2009)

Stolem schrieb:


> viele, sehr viele


Irgendwas mit 70 waren das doch wenn ich mich nicht Irre oder? 
Boar... das war so cool damals... aber dann das gestreite zwischen Streetern und Freeridern :/


----------



## bikesandmore (24. April 2009)

also ich wär wieder dabei
diesma mitem ordentlich bike xD
hat schon jmd n plan wann und wo?


----------



## LOW-EndZ (24. April 2009)

moin jungs und mädels, für sowas wäre ich auch zu haben, müsste nur wissen, was gefahren wird, weil ich momentan nur mein stevens hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-eye (27. April 2009)

Was ist denn bei der letzten Session so passiert? Ich hab jetzt nicht die Lust die 30 Seiten zu lesen. 

...und was soll so bei der kommenden Session passieren? 

Gruß
..vom Interessenten!


----------



## publicSvenemy (21. März 2010)

wie siehts aus, startet  das diese jahr auch wieder? Wenn ja...wann? wäre sowas von dabei!!! LG


----------



## Daddelmann (29. März 2010)

organisier was


----------



## Nalesnik (11. April 2010)

Ich bin in sachen Monat für den Juni...
Schön warm...


----------



## pretender (12. April 2010)

würde gerne auch mit paar kumpels kommen 3 bis 4 leute


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Juli 2010)

moin erstma!

ich muss nächstets we mit meien eltern nach hamburg und werde mein bike itnehemn.sorry wenn jetz einige wieder rummeckern werden aber ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen:
für street fehlt mir das passende bike und die skills aber ich würde gern 4x fahrn wenn ihr ne strecke in hh habt??

also wenn jemand bock hazt am we 4x zu fahrn(oder mtb trails...)bitte pm oder icq an mich!

is denne ride free


----------

